# Has There Ever Been a FA/BBW Couple Pic Thread?



## john_in_indy

If not, there should be.


----------



## KendraLee

I love that idea. Whenever I see people writing about their boyfriend or girlfriend I'm always wondering who they are talking about and what they are like as a couple. I can't participate since I am not a couple but I'd love to see those of you who are


----------



## wrestlingguy

Okay, I'll start. Here is Carla and me taken at Philly Bash last year. 

View attachment phillybash2007 168.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice

My husband and I have our picture in the success stories here on dimensions. I don't know if this will work but here is the link, if not just look for Fran and Rich in the success stories. 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/people/success/fran&rich.html


----------



## Blockierer

Here is an older pic. 







And here is a two month one.






I love these pics.


----------



## Ruffie

From our vow renewal about 8 years ago. Only recent one I have is a close up.
Ruth 

View attachment Vow renewal.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Great pictures everyone! Here is me and Brian taken over the 4th...also our wedding photo from 2004. 

View attachment DCP_4197.JPG


View attachment Christal 059 (3).jpg


----------



## ssflbelle

Everyone looks so much in love. Thanks for sharing your pictures. Fran and Rich loved the story. I once had a love but not any more, sure do hope someday to find another one.


----------



## olwen

What a great idea for a thread. It goes well with this one too:

How did you meet your significant other.


----------



## sugar and spice

ssflbelle said:


> Everyone looks so much in love. Thanks for sharing your pictures. Fran and Rich loved the story. I once had a love but not any more, sure do hope someday to find another one.



Thanks ssflbelle, Sometimes when you least expect it and aren't even looking love finds you. I hope that will happen for you too. I really believe there is somebody out there for everyone as corny as that sounds.


----------



## Tina

This is my darling husband, Bigggie (Eric), and me, taken this last January. We first met here, on the old Dimensions board, almost 10 years ago, when he wrote me an email telling me I have a pretty smile, though I had noticed him, and his artwork, before that.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

:wubu:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus




----------



## Shosh

wrestlingguy said:


> Okay, I'll start. Here is Carla and me taken at Philly Bash last year.



What a lovely couple. May you both be blessed. I quoted you in my signature line Phil because I like the way you have put your wife up on a pedastal.


----------



## Shosh

Tina said:


> This is my darling husband, Bigggie (Eric), and me, taken this last January. We first met here, on the old Dimensions board, almost 10 years ago, when he wrote me an email telling me I have a pretty smile, though I had noticed him, and his artwork, before that.



Very nice indeed.


----------



## Tina

Thanks, Shoshie. 

I'm really loving seeing these photos. Nice thread, john.


----------



## largenlovely

here's me and Bruce..as if y'all haven't seen a ton of these lol

the first one is Bruce's fav pic and the 2nd one is my favorite  

View attachment meandbruce.jpg


View attachment meandbruce2.jpg


----------



## g-squared

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


>



awh, you guys are so cute together


----------



## BrownEyedChica

AWWW all ya couples look soo good together... :wubu:


----------



## LuvBug

All you guys are so beautiful! Pics should really be a separate thread.


----------



## HereticFA

Here's a pic of my wife Sharon and me taken about a year ago. 

View attachment pict0142_sm.jpg


----------



## cute_obese_girl

I'm so excited about this thread! Its great to see some familiar faces along with some new faces to put to the usernames.

Alas, I am not half of a couple so there'll be no pics of me here 

<----Well, aside from that one


----------



## gnoom

Stacie and i, March '08.:wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Gottfried and I, Christmas 2007. We met in Dimensions chat in February '05, dated long distance (550 miles) for a year and a half, married in January '07, and finally moved in together in August '07.


----------



## Tracy

WOW So many beautiful couples.


----------



## indy500tchr

Who says BHM's and BBW's can't fall in love :wubu:

This is my fav. pic of us. 

View attachment metim2.jpg


----------



## Tooz

indy500tchr said:


> Who says BHM's and BBW's can't fall in love



No one?


----------



## Big Butt Asshley

Here is one of my favorites with my better 1/2. 

View attachment carla & Phil.jpg


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

largenlovely said:


> here's me and Bruce..as if y'all haven't seen a ton of these lol
> 
> the first one is Bruce's fav pic and the 2nd one is my favorite




Like I said - you guys are adorable!!!!


----------



## indy500tchr

Tooz said:


> No one?



It was a reference to another thread where I read a poster that said that bbw's aren't attracted to bhm's.


----------



## indy500tchr

Big Butt Asshley said:


> Here is one of my favorites with my better 1/2.



Hey!!!! That was in Indy and I took that! It is a really good pic. I love that sculpture.


----------



## Risible

Biodieselman and I at the Grand Canyon a couple years ago. :wubu:




​


----------



## D_A_Bunny

This is the only picture I have available at the moment. It is me and Larry on New Year's Eve 2000. He has since removed all facial hair and shaves his head bald every day. Sorry it is so fuzzy. 

View attachment ChrisandLarry[1].jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Everyones so cuteeee!


----------



## KaliCurves

My Haunty and I. I can't wait to have more photos of us together!:wubu:


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Here Urszula and me! Hope you like it! 

View attachment tomurszula.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

thank ya...i sure do love that lil fella lol



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Like I said - you guys are adorable!!!!


----------



## largenlovely

aaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww



KaliCurves said:


> My Haunty and I. I can't wait to have more photos of us together!:wubu:


----------



## furious styles

most of ours are too risque .. this one should pass the censorship laws


----------



## largenlovely

whatta cute couple y'all are!!! 



mfdoom said:


> most of ours are too risque .. this one should pass the censorship laws


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

mfdoom said:


> most of ours are too risque .. this one should pass the censorship laws


You have most probably the hottest girlfriend in the world! She is stunning, you look fab together!


----------



## KendraLee

My how this thread is growing. I love all the pics and seeing who everyone is


----------



## MissToodles

an oldie but goodie (?). last photo cropped due to severe norma desmond posing.


----------



## largenlovely

aawww that reminds me how much i miss y'all 



MissToodles said:


> an oldie but goodie (?). last photo cropped due to severe norma desmond posing.


----------



## bmann0413

So many happy couples... Makes me feel there's hope for me yet... Not to mention, it's great to see how happy you all are.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Just posted in another thread, but quite appropriate here too.






*Geezers? Well, this geezer (and geezerette) can still cut it!
This picture taken 6-22-08​*


----------



## Amatrix

wrestlingguy said:


> Okay, I'll start. Here is Carla and me taken at Philly Bash last year.



you guys are so cute! a true inspiration to what i want in a marriage!



A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> *snip*
> :wubu:


lol... you picked those pictures?









AND!worst picture of me with a very handsome man... ever.




:wubu: dyeluffdew:wubu:



g-squared said:


> awh, you guys are so cute together



lol thanks
very kind of you
:blush:



Big Butt Asshley said:


> Here is one of my favorites with my better 1/2.


awww! you picked a great one... his smile is amazing when he has his picture taken near you. and you are all lovely as well.



KaliCurves said:


> My Haunty and I. I can't wait to have more photos of us together!:wubu:



lol- i dont think we can wait either.
you are both very cute!
double cuteness.
:happy:


----------



## Risible

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Just posted in another thread, but quite appropriate here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Geezers? Well, this geezer (and geezerette) can still cut it!
> This picture taken 6-22-08​*



That's a great picture of you and your geezerette, Ho Ho!  Man, and you really are cutting it!


----------



## KendraLee

Amatrix said:


> you guys are so cute! a true inspiration to what i want in a marriage!
> 
> 
> lol... you picked those pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AND!worst picture of me with a very handsome man... ever.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wubu: dyeluffdew:wubu:



I don't know what your talking about, I havn't seen a bad pic of you yet. You guys are adorable!


----------



## Amatrix

KendraLee said:


> I don't know what your talking about, I havn't seen a bad pic of you yet. You guys are adorable!



:happy::blush::bow:

thank you pretty lady!

my eyes- was all squinty... and stuff.

he does make for great arm candy.


----------



## ataraxia

Ho Ho Tai said:


> *Geezers? Well, this geezer (and geezerette) can still cut it!
> This picture taken 6-22-08​*



It's true, geezers are often found sawing logs (though usually in living room chairs).


----------



## bexy

lovely piccies everyone!!

me and my darling gorgeous wonderful love of my life, George :wubu:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

ataraxia said:


> It's true, geezers are often found sawing logs (though usually in living room chairs).



Well, this geezer is still pretty active at age 70 and the geezerette, at age 50, stays right with me. We usually do our log sawing in the sack, in fact, just saw a log there the other day.

We do occasionally attain that limpid (or limp) state of ataraxia (often accompanied by snoring) - or is it locomotor ataxia?


----------



## Suze

largenlovely said:


> here's me and Bruce..as if y'all haven't seen a ton of these lol
> 
> the first one is Bruce's fav pic and the 2nd one is my favorite



I LOVE the 2nd pic. So effin cute!


----------



## MissMirandaRae

Ah cool here are some pictures of Aaron and myself.

These are from our 5 year anniversary last month on the 17th at Disneyland (actually California adventure..we like it there better) 

View attachment l_bb3ce2f2b79e4a633c3d17b673f098b5.jpg


View attachment l_2c7eb24e8b13458ef9d6455038995bac.jpg


----------



## largenlovely

thanks  i love Bruce's eyes in that pic ...it makes me all googley eyed just lookin' at them hehe



susieQ said:


> I LOVE the 2nd pic. So effin cute!


----------



## Shosh

Risible said:


> Biodieselman and I at the Grand Canyon a couple years ago. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Lovely pic of you both. Perfect scenery too.


----------



## cosulivan84

There are so many cute couples here. 

Heres a few of me and my guy. 







a great one of him but not such a good one of me lol.





For some reason i always seem to be in the corner of our pictures that or it looks like i'm hiding (and he claims he doesn't hog the camera! )


----------



## DeniseW

since I have no idea how to put pics in posts, my avatar will have to do...


----------



## JayInBuff

DeniseW said:


> since I have no idea how to put pics in posts, my avatar will have to do...



When you post a message, scroll down a little to additional options. Click manage attachments. Then click browse and find the pic on you computer that you want to upload.


----------



## SilkyAngela

I just switched PC's so the only ones I have are a couple of my favorite romantical ones :smitten:

Tony is the man who first introduced me to the idea that my fat body was beautiful. He's a wonderful husband and father. I'm so blessed. :wubu: 

View attachment sleep3bwsm.jpg


View attachment IM001013small.jpg


----------



## Raqui

largenlovely said:


> here's me and Bruce..as if y'all haven't seen a ton of these lol
> 
> the first one is Bruce's fav pic and the 2nd one is my favorite



GOD YALL ARE SO CUTE I CANT WAIT TO MEET YALL NEXT TIME YOU COME TO NYC


----------



## Raqui

MissMirandaRae said:


> Ah cool here are some pictures of Aaron and myself.
> 
> These are from our 5 year anniversary last month on the 17th at Disneyland (actually California adventure..we like it there better)




HOT i love the hair blue is my favortie color


----------



## Raqui

Here is my and my Man, (Raqui and Russell) going on 3 years now, though he never thought he was an FA he started to realise it is more than just a preference for him he has always been more attracted to the thick to fatty fat girls.


----------



## DeniseW

SilkyAngela said:


> I just switched PC's so the only ones I have are a couple of my favorite romantical ones :smitten:
> 
> Tony is the man who first introduced me to the idea that my fat body was beautiful. He's a wonderful husband and father. I'm so blessed. :wubu:



very hot!!


----------



## DeniseW

us eating cake of course 

View attachment 1-20-2007%20036_small.jpg


----------



## Tooz

Raqui said:


> Here is my and my Man, (Raqui and Russell) going on 3 years now, though he never thought he was an FA he started to realise it is more than just a preference for him he has always been more attracted to the thick to fatty fat girls.



Wow, that is a really good picture! You look very pretty


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80

Here are a few of Stephen and I. 

View attachment newone.jpg


View attachment newtwo.jpg


View attachment newthree.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly

Risible said:


> Biodieselman and I at the Grand Canyon a couple years ago. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



you both take such great pics, maybe if Bio could stand it, i could take my camera to your house for a few pics...or could set up a secret video cam...whatcha think??? (kidding, i dont have a video cam, lol)


----------



## Raqui

Tooz said:


> Wow, that is a really good picture! You look very pretty




awe thank you HUGS


----------



## Raqui

DeniseW said:


> us eating cake of course



CAKE YUMMY yall look cute too  LOL just kidding but seriously can i have some CAKE


----------



## stan_der_man

Here is a picture of Mtnmaiden and I taken at Risible & Chuck's house on Mango's birthday. I have a couple more from last weekend that I'll post as soon as I recover my crashed hard disk...


----------



## Donna

I really had to go looking for pictures of Chuck and I together, other than our wedding photos which I am sure folks are sick of seeing repeatedly. I found two...Chuck prefers to stay behind the camera. 





Our first visit to our friend's radio studio. The photographesr (and the photograph subjects) were drunker than four o'clock, so every single photo is a blurry mess.

And this one, which was actually taken the night we met at a BBW event down in Lee County:




And again, we were both a little, um, inebriated.


----------



## olwen

I'm really diggin this thread. It makes me smile. It's good to see pics of all the lovely couples. I hope it grows and grows.


----------



## Amatrix

bexylicious said:


> lovely piccies everyone!!
> 
> me and my darling gorgeous wonderful love of my life, George :wubu:


aww! bex your so cute! i love every picture i see of you...

he isnt so bad either.

4sum plz.:happy: thanks for the repz


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

SilkyAngela said:


> I just switched PC's so the only ones I have are a couple of my favorite romantical ones :smitten:
> 
> Tony is the man who first introduced me to the idea that my fat body was beautiful. He's a wonderful husband and father. I'm so blessed. :wubu:



Awww the first one is so sweet! 
Oooh the second one is so sexy! 

It's great seeing all the pics of the happy couples!


----------



## curveyme

Okay, we'll join the theme here . . . this is from our trip up to Linda's Big Connections (LBC) Wisconsin cook-out last month. :wubu: 

View attachment SANY0793.JPG


----------



## Risible

Susannah said:


> Lovely pic of you both. Perfect scenery too.



Thank you, Shosh! 



SocialbFly said:


> you both take such great pics, maybe if Bio could stand it, i could take my camera to your house for a few pics...or could set up a secret video cam...whatcha think??? (kidding, i dont have a video cam, lol)




I'd love that - and he's better at taking pix than I am. Of course, he doesn't have to do the exhaustive hair/makeup/wardrobe lengths that I'd go through ...  He just ... shows up.


----------



## Russell Williams

Raquel

I had planned to call in last night. A new anti-war demenstration had be scheduled in a new place and I and a friend went to that from 5 to 6. Then my friend wanted to go shopping. After shopping my friend wanted to go eat at an all you can eat place.

Humm- radio show or taking a fat woman, at her suggestion, to an all you can eat place. I wonder which choice won out.


----------



## Missy9579

I think this is one of my favorite threads ever!

These pictures are from last year. The first was at a friends wedding, taken by her photographer.....which Tim didnt know was happening ....the second was from our vacation 






Sorry about the sizes! 

View attachment TimMissy-1.jpg


View attachment dim 2.jpg


----------



## Raqui

BigCutieViolet said:


> I think this is one of my favorite threads ever!
> 
> These pictures are from last year. The first was at a friends wedding, taken by her photographer.....which Tim didnt know was happening ....the second was from our vacation
> 
> 
> Sorry about the sizes!



Awe so sweet He reminds me of a big strong lumber jack  SO CUTE!!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

This couple may not be members, but I don't think they will mind if I post their pic. They are my husband and mine's personal favorite. 

View attachment eek[1].jpg


----------



## KaliCurves

Im loving this thread. I love all the photos, its nice to see people HAPPY together.:wubu:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

DumbAssBunny said:


> This couple may not be members, but I don't think they will mind if I post their pic. They are my husband and mine's personal favorite.


Oh Oh Oh! I remember that cartoon, whats it called again??!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

SilkyAngela said:


> I just switched PC's so the only ones I have are a couple of my favorite romantical ones :smitten:
> 
> Tony is the man who first introduced me to the idea that my fat body was beautiful. He's a wonderful husband and father. I'm so blessed. :wubu:


That second one made me swoon! :wubu:

Very Charlotte and Harry.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

To everyone else who have posted photos - what beautiful, heartwarming photos they are! Thanks for sharing! Can't wait to see more, so that I can live vicariously through you people.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Risible said:


> Biodieselman and I at the Grand Canyon a couple years ago. :wubu:



BDMan - You certainly caught some beautiful scenery in that picture. The Grand Canyon is also pretty neat.


----------



## Blackjack

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Oh Oh Oh! I remember that cartoon, whats it called again??!



I think that's Eek! the Cat.


----------



## supersoup

rad thread!!


----------



## pendulous

This thread is a runaway success. Oh to be able to contribute.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

pendulous said:


> This thread is a runaway success. Oh to be able to contribute.


I feel your pain pendulous!  hehe *big cuddle*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Is it just me or am I seeing a lot of BHM action in this thread? Just saying, kind of puts it all into perspective, eh? 

Awesome thread, btw.


----------



## Tina

Lovin' the photos. Thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## D_A_Bunny

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Oh Oh Oh! I remember that cartoon, whats it called again??!





Blackjack said:


> I think that's Eek! the Cat.



Yes that is Eek and the love of his life Annabelle. Aren't they just adorable?


----------



## mybluice

This is me and Lou...we met 3 years ago this August 10th. The pics are from Vegas bash 2006... 

View attachment VegasDancing.jpg


View attachment VegasFormal2.jpg


----------



## ohiofa

This is the first time I've done this so I hope it works! Anyway, this is my wife and I in Hawai'i this year. 

View attachment IMG_3413 05.08.JPG


----------



## BigCutieSasha

This is such a heart warming thread. Love ALL the photos people!


----------



## olwen

I'm starting to think all the couples look alike!


----------



## SweetNYLady

It's so wonderful and also sooooooo hope lifting to see so many cute couples together, loving each other. Thank you so much for posting your pics, I sat here "awwwwing" out loud all the way through


----------



## AtlantisAK

Aww, cute thread! I love seing adorable couples. 

I have my own pics, of course. :happy: These were taken before we went out with my mom for my 21st b-day last Sept.


----------



## pdgujer148

This thread makes me happy (and bit covetous). Kudos couples.


----------



## stan_der_man

This thread is fun, it's great seeing all the couples. Here is a picture that we took yesterday morning. More of a family picture than a couple picture I suppose.


----------



## jamie

From our wedding reception - we had a hayride:





Why do they make you do silly things in your wedding/reception photos?:





From a few weeks ago at the boss' birthday dinner...I am the queen of squinty:


----------



## Tina

As I've said before, dear, squinty is sexy. Clint Eastwood has made a mint from it.  You is purty. :wubu:


----------



## sunnie1653

I have much love for this thread.  Everyone is just so cute together.


----------



## Kaz

This is my and my blokie Ian 






I look terrible and he's wearing his so called Lucky shirt lol

Bless him!


----------



## Tooz

Oh man, I want the button your man is wearing.


----------



## Surlysomething

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Is it just me or am I seeing a lot of BHM action in this thread? Just saying, kind of puts it all into perspective, eh?
> 
> Awesome thread, btw.





I know, right? I'm loving it.


----------



## ekmanifest

You guys are too cute! And still digging the haircut!



fa_man_stan said:


> This thread is fun, it's great seeing all the couples. Here is a picture that we took yesterday morning. More of a family picture than a couple picture I suppose.


----------



## Surlysomething

fa_man_stan said:


> This thread is fun, it's great seeing all the couples. Here is a picture that we took yesterday morning. More of a family picture than a couple picture I suppose.



Such a seriously cute family. Junior's adorable!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

mybluice said:


> This is me and Lou...we met 3 years ago this August 10th. The pics are from Vegas bash 2006...



He totally looks like the guy on the Regis and Kelly show. I can't remember his name. Am I the only one who thinks so?


----------



## fatgirlflyin

jamie said:


> From our wedding reception - we had a hayride:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do they make you do silly things in your wedding/reception photos?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a few weeks ago at the boss' birthday dinner...I am the queen of squinty:




Jamie, you two make a great looking couple!


----------



## bigmac

Me and Jeannette 

View attachment bBFL0405005.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Stan, no picture of you and mtnmaiden would be complete without Junior, anyway.

Every picture you post of her just warms my heart. What a sweet little girl.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl

Blockierer said:


> Here is an older pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a two month one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these pics.


you guys are so cute together


----------



## Redhotphatgirl

This is a pic of us from two years ago on the bbw cruise. We will soon be married 12years met thru dimenisons. Everyone looks so great.Redhottie and ParrotheadFA


----------



## Shosh

DeniseW said:


> since I have no idea how to put pics in posts, my avatar will have to do...



Your avatar is perfect. Lovely couple.


----------



## Shosh

Redhotphatgirl said:


> This is a pic of us from two years ago on the bbw cruise. We will soon be married 12years met thru dimenisons. Everyone looks so great.Redhottie and ParrotheadFA



This is a lovely pic.


----------



## Shosh

Raqui said:


> Here is my and my Man, (Raqui and Russell) going on 3 years now, though he never thought he was an FA he started to realise it is more than just a preference for him he has always been more attracted to the thick to fatty fat girls.



Gorgeous pics Raqui. Lovely.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

One is from a Mardi Gras party and the other taken at a club in NYC. 

View attachment mardi gras.jpg


View attachment new york.jpg


----------



## jamie

Ella - my biased opinion of how I feel about you both aside - those photos are great and so wonderful to see. You are both so flipping cute.


----------



## stan_der_man

ekmanifest said:


> You guys are too cute! And still digging the haircut!





Surlysomething said:


> Such a seriously cute family. Junior's adorable!



Thanks EK and Surly 

Wonderful pictures of everybody!


----------



## Sandie S-R

Here are a couple of pics of Guy and I.


----------



## stan_der_man

Sandie S-R said:


> Here are a couple of pics of Guy and I.



Beautiful pictures of you two!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

olwen said:


> I'm really diggin this thread. It makes me smile. It's good to see pics of all the lovely couples. I hope it grows and grows.





BigCutieSasha said:


> This is such a heart warming thread. Love ALL the photos people!





pdgujer148 said:


> This thread makes me happy (and bit covetous). Kudos couples.





sunnie1653 said:


> I have much love for this thread.  Everyone is just so cute together.




What they said! Wow....I'm just blown away with happy emotion over this thead. This is the first time I have viewed it.
I want to thank everyone that posted their pics here....it truly warms my heart to see all the happy couples  :bow: :happy:


----------



## RedVelvet

I know everyone has seen this one..but....why not? 

View attachment DavidandJhone-copy.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man

Beautiful picture of you two Arvee!


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Its so nice to see pictures of all the couples. I am still trying to put all the names to everyones faces.
Here our a few of us.





http://


----------



## fatgirlflyin

jamie said:


> Ella - my biased opinion of how I feel about you both aside - those photos are great and so wonderful to see. You are both so flipping cute.





Thank you Jamie! You're one of the very few people we both call friend, wish we lived closer!


----------



## Surlysomething

chunkeymonkey said:


> Its so nice to see pictures of all the couples. I am still trying to put all the names to everyones faces.
> Here our a few of us.


 

You guys look so happy.

Nice pictures.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Mrs. F. and self at our 25th anniversary party last month.
Only without the picture. Back to the drawing board...


----------



## CAMellie

View attachment 46079


View attachment 46080


Adrian and I :wubu:


----------



## DeniseW

another one of us 

View attachment 09-02-03-2006%20054.jpg


----------



## DeniseW

sorry it's so small, I'm not sure how to get it bigger....last one 

View attachment 09-29-2007%20024_small.jpg


----------



## DeniseW

he's dressed as a kleenex box, the front says "Blow Me" lol 

View attachment 10-28-2006%20018_small.jpg


----------



## chunkeymonkey

Thankyou we just celebrated our 10th wedding anniversary and 12th year of being together. The last picture was our first Indy BBW/ FA Bash.


Surlysomething said:


> You guys look so happy.
> 
> Nice pictures.


----------



## KendraLee

I cant just compliment one or two pics cause I adore seeing everyones pictures. It makes me happy to see everyone else so happy


----------



## Kareda

WOW, some fantastic looking couples, looking very happy and in love. Some even just seem to be made for eachother 

I know ya all dont know me well but here is my hubby of nearly 10 years and myself:

In 2000...





2006





And this past Christmas- forgive the shot, we took it of ourselves, lol


----------



## C Side BBW Lover

This is me and Laurie... 

View attachment Are you mad woman.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That is SO cute, C!


----------



## runningman

Check out the awesome scenery! 

And the Cathedral too  

View attachment Charlotte & Mike Cathedral.jpg


----------



## runningman

Does anyone else get dragged along to wedding receptions of people they don't know? 

View attachment 37.JPG


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Is there anything more sacred than love? Mrs Ho Ho and I sometimes stand for a moment, face to face, arms outstretched, hands clasped, forming a circle - an imaginary chalice with a real counterpart - a vessel to hold our love. Our hands touch for just a moment before the circle becomes our arms around each other. 

I offer here this chalice - the Ardagh Chalice, a wonderful work of Celtic origin from, perhaps, the 8th century. As with the circle of our arms, this is a symbol with a real counterpart - a symbol of the love shown by all the couples who posted in this thread, and those who will in the future. Let all of us offer a bit of the love we share and place it in this chalice - and invite those who follow to sip, to taste, and to create their own loves to share in turn.










See this website for further information.​


----------



## SilkyAngela

I am so loving this thread! Seeing happy people happy together makes me...well...happy


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

Cause I just got home and I'm missing her. 

These will warm my heart until I see Amatrix again:





















Love always. <3s and *s. Feel better. :wubu:


----------



## Amatrix

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Cause I just got home and I'm missing her.
> 
> These will warm my heart until I see Amatrix again:
> *snips*
> 
> Love always. <3s and *s. Feel better. :wubu:



awww my chin was red from putting my face in my hands... and there is nothing like cheating on your wife with your mistress at the damned cursed red lobster....


how cute are we? we are tooooooo cute.:happy:
i do feel better thank you very much, you make me really happy.
<3s adn *s always.


----------



## Santaclear

All of you couples are utterly adorable. :wubu:


----------



## pdgujer148

Sincerely happy for you all (and a bit green-eyed). Threads like this give the lonely dudes reason to hope. Do not forget how fortunate you are.


----------



## virgolicious

Raqui said:


> Here is my and my Man, (Raqui and Russell) going on 3 years now, though he never thought he was an FA he started to realise it is more than just a preference for him he has always been more attracted to the thick to fatty fat girls.



All of the pictures are so cute and adorable...you give us singles hope. I had the pleasure of meeting Raqui and Russell at the Vegas Bash and they are more adorable in the flesh.


----------



## largenlovely

who's the feeder NOW lol 

View attachment meandbruce.jpg


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0

Stan, that is a great family pic. Your wife and little girl are beautiful!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

runningman said:


> Does anyone else get dragged along to wedding receptions of people they don't know?


Awwwww you look so lovely together...also love her dress! Where did she get it!!!!!


----------



## Tooz

My boyfriend is so sweet, kind and understanding. Here is a picture of us after a ~romantic~ weekend on Cape Cod, in the town where I grew up:






Ok, ok, really, no weird sarcastic flavor text this time:


----------



## Mindee

I don't really have too many of just Rocky & I, but here are 2 from our wedding day 6 years ago. Nothing has changed with the exception that we are more in love than ever. 

View attachment JR_Wedding 033 (4).jpg


View attachment JR_Wedding 079 (2).jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74

Tooz said:


> My boyfriend is so sweet, kind and understanding. Here is a picture of us after a ~romantic~ weekend on Cape Cod, in the town where I grew up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ok, really, no weird sarcastic flavor text this time:







^^^*sniffles and beams with joy*^^^


----------



## JoeFA

Aw these are great pics, i'm so jealous of all you guys with your super-hot women!


----------



## Rowan

I'm envious!!!

I love the pics everyone! Thanks for sharing!

Bexy...he's adorable lol


----------



## grandecafe1

_It's wonderful to see all the love in the faces of these lucky couples. I am new to the board and it gives this single lady hope and inspiration to see you all. Thanks for sharing with us. I am a Wedding Planner and often times I don't see the love in the faces of my future brides & grooms like the love that I saw on this thread. Great going you guys!  I wish you all continued love and happiness.
:bow: I bow to your success.

**sigh*:wubu: okay now I am feeling_ *amorous....*


----------



## Filly

Great pics everyone!! 

I should really take more pictures. I have been saying that for years though :doh:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bexy

Rowan said:


> I'm envious!!!
> 
> I love the pics everyone! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Bexy...he's adorable lol



isnt' he just? :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze

All of these pics are great! I'll try to contribute when I can.... errr find a partner.


----------



## T_Devil

I love her more than anything life has to offer.


----------



## olwen

Awwww, T, you both look so cute together.


----------



## shazz2602

Myself and my bf andrew who i love dearly! 

The one man who accepts me for me and im so grateful  

View attachment n797550014_2081989_1899[1].jpg


View attachment n797550014_1626989_2782[1].jpg


View attachment n797550014_2976269_4867[1].jpg


----------



## T_Devil

olwen said:


> Awwww, T, you both look so cute together.



Thank you, that mans a lot to us.


----------



## Suze

largenlovely said:


> who's the feeder NOW lol



Ahahaha


love it


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Jon Blaze said:


> All of these pics are great! I'll try to contribute when I can.... errr find a partner.


Shall we just post one of our ones from Memorial day.....we arent a 'couple' but we are a couple of people who look rather cute together hehe


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Hehehe not a 'couple' but its the only way Im gonna ever have a pic on this thread for a while hehe! Me and Mr Blaze my American boy hehe 

View attachment DSC00134smaller.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hehehe not a 'couple' but its the only way Im gonna ever have a pic on this thread for a while hehe! Me and Mr Blaze my American boy hehe
> 
> View attachment 48357





Oh wow- great pic


----------



## alison.victoria

Ben and I. He's not a FA, but he's with me, so... LOL. I know it looks like he's sleeping - he always blinks at the camera flash, plus it was in a dark bar. Oops.


----------



## otomotopia

shazz2602, ur lucky to live in that beautiful place lol. I MISS THE UK!!!


----------



## thatgirl08

Me & Georgeeee [g-squared on here.] Together, as of, 30 minutes ago? <3. 






&&


----------



## g-squared

thatgirl08 said:


> Me & Georgeeee [g-squared on here.] Together, as of, 30 minutes ago? <3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &&



i <3 you baby, you make me the happiest guy in the world:wubu:


----------



## Tina

Awwww! What fantastic pics. You're all so cute together, and even the non-couple, Jon and Missy.


----------



## troubadours

thatgirl08 said:


> Me & Georgeeee [g-squared on here.] Together, as of, 30 minutes ago? <3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &&



omg i need to take stunna shade photobooth pics asap. ;_;

cuuute pics.

ps im single every1 lolsss


----------



## Rowan

g-squared said:


> i <3 you baby, you make me the happiest guy in the world:wubu:



Together less than a day and throwin out the "L" word...wow...quick mover lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Rowan said:


> Together less than a day and throwin out the "L" word...wow...quick mover lol



welcome to the interwebz
:doh:


----------



## furious styles

Rowan said:


> Together less than a day and throwin out the "L" word...wow...quick mover lol



technically he's just throwing out a less than symbol and the letter 3 .. so what he means is " i (2,1,0,-



) you baby . . . "




which is a highly romantic sentiment :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hehehe not a 'couple' but its the only way Im gonna ever have a pic on this thread for a while hehe! Me and Mr Blaze my American boy hehe
> 
> View attachment 48357



WILL YOU BE MY FIRST LADY?!?!?! PLEASEEEEE????  :wubu:


----------



## bigirlover

Single hmm? Live in north Jersey? I live in Queens! 



troubadours said:


> omg i need to take stunna shade photobooth pics asap. ;_;
> 
> cuuute pics.
> 
> ps im single every1 lolsss


----------



## Suze

thatgirl08 said:


> Me & Georgeeee [g-squared on here.] Together, as of, 30 minutes ago? <3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for one second there i thought you were BigCutieSasha!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

susieQ said:


> thatgirl08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me & Georgeeee [g-squared on here.] Together, as of, 30 minutes ago? <3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for one second there i thought you were BigCutieSasha!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought exactly the same thing!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## olwen

Tina said:


> Awwww! What fantastic pics. You're all so cute together, and even the non-couple, Jon and Missy.



I agree. This thread is really heart warming.


----------



## thatgirl08

Rowan said:


> Together less than a day and throwin out the "L" word...wow...quick mover lol



If by the "L" word you mean "less than three" I suppose you're correct. :]

Oh, and dude, being compared to BigCutieSasha? How'd I get so lucky. She's gorg.


----------



## Isa

olwen said:


> I agree. This thread is really heart warming.



I'm with you Olwen. This whole thread gives me hope and there hasn't been much reason for that in a long time relationship wise.


----------



## Amatrix

another one of ABBFA and I at the park. I dont always wear make up, and he doesnt always shave.
it was a nice day and he and I thought it would have been cute to post this.


----------



## kayrae

You are quite a cutie couple




Amatrix said:


> another one of ABBFA and I at the park. I dont always wear make up, and he doesnt always shave.
> it was a nice day and he and I thought it would have been cute to post this.


----------



## Amatrix

kayrae said:


> You are quite a cutie couple



thanks dollface!
:blush:


----------



## pinkylou

OMG! cute piccies! Everyone looks so happy...I gotta find me some of that lol!


----------



## knottyknicky

love this thread <3


----------



## knottyknicky

one more cause i love how he's luvin all up on my chub <3


----------



## kayrae

umm... you guys are adorable. And I love his glasses!



knottyknicky said:


> one more cause i love how he's luvin all up on my chub <3


----------



## pinklipsandfathips

Wow this thread is truly heartwarming and inspiring... so many happy couples... I love it!!!! You all look so perfect together.
Someday I wanna post my pic too... single at the moment, though! So y'all need to keep this thread going til I find my sweety. :wubu:


----------



## xoxoshelby

Well I haven't been around much since I'm getting married in, oh...34 days. Busy busy. Anyway here are a couple of pics of me and Philip 

View attachment l_2d1be1f46b8cca3277b49d37b913035b.jpg


View attachment m_23fa8c03ba87d59200d58255a45369ee.jpg


----------



## mediaboy

troubadours said:


> ps im single every1 lolsss





Condolences, for some reason this news reminded me of some Joan Jett song.


----------



## Mikey

...no wonder I love you guys!!!


----------



## Mikey

Big Butt Asshley said:


> Here is one of my favorites with my better 1/2.



Somehow I lost the picture...but the sentiment was there...lol

Go Yankees!!


----------



## Jazz Man

An hour or so after sealing the deal... 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## KendraLee

Jazz Man said:


> An hour or so after sealing the deal...



Congratulations


----------



## Lorna

Looking at all the lovely happy pics made me want to join in! This was Rich & I at our wedding Oct 1st 2007 and a pic of the mini us made by my sister. I complained that all the cake toppers were of skinny people with hair and wanted ones that were like we looked et voila! she is so great  And as for us just as happy as can be:wubu: 

View attachment cutting the cake.jpg


View attachment MINI US CROP.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Oh wow, I love the wedding pics. You all made gorgeous brides and grooms


----------



## Dromond

I posted the first pic in another thread, and Green Eyed Fairy asked me to repost it here. Since I didn't want to just repeat myself, I tossed a second pic in for good measure! This is me and my girlfriend, who I hope someday will be much more than that.


----------



## velia

Lorna, your cake is adorable! I love it. 

Here's a couple of my husband and I. The first was after a rousing snowball fight, and the second was on our 5th anniversary (this year).  I hope photobucket does it's job, and they aren't too huge...


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Dromond said:


> I posted the first pic in another thread, and Green Eyed Fairy asked me to repost it here. Since I didn't want to just repeat myself, I tossed a second pic in for good measure! This is me and my girlfriend, who I hope someday will be much more than that.





velia said:


> Lorna, your cake is adorable! I love it.
> 
> Here's a couple of my husband and I. The first was after a rousing snowball fight, and the second was on our 5th anniversary (this year).  I hope photobucket does it's job, and they aren't too huge...



Awww.. beautiful pictures you guys!


----------



## ashmamma84

babe loves babe...:wubu:

All taken a couple years ago... 

View attachment php837jamPM.jpg


View attachment tmpphpezlDIp.jpg


View attachment tmpphpsMdnfg.jpg


----------



## LalaCity

All these pics are so sweet. They do bring a bit of a tear to my eye over my lonely little self, but on the other hand, they also give me hope!


----------



## Rowan

Okay...im going to go take my single lonely self and go cry in a corner now. *sobs*


Nice pics though people...cheers to ya


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Rowan said:


> Okay...im going to go take my single lonely self and go cry in a corner now. *sobs*
> 
> 
> Nice pics though people...cheers to ya



Can I join you? I promise I'll be very quiet


----------



## Surlysomething

ashmamma84 said:


> babe loves babe...:wubu:
> 
> All taken a couple years ago...




You girls are such an attractive couple.


----------



## Rowan

BrownEyedChica said:


> Can I join you? I promise I'll be very quiet



Sure..we'll be sad and lonely together


----------



## Tooz

Rowan said:


> Okay...im going to go take my single lonely self and go cry in a corner now. *sobs*
> 
> 
> Nice pics though people...cheers to ya



I don't understand why the negativity...?


----------



## C Side BBW Lover

Laurie and I, last Christmas.... 

View attachment Laurie closeup Xmas Dinner.jpg


----------



## DeerVictory

C Side BBW Lover said:


> Laurie and I, last Christmas....



Your girlfriend/wife is beautiful!


----------



## ashmamma84

Surlysomething said:


> You girls are such an attractive couple.



Thanks for the compliment. We appreciate it.


----------



## Fascinita

ashmamma84 said:


> babe loves babe...:wubu:
> 
> All taken a couple years ago...



Goodness, you two are adorable together. And look at you glow!


----------



## Fascinita

knottyknicky said:


> one more cause i love how he's luvin all up on my chub <3



Sexy pic! _________


----------



## ashmamma84

Fascinita said:


> Goodness, you two are adorable together. And look at you glow!



Thanks, Fascinita! I glow cause I'm so happy!


----------



## velia

BrownEyedChica said:


> Awww.. beautiful pictures you guys!



Thanks! 



ashmamma84 said:


> babe loves babe...:wubu:
> 
> All taken a couple years ago...



As someone said before me, you really are glowing. The pictures of you two warmed my heart. :happy:



Tooz said:


> I don't understand why the negativity...?



I don't understand either, but I meant to tell you, the pictures of you and your man that you posted a few pages back are awesome!



C Side BBW Lover said:


> Laurie and I, last Christmas....



Laurie is a lovely lady! You guys look so happy.


----------



## Rowan

Tooz said:


> I don't understand why the negativity...?



Uh..some of us are single and it sucks...

you must not have read the part where I complimented the pics....it's not like i was bashing anyone in any way on this post.


----------



## Dromond

BrownEyedChica said:


> Awww.. beautiful pictures you guys!



Thank you very much.


----------



## ashmamma84

velia said:


> As someone said before me, you really are glowing. The pictures of you two warmed my heart. :happy:



Thank you.


----------



## troubadours

me & my boo of a month






but this is the best photo of us:


----------



## Suze

^
cute AND adorkable!


----------



## furious styles

troubadours said:


> me & my boo of a month



horn rims are the _future!_

they are the way!


----------



## Gingembre

Ahhh, so many attractive couples here


----------



## troubadours

mfdoom said:


> horn rims are the _future!_
> 
> they are the way!



it's a good look


----------



## bigirlover

troubadours said:


> me & my boo of a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is the best photo of us:



Really cute together... Hope he's a FA at least! It would be a shame if he's not.


----------



## Fascinita

bigirlover said:


> Really cute together... Hope he's a FA at least! It would be a shame if he's not.



Oh, come on. They're cute together anyway. Why is it a shame if he's not this or that? More important than whether anyone's an FA or not, is how well they like us and how good they are to us.

Troubadours, great photos. Love 'em. Is that guy like, totally, like, for real wearing horn rims? Totally, really? Know what I mean? (IS that Totally Real?)


----------



## troubadours

bigirlover said:


> Really cute together... Hope he's a FA at least! It would be a shame if he's not.



hahaha yeah he is :3 

also no it's not totally real, TR is my e-bff.


----------



## mediaboy

troubadours said:


> me & my boo of a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is the best photo of us:




You appear to be dating the love child of Harry Potter and Gordon Freeman.


----------



## troubadours

mediaboy said:


> You appear to be dating the love child of Harry Potter and Gordon Freeman.



O.O um...

actually if he looks like anyone it's hugh jackman. you're probably like "no" and okay, that's understandable cos he totally doesn't in those pics, buuut if you saw him with his hair all mussed up and without his glasses...yes, wolverine city:eat2:


----------



## thatgirl08

troubadours said:


> me & my boo of a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is the best photo of us:



You guys are cute!


----------



## BBWPinups

Might help if I post under my screen name, and not the site screen name! 

Will do soon


----------



## pinuptami

Okay, here we go: 

View attachment fordim1.jpg


View attachment fordim2.jpg


View attachment fordim3.jpg


----------



## bexy

pinuptami said:


> Okay, here we go:



I love these pics!! AND I love his t shirt!! He's a hottie Tami!


----------



## Fascinita

Very nice photos, Tami.


----------



## AshleyEileen

My boyfriend and I never take pictures together.
I guess it's because we see each other every day.
















Perhaps I could persuade him into better ones.
He wants cheesy fake fireplace and argyle sweater Christmas pictures with our pug. I have to see if Sears will let our pug in them. ahaha


----------



## bexy

AshleyEileen said:


> My boyfriend and I never take pictures together.
> I guess it's because we see each other every day.
> Perhaps I could persuade him into better ones.
> He wants cheesy fake fireplace and argyle sweater Christmas pictures with our pug. I have to see if Sears will let our pug in them. ahaha



Omg these pics are adorable and, pardon me for saying, but he's a hottie!!


----------



## troubadours

AshleyEileen said:


> My boyfriend and I never take pictures together.
> I guess it's because we see each other every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I could persuade him into better ones.
> He wants cheesy fake fireplace and argyle sweater Christmas pictures with our pug. I have to see if Sears will let our pug in them. ahaha



heheh omg, that christmas photo idea rules. adorable!!


----------



## AshleyEileen

bexylicious said:


> Omg these pics are adorable and, pardon me for saying, but he's a hottie!!



Aww, thank you so much!
He doesn't think he's attractive at all.
I must say that he's gotten better looking in the almost two years we've been together.

This is him about three years ago:
(Senior picture with his mom)





This is him after I got a hold of him:





What do you think?


----------



## bexy

AshleyEileen said:


> Aww, thank you so much!
> He doesn't think he's attractive at all.
> I must say that he's gotten better looking in the almost two years we've been together.
> 
> This is him about three years ago:
> (Senior picture with his mom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is him after I got a hold of him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



I think it doesnt look like the same guy lol!! I love his style now (or should that be your style lol since you got a hold of him!)

Hes very cute!!


----------



## Tooz

Improvement other than the beard. Those kinda freak me out. Otherwise, A.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Tooz said:


> Improvement other than the beard. Those kinda freak me out. Otherwise, A.


Agreedness with Tooz! hehe beards freak me out too! But he's a cutie!


----------



## BigBeautifulRed

Jazz Man said:


> An hour or so after sealing the deal...





you look gorgeous!!!! I can't wait to get married in a few years!!!


----------



## bmann0413

pinuptami said:


> Okay, here we go:



Aw, that's sweet! And he's a lucky guy to have a gal as pretty as you!


----------



## bmann0413

AshleyEileen said:


> Aww, thank you so much!
> He doesn't think he's attractive at all.
> I must say that he's gotten better looking in the almost two years we've been together.
> 
> This is him about three years ago:
> (Senior picture with his mom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is him after I got a hold of him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



The beard makes him look more rugged... :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

He reminds me of Jack Black.


----------



## thatgirl08

He's adorable! You guys are cute together.


----------



## AshleyEileen

bexylicious said:


> I think it doesnt look like the same guy lol!! I love his style now (or should that be your style lol since you got a hold of him!)
> 
> Hes very cute!!



Tell me about it! It's pretty much his style. He just didn't know he could find clothes like that to fit him or that he'd look good with long hair. 



Tooz said:


> Improvement other than the beard. Those kinda freak me out. Otherwise, A.





missy_blue_eyez said:


> Agreedness with Tooz! hehe beards freak me out too! But he's a cutie!



I loooove the beard. He looks 12 without it!



bmann0413 said:


> The beard makes him look more rugged... :happy:



He shaved it once and I cried. =X



BigBeautifulMe said:


> He reminds me of Jack Black.



You're not the first to say that! ahaha



thatgirl08 said:


> He's adorable! You guys are cute together.


:happy:


----------



## QueenB

practically a picture...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C83yACV1dH0


----------



## DeerVictory

QueenB said:


> practically a picture...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C83yACV1dH0




So listen.. I've been thinking... 

we should have kids. It seems like the best thing to do in this situation.

The situation being that I am madly in love with you. Is it bad that I'm posting this in the 'Couples' thread and that the video also has your boyfriend in it? Because he can raise them if he wants to. I just want bragging rights.


----------



## QueenB

Raegan said:


> So listen.. I've been thinking...
> 
> we should have kids. It seems like the best thing to do in this situation.
> 
> The situation being that I am madly in love with you. Is it bad that I'm posting this in the 'Couples' thread and that the video also has your boyfriend in it? Because he can raise them if he wants to. I just want bragging rights.



when do we start? :eat2:


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm a big lug and a romantic at heart, so we'll start with you buying me dinner and then us both getting a little intoxicated, and then we'll wake up tomorrow, with me crying and you leaving. 

k baby?


----------



## troubadours

QueenB said:


> practically a picture...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C83yACV1dH0



;________; what the eff socute


----------



## QueenB

troubadours said:


> ;________; what the eff socute



thanks ;_; i miss him so much.


----------



## kitty_cat_fa

This is me and my sexy man . 

View attachment nyc baby 022.jpg


View attachment nyc baby 025.jpg


View attachment nyc baby 026.jpg


----------



## Fascinita

kitty_cat_fa said:


> This is me and my sexy man .



Cute couple. He _is_ sexy. So are you.


----------



## KaliCurves

Here are a couple of our Newest photos. And one of him because I think he is so sexy and Im so proud he is mine!!!


----------



## xoxoshelby

From our wedding Saturday...not a great pic, but the professional ones aren't in yet. 

View attachment l_0ca727d7a4ef43b69dbd923ff8d1f424.jpg


----------



## StarMoon

xoxoshelby said:


> From our wedding Saturday...not a great pic, but the professional ones aren't in yet.



Congratulations and best wishes


----------



## Rowan

xoxoshelby said:


> From our wedding Saturday...not a great pic, but the professional ones aren't in yet.



Congrats! You look beautiful!


----------



## pinkylou

xoxoshelby said:


> From our wedding Saturday...not a great pic, but the professional ones aren't in yet.



Congratulations! You both look wonderful and I love your flowers


----------



## squidge dumpling

xoxoshelby said:


> From our wedding Saturday...not a great pic, but the professional ones aren't in yet.



Congratulations to you both, you look lovely, just love your dress and flowers. 

View attachment doves.jpeg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Congratulations, Shelby!!!! Here's to many happy years together! :wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Shelby, don't hide your wedding pics in this thread! Start your own thread so we can _ooh and ah _and celebrate you and your new hubby properly! 

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## troubadours

View attachment 51521


from this weekend :W


----------



## mimosa

You two are so darn cute!




troubadours said:


> View attachment 51521
> 
> 
> from this weekend :W


----------



## Shosh

troubadours said:


> me & my boo of a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is the best photo of us:



Gorgeous pics J.

Wishing you both lots of happiness together.


----------



## xoxoshelby

ThatFatGirl said:


> Shelby, don't hide your wedding pics in this thread! Start your own thread so we can _ooh and ah _and celebrate you and your new hubby properly!
> 
> Congratulations to you both!



I will as soon as I get the better pics back. Thanks everyone!


----------



## QueenB

troubadours said:


> View attachment 51521
> 
> 
> from this weekend :W



shiiit. double date, please.


----------



## Shosh

xoxoshelby said:


> From our wedding Saturday...not a great pic, but the professional ones aren't in yet.



Congratulations. You look pretty.


----------



## chocolate desire

Here is John and I in Feb. for Valentines day. I love you baby!!!
I never can pass up the chance to show off how happy i am with this man. 

View attachment John and I.jpg


----------



## Blockierer

chocolate desire said:


> Here is John and I in Feb. for Valentines day. I love you baby!!!
> I never can pass up the chance to show off how happy i am with this man.



A perfect couple and a nice pic.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl

chocolate desire said:


> Here is John and I in Feb. for Valentines day. I love you baby!!!
> I never can pass up the chance to show off how happy i am with this man.



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you look so happy hi john. btw i think your friends are fat. lol


----------



## KendraLee

troubadours said:


> View attachment 51521
> 
> 
> from this weekend :W



you two are too cute together


----------



## JohnWylde

Hi Cat

Its so nice to hear from you.

I'm sad we didnt meet - I tell Renee off every week for missing your birthday party!

And isn't it wonderful - all my friends are fat now!
There's no need to think about heaven - I'm there already!

John
xxx




Redhotphatgirl said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you look so happy hi john. btw i think your friends are fat. lol


----------



## JohnWylde

Thanks for that blockierer
its very kind of you.

John W



Blockierer said:


> A perfect couple and a nice pic.
> Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JohnWylde

Now that was a wondeful day together - a long run in the car to the beach but we were always just inches apart in the car :smitten:

Then our magical Valentines day lunch at Bretts Waterway Cafe followed by a relaxing time on the beach. And this is a beach designed for SSBBWs - car parking only 20 yards from the sands amd the strongest benches I have ever seen for us to sit and look and the sea and sand - only one thing missing there :wubu: Those benches would easily take 5 SSBBWs on each one, squeezed together but with no danger of a collapse lol.

A memory that lasts forever - if only that day had never ended!

John W



chocolate desire said:


> Here is John and I in Feb. for Valentines day. I love you baby!!!
> I never can pass up the chance to show off how happy i am with this man.


----------



## pinkylou

chocolate desire said:


> Here is John and I in Feb. for Valentines day. I love you baby!!!
> I never can pass up the chance to show off how happy i am with this man.



I love pictures of you two, they always radiate love and happiness :wubu:


----------



## JohnWylde

You are so nice Pinky - how on earth do you manage to stay single?

John W



pinkylou said:


> I love pictures of you two, they always radiate love and happiness :wubu:


----------



## pinkylou

JohnWylde said:


> You are so nice Pinky - how on earth do you manage to stay single?
> 
> John W



No idea lol, if only I knew


----------



## Cheesy

JohnWylde said:


> You are so nice Pinky - how on earth do you manage to stay single?



I'm workin' on it


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

Wooohoo someone open a window! It suddenly got very-very hot in here....


----------



## JohnWylde

Well Bad Kitty

You are quite close to Knoxville Tn arent you?

And it sure is hot aroound there lol

John W



No-No-Badkitty said:


> Wooohoo someone open a window! It suddenly got very-very hot in here....


----------



## Blockierer

Great thread. 
Cheers


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blockierer said:


> Great thread.
> Cheers




Your pictures are always some of my favorites- so candid and honest...they make me smile


----------



## Fascinita

Blockierer said:


> Great thread.
> Cheers



Great photo! Looks like you two are enjoying yourselves.


----------



## babyjeep21

but how about a picture inside of a picture.... and a little something else...

We should have more after the wedding! 

View attachment PictureofPicture.jpg


View attachment smooch.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. Andi - SO adorable!


----------



## Wild Zero

This photo really emphasizes that I'm a foot taller than my girlfriend and my oversized novelty cranium.


----------



## bexy

View attachment 52096


View attachment 52097


View attachment 52098


----------



## Tad

I just love this thread  One of my favorite to catch up on. I hope we keep seeing lots of happy couples. And my thanks to everyone who has posted so far! :bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Awww, Bexy, you and George are both so lucky!


----------



## george83

bexylicious said:


> View attachment 52096
> 
> 
> View attachment 52097
> 
> 
> View attachment 52098



I just want to say thats not me in those pics but my body double lol.


----------



## ryder

Cheryl will probably kill me for posting these on here without getting her consent first. But I think she's so darn cute that I needed to show off our affection for each other.
The first pic was taken in winter 2005, and the second pic was from our honeymoon in Bora Bora, Sept. 2007. 

View attachment 33460301.JPG


View attachment IMG_02754.JPG


----------



## BigBeautifulRed

John and I


----------



## KendraLee

babyjeep21 said:


> but how about a picture inside of a picture.... and a little something else...
> 
> We should have more after the wedding!



I love those


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Lorna said:


> Looking at all the lovely happy pics made me want to join in! This was Rich & I at our wedding Oct 1st 2007 and a pic of the mini us made by my sister. I complained that all the cake toppers were of skinny people with hair and wanted ones that were like we looked et voila! she is so great  And as for us just as happy as can be:wubu:


Ahhh! such a lovely photo!! I hope you had a lovly wedding GD xx


----------



## GoldenDelicious

Ok I've posted this before but here is me and Mergirl at a restuarant in Skye in May this year.GD x


----------



## Fascinita

GoldenDelicious said:


> Ok I've posted this before but here is me and Mergirl at a restuarant in Skye in May this year.GD x



So beautiful together, the two of you. :smitten: (I repped you for being cute.)

SOoooo many great photos in this thread.


----------



## Surlysomething

BigBeautifulRed said:


> John and I


 

Great pictures, you look really pretty in that dress!


----------



## KendraLee

GoldenDelicious said:


> Ok I've posted this before but here is me and Mergirl at a restuarant in Skye in May this year.GD x



Its great to see a picture of you both together. It makes me want to post a pic of me and my ex-girlfriend (we're still friends). It remnds me of us cause we are a blonde and brunette with similiar looks


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I love this thread too. So many lovely couples.



GoldenDelicious said:


> Ok I've posted this before but here is me and Mergirl at a restuarant in Skye in May this year.GD x



Wow! What a gorgeous pair you two are!



bexylicious said:


> View attachment 52096
> 
> 
> View attachment 52097
> 
> 
> View attachment 52098



I love how in almost every picture I see of you two, George is always leaning towards you with this adoring, blissful look on his face. You two are adorable.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wild Zero said:


> This photo really emphasizes that I'm a foot taller than my girlfriend and my oversized novelty cranium.



First time I have ever seen you! I like the photo- you and your lady are looking great 


I also love all the new additions to this thread- thanks for sharing, Everyone


----------



## bexy

GoldenDelicious said:


> Ok I've posted this before but here is me and Mergirl at a restuarant in Skye in May this year.GD x



AWWWWWWWWW its so nice to see you together, this pic rocks!!


----------



## GoldenDelicious

bexylicious said:


> AWWWWWWWWW its so nice to see you together, this pic rocks!!


Cheers, your pics are great too, also like love hair in your avatar pic. GD x


----------



## butch

You two are glowing and happy and radiant and beautiful! Did I leave an adjective out, lol. Thanks for posting.





GoldenDelicious said:


> Ok I've posted this before but here is me and Mergirl at a restuarant in Skye in May this year.GD x


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

Before going out...was it a ghost, or just us? 







My baby and I at the Melting Pot.


----------



## Fascinita

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Before going out...was it a ghost, or just us?
> 
> 
> My baby and I at the Melting Pot.



Great looking couple, you two.


----------



## bexy

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Before going out...was it a ghost, or just us?
> 
> 
> My baby and I at the Melting Pot.



Gorgeous Pics!!


----------



## KendraLee

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Before going out...was it a ghost, or just us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby and I at the Melting Pot.



I don't think you two ever take a bad pic. Is the Melting Pot a fondue place?


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

KendraLee said:


> I don't think you two ever take a bad pic. Is the Melting Pot a fondue place?



Sure is. Take a look at the Weight Board Confessional thread for some more pictures of the foodz we ate. :eat2:


----------



## KendraLee

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Sure is. Take a look at the Weight Board Confessional thread for some more pictures of the foodz we ate. :eat2:



Will do, I always wanted to do fondue


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

Thanks for the compliments, all. :happy:


----------



## sweet&fat

KendraLee said:


> Will do, I always wanted to do fondue



Just wait, my dear. I throw an annual melted cheese and Swiss culinary apparatus-related soiree.  


BTW, call you tomorrow!


----------



## KendraLee

sweet&fat said:


> Just wait, my dear. I throw an annual melted cheese and Swiss culinary apparatus-related soiree.
> 
> 
> BTW, call you tomorrow!



:eat2: Yay, thrilled to hear. What month might that be?


----------



## KendraLee

I'm always looking at all the lovely couples so I thought I'd finally contribute 

View attachment DSC_0326[1] (2).jpg


View attachment DSC_0338[1] (2).jpg


----------



## QueenB

KendraLee said:


> I'm always looking at all the lovely couples so I thought I'd finally contribute



awwww so cute :]


----------



## GoldenDelicious

butch said:


> You two are glowing and happy and radiant and beautiful! Did I leave an adjective out, lol. Thanks for posting.


Thanks butch X P.S that's my favourite Crowded House song.


----------



## Hole

troubadours said:


> me & my boo of a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is the best photo of us:



He looks like Tom Cruise! Great looking couple.


----------



## mergirl

GoldenDelicious said:


> Ok I've posted this before but here is me and Mergirl at a restuarant in Skye in May this year.GD x


You see.. you look hot in this pic!! whereas i am slightly drunk and slightly food poisoned! twas a great Birthday! lol


----------



## KendraLee

QueenB said:


> awwww so cute :]



Thankyou QueenB


----------



## BigCutieSasha

KendraLee said:


> I'm always looking at all the lovely couples so I thought I'd finally contribute



How adorable!  Love these pictures you guys.


----------



## troubadours

KendraLee said:


> I'm always looking at all the lovely couples so I thought I'd finally contribute



how adorable!



Hole said:


> He looks like Tom Cruise! Great looking couple.



i don't see it lol but thx


----------



## stan_der_man

Beautiful pictures all! I've been meaning to post some pictures on this thread, but I don't have any recent pictures of Mtmaiden and I... 

Here are a couple of family pictures I posted previously on another thread from July:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Great family pic, Stan! Everyone looks great


----------



## KendraLee

fa_man_stan said:


> Beautiful pictures all! I've been meaning to post some pictures on this thread, but I don't have any recent pictures of Mtmaiden and I...
> 
> Here are a couple of family pictures I posted previously on another thread from July:



You and your family are beautiful Stan


----------



## stan_der_man

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Great family pic, Stan! Everyone looks great





KendraLee said:


> You and your family are beautiful Stan



Thanks for the kudos GEF and Kendra! 

Those are also fabulous pictures you posted Kendra!


----------



## GoldenDelicious

fa_man_stan said:


> Beautiful pictures all! I've been meaning to post some pictures on this thread, but I don't have any recent pictures of Mtmaiden and I...
> 
> Here are a couple of family pictures I posted previously on another thread from July:


Lovely family pictures x


----------



## babyjeep21




----------



## kayrae

all together now... awwwwww



babyjeep21 said:


>


----------



## SamanthaNY

Yeah! 

Awwwww!


----------



## mossystate

babyjeep21 said:


>



Wow...some people only give out Snicker's bars!!!!



Sweet picture...and...congrats!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Awwwww! Congrats Joe and Andi! It looks like your wedding was lovely - can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Congratulations, Andrea! You and your new hubby look beautiful (and happy). Best wishes to you!


----------



## bexy

babyjeep21 said:


>



YEY!! Congrats!! And what a beautiful pic!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I had to come back and look at Andi's wedding pic again, because it just makes me go *siiiiiigh* in such a happy way. *Siiiiiigh.*


----------



## Surlysomething

babyjeep21 said:


>


 
Congratulations! You look beautiful!


----------



## Santaclear

Congrats, Jeep and Joe!


----------



## chocolate desire

Hi Blu you and wolfie look great. I love that dress girl... Miss chatting with you both.





mybluice said:


> This is me and Lou...we met 3 years ago this August 10th. The pics are from Vegas bash 2006...


----------



## chocolate desire

Congrats Jeepy and Joe!! May you have many blessed and happy years together.


----------



## JMNYC

babyjeep21 said:


>



*Pic made me smile. Congratulations, Jeep 'n' Joe!*


----------



## succubus_dxb

QueenB said:


> practically a picture...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C83yACV1dH0



you are both adorable- lucky girl, he is CUTE!


----------



## KendraLee

babyjeep21 said:


>



CONGRATULATIONS TO A LOVELY COUPLE


----------



## bmann0413

babyjeep21 said:


>



CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## SoVerySoft

babyjeep21 said:


>



Such a sweet photo. Can't wait to see more. Best wishes to the two of you!!


----------



## Shosh

babyjeep21 said:


>



Mazeltov!


----------



## EtobicokeFA

babyjeep21 said:


>


Congratulations to the happy couple.


----------



## Blockierer

kayrae said:


> all together now... awwwwww



Wonderful pic 
and congratulations


----------



## Shala

Me & My Sweetpea.... 

View attachment shala&ronnie.jpg


----------



## Shala

Another..... 

View attachment shala&ronnie2.jpg


----------



## KendraLee

Shala said:


> Me & My Sweetpea....



So cute Shala and I love your Mia Farrow cropped haircut


----------



## Shala

KendraLee said:


> So cute Shala and I love your Mia Farrow cropped haircut



Thank you so much.....its sooooo easy!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I think I've noticed a few tears in this endearing, and enduring, thread - the kind I once shed before Mrs Ho Ho arrived to kiss them dry. Reminded me of the lyrics to an old song. My memory has a few of the lyrics a bit different from this version - I think it is the way that Armstrong used to sing it. I take the liberty of substitution.

I hope sincerely that any tears of loneliness will some day give way to tears of joy.

Lyrics to Sweethearts On Parade :
( Louis Armstrong cover )

Oh two by two
They go marching through
Oh sweethearts on parade

And how i cried
As they passed me by
Those sweethearts on parade

I'd love to join them but
Well they wont even look
Cause it takes more than one to join the army of love

(Armstrong version:
I'd love to join their fun, but they bar me
It takes more than one to join their army)

So how i pine
Just to fall in line
With those sweethearts on parade

Sweethearts on parade
Sweethearts on parade
Sweethearts on parade
Sweethearts on parade
Sweethearts on parade


----------



## Eclectic_Girl

Finally made time to fix the redeye on this.

My and my sweetie: 

View attachment Andy_me-1.jpg


----------



## Rosi

Cute pic!! Hope all is well!!


----------



## BBWTexan

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Finally made time to fix the redeye on this.
> 
> My and my sweetie:



Wow... Love, Love, Lovey Love. :wubu:

You're always gorgeous, but even more so when you're glowing!

Can't wait to see you and meet the handsome guy who was lucky enough to steal your heart.


----------



## mel

OK.. there just so many adorable couples on here.. so CUTE!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Shala said:


> Me & My Sweetpea....



You and your Sweetpea look too darn cute together 



Eclectic_Girl said:


> Finally made time to fix the redeye on this.
> 
> My and my sweetie:




Beautiful couple indeed :bow:


----------



## Rosi

john_in_indy said:


> If not, there should be.



Here's our picture. We met on Dim Chat 7 years ago and finally got married this September. 

View attachment Dcp_3675a.jpg


View attachment HappyCouple.jpg


----------



## kayrae

awww... i love this thread. what a happy ending.


----------



## velia

Rosi said:


> Here's our picture. We met on Dim Chat 7 years ago and finally got married this September.



Congrats, Rosi! You look so beautiful, and you guys look so happy.


----------



## Rosi

Thanks hun!! 




velia said:


> Congrats, Rosi! You look so beautiful, and you guys look so happy.


----------



## ignorantmonkey

largenlovely said:


> here's me and Bruce..as if y'all haven't seen a ton of these lol
> 
> the first one is Bruce's fav pic and the 2nd one is my favorite




My cheers to that guy!...Usually all good looking, model-type men like him follow the mainstream ways on "loving" the average slender women, so I found him to be a great man that should be applauded for his honestity and pride. All big girl lovers should stand proud like him and come out the closet. Congrats!
MB


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

ignorantmonkey said:


> My cheers to that guy!...Usually all good looking, model-type men like him follow the mainstream ways on "loving" the average slender women, so I found him to be a great man that should be applauded for his honestity and pride. All big girl lovers should stand proud like him and come out the closet. Congrats!
> MB



thank god for that. otherwise people would think we hideous types only date fat women cause we can't do none better.


----------



## mybluice

chocolate desire said:


> Hi Blu you and wolfie look great. I love that dress girl... Miss chatting with you both.



Thanks....miss chatting with you too!


----------



## JohnWylde

Shall I put up a pic of us Renee?

A trip to the beach in FL.

John





chocolate desire said:


> Congrats Jeepy and Joe!! May you have many blessed and happy years together.



View attachment On the Beach.JPG


----------



## troubadours

haven't posted here in a MINUTE







me & my main PIECE


----------



## Gingembre

Ahhh Troubs, you are the more adorable couple EVERRR! And I can't decide whose glasses I love more!


----------



## troubadours

Gingembre said:


> Ahhh Troubs, you are the more adorable couple EVERRR! And I can't decide whose glasses I love more!



thanks! and neither can weee


----------



## Tanuki

troubadours said:


> haven't posted here in a MINUTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me & my main PIECE



Awww! hehehe cute

I have glasses identical to both or yours!


----------



## troubadours

T-Bear said:


> Awww! hehehe cute
> 
> I have glasses identical to both or yours!



BOTH! you, sir, take the cake.

unrelated: i am thinking about these for my next pair, they are olive green.






i'm pretty sure i would completely rock them


----------



## Mishty

Marc and I a few months ago, I don't have a whole body shot.... 

View attachment Imffage1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Missblueyedeath said:


> Marc and I a few months ago, I don't have a whole body shot....




Oh wow- really nice picture. I love how you always work the lighting in your photos :bow:


----------



## Diego

Some of the photos are too cute, especially like troubadours


----------



## Hole

troubadours said:


> thanks! and neither can weee



Hot couple


----------



## chocolate desire

I look forward to more times like that hopefully soon babes. 
Thanks for posting that.



JohnWylde said:


> Shall I put up a pic of us Renee?
> 
> A trip to the beach in FL.
> 
> John


----------



## imfree

JohnWylde said:


> Shall I put up a pic of us Renee?
> 
> A trip to the beach in FL.
> 
> John





chocolate desire said:


> I look forward to more times like that hopefully soon babes.
> Thanks for posting that.



That was so sweet that I had to Rep both of you.:bow:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Troubs, your bf has beautiful eyes! Wow.


----------



## JohnWylde

Thanks a lot 'Imfree'

We havent chatted but I do seem to have spent a lot of time in TN from Nashville to Knoxville!

And from one Chartered Engineer qualified in electronics to another electro dude, best wishes for a great 2009.

John W




imfree said:


> That was so sweet that I had to Rep both of you.:bow:


----------



## troubadours

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Troubs, your bf has beautiful eyes! Wow.



sigh tell me about it, he is a ~*~dreamboat~*~ :smitten:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

so many great pics on here! it's so nice to see so many people happy! 
you are all adorable!


----------



## Tanuki

troubadours said:


> BOTH! you, sir, take the cake.
> 
> unrelated: i am thinking about these for my next pair, they are olive green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm pretty sure i would completely rock them



Oh you defiantly could!

I, myself am getting a similar pair but red!


----------



## Just_Jen

aww aint this thread adorable!!! You're all so sweet and look so happy!! 

i dont know whether i want to cry with the happy and hope for all of you and the rest of the world or cry in jealousy hehehe! i hope one day i can be happy like you all <3 stayy happy everyone  xx


----------



## troubadours

Just_Jen said:


> aww aint this thread adorable!!! You're all so sweet and look so happy!!
> 
> i dont know whether i want to cry with the happy and hope for all of you and the rest of the world or cry in jealousy hehehe! i hope one day i can be happy like you all <3 stayy happy everyone  xx



aww don't be jealous. relationships aren't everything, anyway. for now, i am sure there are plenty of other things to be happy about


----------



## kayrae

troubs, you and your boyfriend are too cute.


----------



## Tina

This is us in California on Christmas Eve at my sister's house.




And another one the next night, when we all went out to have Christmas dinner together.




In May we'll be celebrating our 2nd wedding anniversary and in September, or 5th year as a couple. 

Thank you, Conrad! :wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70

Tina said:


> This is us in California on Christmas Eve at my sister's house.
> 
> *pics snipped*
> In May we'll be celebrating our 2nd wedding anniversary and in September, or 5th year as a couple.
> 
> Thank you, Conrad! :wubu:



Great pics Tina!!! I will congratulate you now for May, because I will surely forget by then. I have enough trouble remembering my own anniversary .


----------



## Tooz

A year hath passed


----------



## Surlysomething

Tooz said:


> A year hath passed




Too cute, chickie!


----------



## intraultra

Tooz said:


> A year hath passed



How cuuute is your hair! Also, congratulations on one year


----------



## mergirl

Tooz said:


> A year hath passed


Congrats!!
Twas Me n Golden Delicious's One year Anniversary yesterday.. She surprised me with a weekend break to a log cabin for next month..so shall post more sickening couple pics then!!


----------



## Tooz

mergirl said:


> Congrats!!
> Twas Me n Golden Delicious's One year Anniversary yesterday.. She surprised me with a weekend break to a log cabin for next month..so shall post more sickening couple pics then!!



Ours was yesterday, too. We're going to dinner later this week for it. 

Congrats to you! Also, thanks everyone.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Me and Markey! 

View attachment DSC01191small.jpg


View attachment me n mark.jpg


View attachment DSC01219small.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. :wubu: So sweet, girlie! :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords

In that top pic, Missy, Markey looks like the hot guy from The Mentalist.


----------



## Tina

daddyoh70 said:


> Great pics Tina!!! I will congratulate you now for May, because I will surely forget by then. I have enough trouble remembering my own anniversary .


Thank you, on both counts!


----------



## Paul

Great pics Tina. BTW how is your French progressing?


Tina said:


> This is us in California on Christmas Eve at my sister's house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another one the next night, when we all went out to have Christmas dinner together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In May we'll be celebrating our 2nd wedding anniversary and in September, or 5th year as a couple.
> 
> Thank you, Conrad! :wubu:


----------



## intraultra

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Me and Markey!



Cute! He has great hair.
...I must really be focused on people's hair.


----------



## Haunted

Some New Pics from Our New Years Together


----------



## KaliCurves

This one is my fav


Haunted said:


> Some New Pics from Our New Years Together


----------



## troubadours

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Me and Markey!
> 
> View attachment 57541
> 
> 
> View attachment 57542
> 
> 
> View attachment 57543



what a fine looking couple  also, your eyeshadow is amaazing


----------



## Adrian

A picture of my wife and I taken about five years ago. -Adrian 

View attachment Jackie-Adrian_7.JPG


----------



## Tina

Adrian, you have such a look of pride on your face. You're a lovely couple.



Paul said:


> Great pics Tina. BTW how is your French progressing?



Thanks Paul, and others who commented publicly and privately. :kiss2:

It's slow. I understand it better than I speak it by far. I need to listen to the CDs I ripped to my hard drive, instead of music. Lately, I've been on more of a music kick. My husband's and my tastes in music can be quite different, so I tend not to burden him with it when he's around, unless I'm listening to something more mellow.  But, I'm making slow and steady progress!


----------



## Malarkey

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Me and Markey!
> 
> View attachment 57541
> 
> 
> View attachment 57542
> 
> 
> View attachment 57543



Aww, too cute! Im glad you two found each other. (am i sounding sappy or what?)


----------



## imfree

Adrian said:


> A picture of my wife and I taken about five years ago. -Adrian



Wow!, you two are a very handsome couple, may
you continue to live in great blessings.:bow:


----------



## AshleyEileen

Possibly the worst picture of me ever, but he's a cutie.

Neither of us knew the picture was being taken.


----------



## kayrae

I don't think that's a bad picture at all, Ashley. You both look so comfy :happy:


----------



## Adrian

Tina said:


> Adrian, you have such a look of pride on your face. You're a lovely couple.


Thank you, I am very proud of my wife and all she has done.



imfree said:


> Wow!, you two are a very handsome couple, may
> you continue to live in great blessings.


Thank you for the kind words.

Adrian


----------



## ChickletsBBW

all the couples pics are fantastic  Thank you all for posting them!

i'm so envious


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Great pictures, Adrian and AshleyEileen


----------



## olwen

This thread makes me happy. Seeing all the love and togetherness really makes me feel good. Thanks to all the couples who've posted pictures.  :bow:


----------



## imfree

olwen said:


> This thread makes me happy. Seeing all the love and togetherness really makes me feel good. Thanks to all the couples who've posted pictures.  :bow:



I add my hearty "amen" to those statements, love 
is beautiful and uplifting, thanks, Guys!


----------



## Wild Zero




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cute couple, Wild Zero


----------



## sugarmoore

largenlovely said:


> here's me and Bruce..as if y'all haven't seen a ton of these lol
> 
> the first one is Bruce's fav pic and the 2nd one is my favorite



awwww you guys are sooooo cute!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. :wubu: So sweet, girlie! :wubu:



hehe cheers love! 



Famouslastwords said:


> In that top pic, Missy, Markey looks like the hot guy from The Mentalist.



I have no idea what The Mentalist is?!?!



intraultra said:


> Cute! He has great hair.
> ...I must really be focused on people's hair.



He does have fab hair, but he hates it!!!!!! I love it though!



troubadours said:


> what a fine looking couple  also, your eyeshadow is amaazing



Cheers love! I havent bothered with it recently, but Im feeling creative again! Are you and your beau still good?



Malarkey said:


> Aww, too cute! Im glad you two found each other. (am i sounding sappy or what?)



Im glad we found each other too!


----------



## Famouslastwords

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I have no idea what The Mentalist is?!?!


http://www.cbs.com/primetime/the_mentalist/


----------



## D_A_Bunny

I think I have finally figured out how to resize photos so that they can be posted. Here is a picture of me and Larry in Spring of 2005. We renewed our wedding vows for our 10th wedding anniversary. The theme was Hawaiian luau. 

View attachment mixed pictures 232.jpg


----------



## tinkerbell

Here is a picture of my husband :smitten: :wubu: on our wedding day, this past summer. He's not an FA, and I'm kind of on the smaller end of what's considered a 'bbw' here 

Anyway, this is us.


----------



## xoxoshelby

Oh I love showing wedding pics...this is from October 

View attachment 13.jpg


----------



## intraultra

tinkerbell said:


> Here is a picture of my husband :smitten: :wubu: on our wedding day, this past summer. He's not an FA, and I'm kind of on the smaller end of what's considered a 'bbw' here
> 
> Anyway, this is us.



You look so effortlessly gorgeous and such pretty flowers, too!


----------



## Blockierer

Lovely pic  



xoxoshelby said:


> Oh I love showing wedding pics...this is from October


----------



## tinkerbell

intraultra said:


> You look so effortlessly gorgeous and such pretty flowers, too!



Oh thank you! We had a perfect day.


----------



## tinkerbell

xoxoshelby said:


> Oh I love showing wedding pics...this is from October




You two look great! I love wedding pictures too!


----------



## xoxoshelby

tinkerbell said:


> You two look great! I love wedding pictures too!



Thank you, you too. I wanted to do something on the beach, but as you can see that didn't happen lol.


----------



## tinkerbell

xoxoshelby said:


> Thank you, you too. I wanted to do something on the beach, but as you can see that didn't happen lol.



I was so worried that day, that it was going to be unbearably hot or rain, and I didn't have a back up!  You never know what Michigan weather is going to be like. The beach was originally his idea, and I'm so glad I went with it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

DumbAssBunny said:


> I think I have finally figured out how to resize photos so that they can be posted. Here is a picture of me and Larry in Spring of 2005. We renewed our wedding vows for our 10th wedding anniversary. The theme was Hawaiian luau.





tinkerbell said:


> Here is a picture of my husband :smitten: :wubu: on our wedding day, this past summer. He's not an FA, and I'm kind of on the smaller end of what's considered a 'bbw' here
> 
> Anyway, this is us.





xoxoshelby said:


> Oh I love showing wedding pics...this is from October




Thank you so much for sharing these pics, Ladies! Every one of you looks so gorgeous and happy :bow:


----------



## BBW Anna

Ohhh...so many cute couples!!
love is in the air....


----------



## troubadours

that's how we roll in our house.


----------



## kayrae

love the pictures, troubs. I especially enjoy the random dude on the bottom left corner


----------



## troubadours

kayrae said:


> love the pictures, troubs. I especially enjoy the random dude on the bottom left corner



hahaha yeah thats the best part


----------



## Famouslastwords

troubadours said:


> that's how we roll in our house.


wow he's hot, where'd you find him


----------



## troubadours

Famouslastwords said:


> wow he's hot, where'd you find him



fantasy feeder lolol and technically he found me


----------



## imfree

troubadours said:


> fantasy feeder lolol and technically he found me



A Mutual Gainer:smitten: found me in Fantasy Feeder, so 
now I finally know that I'm a Mutual Gainer. Things
could get interesting some day.


----------



## troubadours

imfree said:


> A Mutual Gainer:smitten: found me in Fantasy Feeder, so
> now I finally know that I'm a Mutual Gainer. Things
> could get interesting some day.



congrats & lots of luck


----------



## wrench13

Heres a pic of Me, Pearl and Candy Kane, when Candy did a show here in NYC a while ago. Pearl and I met at a Large Encounters BBW dance and the rest as they say is history. While not strictly a couples pic, you have to admit it's a pic of a lovely pair!


----------



## knottyknicky

I haven't posted in here in a while...











sigh.


----------



## Carrie

knottyknicky said:


> I haven't posted in here in a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh.


That is a truly fantastic picture, just pure bliss. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## tinkerbell

knottyknicky said:


> I haven't posted in here in a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh.




thats such a sweet picture.


----------



## KendraLee

knottyknicky said:


> I haven't posted in here in a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh.



AWWWW.......I love this pic


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

knottyknicky said:


> I haven't posted in here in a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh.


This is such a beautiful picture!


----------



## Hole

knottyknicky said:


> I haven't posted in here in a while...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh.



That is so sweet.


----------



## Anna

Oh I have to check out this board more often, 

Here are a couple of Tony and myself. First one is when I was being a kitten for the night at one of the big girl dances here in London. The second one was taken this past Christmas...


Aww I really love this thread.. 


Anna 

View attachment T&A.jpg


View attachment T&A2.jpg


----------



## imfree

Anna said:


> Oh I have to check out this board more often,
> 
> Here are a couple of Tony and myself. First one is when I was being a kitten for the night at one of the big girl dances here in London. The second one was taken this past Christmas...
> 
> 
> Aww I really love this thread..
> 
> 
> Anna



Kudo's to a radiant couple, you two look great!
May you continue to walk in great blessings.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Anna said:


> Oh I have to check out this board more often,
> 
> Here are a couple of Tony and myself. First one is when I was being a kitten for the night at one of the big girl dances here in London. The second one was taken this past Christmas...
> 
> 
> Aww I really love this thread..
> 
> 
> Anna




Hawt corset dress and a beautiful couple  :bow:


----------



## troubadours

what happened to this threaD?????

View attachment 62741


i loooooves him.


----------



## GutsGirl

Awww. BBW/FA couples are the cutest. :wubu:


----------



## katherine22

missy_blue_eyez said:


> This is such a beautiful picture!



My God what a wonderful picture - your man looks so contented!!!!


----------



## katherine22

This is just too much beauty and happiness- I think I am going to faint.


----------



## katherine22

Anna said:


> Oh I have to check out this board more often,
> 
> Here are a couple of Tony and myself. First one is when I was being a kitten for the night at one of the big girl dances here in London. The second one was taken this past Christmas...
> 
> 
> Aww I really love this thread..
> 
> 
> Anna



You look so happy and you are so beautiful, Anna.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

You all are so feckin' adorable! 

It is just so nice to see happy people! One day I shall contribute to this thread LOL.


----------



## Haunted

i forgot all about this thread 

View attachment MistynMe1.jpg


View attachment MistynMe.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Anna said:


> Oh I have to check out this board more often,
> 
> Here are a couple of Tony and myself. First one is when I was being a kitten for the night at one of the big girl dances here in London. The second one was taken this past Christmas...
> 
> 
> Aww I really love this thread..
> 
> 
> Anna



What a great photo's of the two of you


----------



## BarbBBW

Me and my Hubby!! 

View attachment DSC01399.JPG


----------



## katherine22

BarbBBW said:


> Me and my Hubby!!



Barb- you lucky hot so and so!!!!!!


----------



## BarbBBW

katherine22 said:


> Barb- you lucky hot so and so!!!!!!



awww Thanks Katherine!!!


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> Me and my Hubby!!



*BarbBBW: That is a nice picture of you & your lucky hubby. Look at that nice smile- like a Cheshire Cat- *


----------



## Wild Zero

Live from the worst bar in the world:


----------



## Fascinita

Is there a chiropractor in the house?! 

Actually, great photo of you two. 



Wild Zero said:


> Live from the worst bar in the world:


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> *BarbBBW: That is a nice picture of you & your lucky hubby. Look at that nice smile- like a Cheshire Cat- *



eehheeh Thanks Tony, yeah he is utterly in love with me,.. I havent a clue why!??!?! poor thing!:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BarbBBW said:


> Me and my Hubby!!



Wonderful photo, Barb! I love it. Beautiful couple  :bow:


----------



## BarbBBW

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wonderful photo, Barb! I love it. Beautiful couple  :bow:



ty Caroline!!


----------



## Tooz

HELLO.


----------



## Carrie

Tooz said:


> HELLO.


Aaaahahahahahahahaahaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Oh, you dorks. Love it.


----------



## BarbBBW

Tooz said:


> HELLO.



LMAO wow now thats a couple pic alright!!! so how cute!


----------



## KevMoney

Tooz said:


> HELLO.



Being a dork is awesome.


----------



## BarbBBW

loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:kiss2: 

View attachment DSC01400.JPG


----------



## BBWTexan

Tooz said:


> HELLO.



First place.


----------



## KendraLee

Tooz said:


> HELLO.



You two make me laugh. Too funny!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Tooz said:


> HELLO.



Pretty funny stuff you got there.


----------



## collared Princess

One of my fav pics from NJ bash a few years ago.. 

View attachment nj bash.jpg


----------



## LoveBHMS

Tooz said:


> HELLO.



Awesome. You two look so goofy and cute.


----------



## Blockierer

We had our first date 6 years ago and finally got married last week. Here are some pictures from our marriage.


----------



## BarbBBW

Blockierer said:


> We had our first date 6 years ago and finally got married last week. Here are some pictures from our marriage.



CONGRATULATIONS!!! you 2 look so very happy!! She is gorgeous and you sooo handsome!! I am so happy for you!! Muahhhh:kiss2:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Blockierer said:


> We had our first date 6 years ago and finally got married last week. Here are some pictures from our marriage.



Beautiful photos and congratulations on your marriage!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blockierer said:


> We had our first date 6 years ago and finally got married last week. Here are some pictures from our marriage.




Beautiful couple! I am so very happy for you. I wish you both a lifetime of happiness and love together


----------



## mossystate

Congrats, Blockiererererer. I can see the happiness all over your face.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Blockierer said:


> We had our first date 6 years ago and finally got married last week. Here are some pictures from our marriage.




Awww I want a guy to look at me like that one day.


----------



## Santaclear

Blockierer said:


> We had our first date 6 years ago and finally got married last week. Here are some pictures from our marriage.



Very sweet! Congratulations to you and your wife, Blockeirer!


----------



## Fascinita

Blockierer said:


> We had our first date 6 years ago and finally got married last week. Here are some pictures from our marriage.



Those pictures warm my heart. Best wishes for many years of happiness together with your wife.


----------



## DeniseW

I'm still not sure how to ad a picture in a thread but I wanted to show what Goofy did with one of our wedding pics when she made it black and white, came out so good. It's now my avatar, look to the left... 

Looks like I figured it out but this pic is too big to be in a thread...


----------



## DeniseW

us at a New Year's Eve party 

View attachment 004_4MA15128194-0005.jpg


----------



## DeniseW

us doing what we like to do best, karaoke!!! Butch can sing his ass off!! 

View attachment YGP2AD.jpg


----------



## KendraLee

DeniseW said:


> us doing what we like to do best, karaoke!!! Butch can sing his ass off!!



Too Cute, I love that you guys sing karaoke together!


----------



## KendraLee

Blockierer said:


> We had our first date 6 years ago and finally got married last week. Here are some pictures from our marriage.



Congratulations!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Blockierer said:


> We had our first date 6 years ago and finally got married last week. Here are some pictures from our marriage.



Congratulations! What a beautiful couple!


----------



## Tooz

In Buffalo last week.


----------



## mszwebs

Tooz said:


> In Buffalo last week.



To quote Facebook...

Mszwebs Likes this.


----------



## KendraLee

Tooz said:


> In Buffalo last week.



You guys are too cute together......but I have one question.....Where did Kevins curls go?


----------



## LoveBHMS

Tooz said:


> In Buffalo last week.



Great picture! You two look so happy together. Very sweet.


----------



## babyjeep21

Hmm... I guess I haven't posted in awhile. Joe made me give him a piggy back ride! 

View attachment Photo 121.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Wonderful, lovely photos, Tooz and Jeep!


----------



## BBWModel

What a great picture!! You two look so in love!!

:wubu:



babyjeep21 said:


> Hmm... I guess I haven't posted in awhile. Joe made me give him a piggy back ride!


----------



## babyjeep21

Okay, so I'm kind of excited since I actually have had a couple of pictures of us lately. Usually Joe is impossible to get in front of the camera because he is always behind it. This is the first full length picture I've had of us since we got married last fall...and it's funny. 

View attachment handinshirt.jpg


----------



## Haunted

babyjeep21 said:


> Okay, so I'm kind of excited since I actually have had a couple of pictures of us lately. Usually Joe is impossible to get in front of the camera because he is always behind it. This is the first full length picture I've had of us since we got married last fall...and it's funny.



I so Love this Pic Misty and i both Laughed Out Loud you Guys ROCK!!!


----------



## KendraLee

Its been awhile since I posted any pics so here's a few. We were on a ferris wheel in the middle one and that was the view. 

View attachment Kendra's camara 154.jpg


View attachment Kendra's camara k (2).jpg


View attachment Kendra's camara 054.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Awwww everyones pics are excellent! What on earth happened to Kevins hair  no curls? 

Anyway it inspired me to post a recent one......

Me and the Markey:wubu:

View attachment us.jpg


P.S Kendra....did Keith ever get that scary ass car sorted! Oh my days when I got a lift with him in that thing I was terrified!


----------



## msbard90

This is a semi-recent pic of me and my FA boyfriend, Nate


----------



## KendraLee

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Awwww everyones pics are excellent! What on earth happened to Kevins hair  no curls?
> 
> Anyway it inspired me to post a recent one......
> 
> Me and the Markey:wubu:
> 
> View attachment 66526
> 
> 
> P.S Kendra....did Keith ever get that scary ass car sorted! Oh my days when I got a lift with him in that thing I was terrified!



Thats funny, Keith told me about that. I believe it is the same car and its probably in worse shape now. But I dont care as long as it gets him to me.

ps. Your Markey has nice waves......I wonder why Kevin cut his too.


----------



## LoveBHMS

KendraLee said:


> Its been awhile since I posted any pics so here's a few. We were on a ferris wheel in the middle one and that was the view.



Kendra you hair looks amazing! Super shiney and healthy and I love the color.

Also you two look adorable.


----------



## Santaclear

With Fascinita at Twin Peaks, SF in March. :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Santaclear said:


> With Fascinita at Twin Peaks, SF in March. :wubu:


Awwwww. I'm glad you guys are "out" now... this makes me really happy. :wubu:


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Santaclear said:


> With Fascinita at Twin Peaks, SF in March. :wubu:



One of my favorite couples. You both look adorable. :wubu:


----------



## olwen

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awwwww. I'm glad you guys are "out" now... this makes me really happy. :wubu:



Same here. And they are a cute looking couple.


----------



## BarbBBW

love this thread ,... you all are so damn cute


----------



## msbard90

BarbBBW said:


> love this thread ,... you all are so damn cute



where is yours?


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Thought I would join up with some awesome looking couples in this thread and post a few me and Benji.




The night he arrived. He was tired, I was excited!




Us at the rhododendron garden.


----------



## Ben from England

MsSasha said:


> Thought I would join up with some awesome looking couples in this thread and post a few me and Benji.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The night he arrived. He was tired, I was excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us at the rhododendron garden.



Damn you for that first one...


----------



## shinyapple

Ben from England said:


> Damn you for that first one...



The first one is the hottest one! LOL 

You are a lucky girl, Sasha...and congrats to you both.


----------



## mel

MsSasha said:


> Thought I would join up with some awesome looking couples in this thread and post a few me and Benji.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The night he arrived. He was tired, I was excited!



that picture is just ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## mel

Santaclear said:


> With Fascinita at Twin Peaks, SF in March. :wubu:



awwww so cute!!! you gus look awesome together


----------



## mel

BarbBBW said:


> Me and my Hubby!!



beautiful couple!!!



Wild Zero said:


> Live from the worst bar in the world:




cute!!


Tooz said:


> HELLO.
> 
> adorable!!


sooooo funny and cute!!



collared Princess said:


> One of my fav pics from NJ bash a few years ago..



such a great pic!



Blockierer said:


> We had our first date 6 years ago and finally got married last week. Here are some pictures from our marriage.



congrats ..what a great looking couple!



DeniseW said:


> us at a New Year's Eve party



awesome!!!



Tooz said:


> In Buffalo last week.
> 
> too cute!!



adorable!!!!!!



babyjeep21 said:


> Hmm... I guess I haven't posted in awhile. Joe made me give him a piggy back ride!



cute!!



babyjeep21 said:


> Okay, so I'm kind of excited since I actually have had a couple of pictures of us lately. Usually Joe is impossible to get in front of the camera because he is always behind it. This is the first full length picture I've had of us since we got married last fall...and it's funny.



too funny! cute couple 



KendraLee said:


> Its been awhile since I posted any pics so here's a few. We were on a ferris wheel in the middle one and that was the view.



fun pictures!! cute couple!



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Awwww everyones pics are excellent!




awww cute!!


msbard90 said:


> This is a semi-recent pic of me and my FA boyfriend, Nate




that's a geat picture!


----------



## fatgirlflyin

a night out! 

View attachment ella2.jpg


----------



## mel

Ella Bella said:


> a night out!



so cute!! You are just too pretty


----------



## Darling Nickie




----------



## msbard90

Darling Nickie said:


>



aww you're sooooo cute


----------



## Krissy12

Someone run out and get me a boy so I can post cute pics! Everyone looks so much in love and totally adorable!


----------



## Darling Nickie

msbard90 said:


> aww you're sooooo cute



No you're cute!


But thank you very much


----------



## Gingembre

Ahhh this thread warms my heart! Everyone's pics are lush. There are a lot of very photogenic people on these boards


----------



## Santaclear

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awwwww. I'm glad you guys are "out" now... this makes me really happy. :wubu:





D_A_Bunny said:


> One of my favorite couples. You both look adorable. :wubu:





olwen said:


> Same here. And they are a cute looking couple.





mel said:


> awwww so cute!!! you gus look awesome together



Thanks! :happy: _*cute party*_


----------



## JohnWylde

A memory of a sunny day in GA, just enjoyed some great steaks at Austins!

John 

View attachment Last day in sunny GA.JPG


----------



## SocialbFly

Ella Bella said:


> a night out!



smoking hot Ella, wooohoooooo


----------



## SocialbFly

JohnWylde said:


> A memory of a sunny day in GA, just enjoyed some great steaks at Austins!
> 
> John



aww you look great, i love your hair Choco


----------



## SocialbFly

aww, i thought i had subscribed to this, i didnt, so i took care of that now, you all look sooo great, thanks for sharing pics


----------



## babyjeep21

This is still definitely my favorite thread.


----------



## tonynyc

*With my sweetie, Debra, enjoying the NJ Bash from last April. I'll have to post some more pics later... *


----------



## BarbBBW

tonynyc said:


> _With my sweetie, Debra, enjoying the NJ Bash from last April. I'll have to post some more pics later... _[/B]



I just LOVE this pic!! Tony, you look so happy and proud to be sitting with that beautiful woman!! Debra you look amazing!! I can just feel the happiness from this pic!! Love it


----------



## KendraLee

tonynyc said:


> *With my sweetie, Debra, enjoying the NJ Bash from last April. I'll have to post some more pics later... *



such a beautiful couple!


----------



## tonynyc

BarbBBW said:


> I just LOVE this pic!! Tony, you look so happy and proud to be sitting with that beautiful woman!! Debra you look amazing!! I can just feel the happiness from this pic!! Love it



*
Barb: Thanks - I think I have that smile and glow for sure thaks to the lovely Debra. I really enoyed that BASH and look forward to the next one

*



KendraLee said:


> such a beautiful couple!



*
Kendra: Thank You, We were just one of many for that wonderful Bash,,, I am just counting down the days till the next event. 
*


----------



## blueeyedevie

View attachment l_811e6cbb29f9442e9380a7f952635e1e.jpg
Harris and I having BREAKFAST At Ihop in the Marathon Keys,Fl on our mini-Vacation during our trip Bringing me up to New York.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

I have never ever seen this thread. HOW did I miss it?!?!?!






This is from the first time we met in Feb 2006. See, it wasn't all love then, see that lust in Mike's eyes? lol





October 2006  It was definitely real love by then





August 2006 at Cardiff State beach in So Cal, when we got engaged





Dec 2006 when I moved over to the UK. We were staying with Mikes parents.





March/April 2007 at Stonehenge 





May 2008 at BGP





This was in August 2008. I had lost some weight (found it again later though!)

Guess the romance is gone, lol. We don't have any pics from 2009, lol. oops.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Awwwwww. You guys are so sweet together. :wubu: Makes me so happy to see your pics.  And I love how in practically every pic Mike's hand is on your belly. LOL. That's the sign of a real FA.


----------



## mossystate

Santaclear said:


> With Fascinita at Twin Peaks, SF in March. :wubu:




Two of my favorite lil freaks.

:kiss2:


where's da photo?...grrrrrrr...oh well, you know which one I was talking about...


----------



## SocialbFly

tonynyc said:


> *With my sweetie, Debra, enjoying the NJ Bash from last April. I'll have to post some more pics later... *



I love that pic, you two are quite beautiful together, hugs to you both


----------



## SocialbFly

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I have never ever seen this thread. HOW did I miss it?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was in August 2008. I had lost some weight (found it again later though!)
> 
> Guess the romance is gone, lol. We don't have any pics from 2009, lol. oops.



I dont know about you, but i still see "it" 
:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

love these pics all!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

SocialbFly said:


> I dont know about you, but i still see "it"
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



Oh we still have "it" lol, but the new romantic notion that every moment must be captured in a picture is gone, lol. We are still madly in love:wubu:


----------



## Shosh

Santaclear said:


> With Fascinita at Twin Peaks, SF in March. :wubu:



Gorgeous couple.


----------



## chocolate desire

I just seen this post and picture John posted... Thank you Social. Although I was very tipsey from the wine we had with dinner and I was quiet sad because I knew John was about to leave for the airport.



SocialbFly said:


> aww you look great, i love your hair Choco


----------



## JohnWylde

Thank You Dianna for your compliments.



SocialbFly said:


> aww you look great, i love your hair Choco



P.S. She wasn't tipsy at all!


----------



## RayanamiNGE

This should have been called the singles awareness board... lol j/k all of the couples are so cute!!


----------



## QueenB

View attachment 062.JPG


View attachment 069.JPG


View attachment 070.JPG


View attachment 030.JPG


sort of old/goofy. found them just now.


----------



## KendraLee

QueenB said:


> View attachment 67164
> 
> 
> View attachment 67165
> 
> 
> View attachment 67166
> 
> 
> View attachment 67167
> 
> 
> sort of old/goofy. found them just now.



Cute, cute, cute and cute!


----------



## traveldude1961

great looking couples here


----------



## Teresa

Krissy12 said:


> Someone run out and get me a boy so I can post cute pics! Everyone looks so much in love and totally adorable!



DITTO!! And I love the glasses so many of these gorgeous BBW's are wearing. Makes me want to go out and buy a pair.


----------



## furious styles

QueenB said:


> sort of old/goofy. found them just now.



i am a charmer. one thing i don't miss is that beard.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

furious styles said:


> i am a charmer. one thing i don't miss is that beard.


Not that my opinion counts for anything, but *I* miss that beard. LOL


----------



## exile in thighville




----------



## D_A_Bunny

exile in thighville said:


>



This is BY FAR your BEST. POST. EVER.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

D_A_Bunny said:


> This is BY FAR your BEST. POST. EVER.


I totally agree- great, loving photo Dan 



BigBellySSBBW said:


> I have never ever seen this thread. HOW did I miss it?!?!?!



Donnie, I loved seeing this "picture diary" of you and Mike- you look like a very happy couple  


babyjeep21 said:


> This is still definitely my favorite thread.



It's one of my faves, too!



tonynyc said:


> *With my sweetie, Debra, enjoying the NJ Bash from last April. I'll have to post some more pics later... *



I loved seeing this pic of you out with your Sweetheart. Her smile is as beautiful as yours :bow:



Santaclear said:


> With Fascinita at Twin Peaks, SF in March. :wubu:



Oh Wow....Oh.........WOW! Thanks for sharing this....it made me smile to see you two together  



Ella Bella said:


> a night out!



You make a great looking couple- hope you had a wonderful night out 



JohnWylde said:


> A memory of a sunny day in GA, just enjoyed some great steaks at Austins!
> 
> John



Great to see pictures of you two together- as always!


----------



## Amatrix

Again... lol. At a Celtic festival in my town.
We didn't stay long... the food wasn't that great.
We went to a home town fave place later... I had fried okra, pickles and lotsa other stuff. The drinks are awesome, ended up drunk and then we went for a nap.





We are moving in together in August:wubu:. He is such a sweetheart.


----------



## shinyapple

Amatrix said:


> We are moving in together in August:wubu:. He is such a sweetheart.



You two are so adorable together. Congratulations!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Amatrix said:


> Again... lol. At a Celtic festival in my town.
> We didn't stay long... the food wasn't that great.
> We went to a home town fave place later... I had fried okra, pickles and lotsa other stuff. The drinks are awesome, ended up drunk and then we went for a nap.
> 
> We are moving in together in August:wubu:. He is such a sweetheart.



You two are one of my fave couples here- congratulations on the move


----------



## exile in thighville

with some bbws






softest place on earth






we win


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Don't show me pictures of fat, yellow/white cats........I steal them. You have been warned


----------



## SocialbFly

exile in thighville said:


> with some bbws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> softest place on earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we win



that cat actually smiles, i love those pics


----------



## bdog

Well, not sure if we're a couple... but we love one another, at the very least.


----------



## midnightrogue

at a friends wedding last weekend. 

View attachment 6576_1155153649867_1558478125_367955_2119953_n.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

midnightrogue said:


> at a friends wedding last weekend.




You guys look amazing! Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## succubus_dxb

bdog said:


> Well, not sure if we're a couple... but we love one another, at the very least.



What ever the story is, you look very cute together! Plus, you look like Asher Roth =swoooooon. :wubu:


----------



## Sugar

Mike and I met in chat. :wubu:


----------



## amber83

It's been a long time since I posted - here is my husband and I on our wedding day. I was a bit puffy - 2 months pregnant with morning sickness!


----------



## italianmike21

Lucky said:


> Mike and I met in chat. :wubu:



who is that cute couple?


----------



## blueeyedevie

OMG, these kitties are pure cuteness... Great pictures and I thought my kitty's back in Louisiana were big.. We have one that weights 19 lbs which is more than my cockerspaniel. He seems to be pure muscle thought and not much fat. The fat cat we have is 15 lbs and all fat. He dose nothing but sleep. How much does your kitties weigh?



exile in thighville said:


> with some bbws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> softest place on earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we win


----------



## Tad

amber83 said:


> It's been a long time since I posted - here is my husband and I on our wedding day. I was a bit puffy - 2 months pregnant with morning sickness!



Congrats....and congrats! 

(also, I hope you'll make it back in here occasionally, you always had an interesting perspective  )


----------



## DeniseW

us at the NAAFA convention 

View attachment NaafaConvention 011.jpg


----------



## Fascinita

DeniseW said:


> us at the NAAFA convention



You look great together, Denise.


----------



## KendraLee

DeniseW said:


> us at the NAAFA convention



you both look great in that pic, happy too.


----------



## exile in thighville

blueeyedevie said:


> OMG, these kitties are pure cuteness... Great pictures and I thought my kitty's back in Louisiana were big.. We have one that weights 19 lbs which is more than my cockerspaniel. He seems to be pure muscle thought and not much fat. The fat cat we have is 15 lbs and all fat. He dose nothing but sleep. How much does your kitties weigh?



they're plump princess' cats not ours but i'd wager six hundred pounds apiece


----------



## SocialbFly

exile in thighville said:


> they're plump princess' cats not ours but i'd wager six hundred pounds apiece



tell her the fat smiling kitty wants a new home with me (hahahaha, i love the smile on her cat!!!)


----------



## exile in thighville

girlfriend used the word "titty" as an adjective this weekend

and she got to do something most of you only dream about


----------



## kayrae

elaborate please


----------



## SocialbFly

or at least draw pictures


----------



## exile in thighville

this was supposed to show up.


----------



## Rowan

Here is a pic of mike and I laying on the bed before going out the weekend before my surgery (6/27/09). We meant to get more pics of us when he just came up this last week, but we got distracted doing lots of other stuff...more will follow though  

View attachment mikeandionbed.jpg


----------



## Duchess of York

Ok.. I wanna play...:wubu: 

View attachment 5.jpg


----------



## Fascinita

Santaclear said:


> With Fascinita at Twin Peaks, SF in March. :wubu:



You are so getting repped for this. :smitten:


----------



## Red

View attachment 67825


View attachment 67826


View attachment 67827


View attachment 67828


View attachment 67829


Me and Maicito being goofy together.


----------



## ashmamma84

Red said:


> View attachment 67825
> 
> 
> View attachment 67826
> 
> 
> View attachment 67827
> 
> 
> View attachment 67828
> 
> 
> View attachment 67829
> 
> 
> Me and Maicito being goofy together.



too cccccuuuuuutttteee!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rowan said:


> Here is a pic of mike and I laying on the bed before going out the weekend before my surgery (6/27/09). We meant to get more pics of us when he just came up this last week, but we got distracted doing lots of other stuff...more will follow though



Nice looking couple! 



Duchess of York said:


> Ok.. I wanna play...:wubu:



You both have such beautiful smiles 



Red said:


> View attachment 67825
> 
> 
> View attachment 67826
> 
> 
> View attachment 67827
> 
> 
> View attachment 67828
> 
> 
> View attachment 67829
> 
> 
> Me and Maicito being goofy together.



Your man is hot, lucky thang! :bow:


----------



## Rowan

Thank you darlin


----------



## Santaclear

Lovely photos, everyone!


----------



## Santaclear

Susannah said:


> Gorgeous couple.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh Wow....Oh.........WOW! Thanks for sharing this....it made me smile to see you two together





mossystate said:


> Two of my favorite lil freaks.
> :kiss2:



Thanks!


----------



## BarbBBW

this really is a beautiful thread!!
anyone I am hitting on ,... in DIMS disregard the pic of me and my hubbys please LMAO


----------



## Spanky

BarbBBW said:


> Me and my Hubby!!



Finally we get to see Mr. BarbBBW. 

Lookin' gooooood!


----------



## BarbBBW

Spanky said:


> Finally we get to see Mr. BarbBBW.
> 
> Lookin' gooooood!



hey you are on the list of people to ignore that pic!!!


----------



## maicito

Red said:


> View attachment 67825
> 
> 
> View attachment 67826
> 
> 
> View attachment 67827
> 
> 
> View attachment 67828
> 
> 
> View attachment 67829
> 
> 
> Me and Maicito being goofy together.



What can I say?


----------



## Fonzy

Thought I would chip in with some photos from my recent trip to Seattle to see my muffin  

View attachment DSCF0812.JPG


View attachment DSCF0836.JPG


View attachment DSCF1327.JPG


View attachment DSCF1706.JPG


View attachment DSCF1738.JPG


----------



## Fonzy

and some more  

View attachment DSCF2255.JPG


View attachment DSCF2261.JPG


View attachment DSCF2313.JPG


View attachment DSCF2358.JPG


View attachment DSCF2376.JPG


----------



## Fascinita

So many adorable couples. Keep the love flowin'. :happy:


----------



## Blockierer

Fonzy said:


> Thought I would chip in with some photos from my recent trip to Seattle to see my muffin



lovely couple  thanks for sharing


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Too cute, Fonzy!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Beautiful couple you two make, Fonzy!


----------



## joh

The two of us bored one day ^_^


----------



## thatgirl08

joh said:


> The two of us bored one day ^_^



oh my god, who is this incredibly good looking woman?



just kidding I look absolutely hideous in most of these pictures.


----------



## Blackjack

thatgirl08 said:


> just kidding I look absolutely hideous in most of these pictures.



pfffff yeah right


----------



## thatgirl08

Blackjack said:


> pfffff yeah right



haha, thank youuu:]


----------



## joh

thatgirl08 said:


> oh my god, who is this incredibly good looking woman?


I don't know... I was hoping you could tell me! <3


----------



## Famouslastwords

Fonzy, I'm so jealous. But you're both very lucky for finding each other.

He's not an FA, but I'm a BBW and we're a couple so I'm posting it here anyway. Here's me and my boyfriend, the ever-so-patient and enduring.


----------



## intraultra

This thread makes me really happy and sad at the same time. I can't stop looking at all the cute couples.



Fonzy said:


> Thought I would chip in with some photos from my recent trip to Seattle to see my muffin


The third photo is awesome. You guys are adorable together.


----------



## disaster117

Red said:


> Me and Maicito being goofy together.



Aw you guys are so cute together!


----------



## Drewbie

From over the 4th of July. 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat

Photos from this summer... at a baseball game, in the park, and at the beach. The last one is my favorite.


----------



## tonynyc

sweet&fat said:


> Photos from this summer... at a baseball game, in the park, and at the beach. The last one is my favorite.



Great Pics Sweet&Fat (you two make a lovely couple) - Smiling at the Ball Game? I can only conclude that it was a Yankee Game - poor Mets fans nothing to smile about when you attend Citi Fields these days? Knick tickets anyone?


----------



## sweet&fat

tonynyc said:


> Great Pics Sweet&Fat (you two make a lovely couple) - Smiling at the Ball Game? I can only conclude that it was a Yankee Game - poor Mets fans nothing to smile about when you attend Citi Fields these days? Knick tickets anyone?



Haha! The only real baseball played in NYC takes place in Brooklyn!


----------



## tonynyc

sweet&fat said:


> Haha! The only real baseball played in NYC takes place in Brooklyn!



*Yes I totally forgot about the other Stadiums *:doh:







*So very very true- the way baseball was meant to be... * :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Drewbie said:


> From over the 4th of July.



You two look good together!


----------



## bdog

LOVE THIS THREAD!!  I look at if often. Thanks for posting Joh, Fonzy, Sweet&Fat, Drewbie, Famouslastwords, Red, and everyone else before!


----------



## KendraLee

At the Japanese gardens in Portland Oregon 

View attachment 100_0360r.JPG


View attachment 100_0383r.JPG


----------



## pinuptami

From this past Monday 

Note the horrified child in the background of the first photo. Hubs and I enjoy scarring youngins for life. 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat

KendraLee said:


> At the Japanese gardens in Portland Oregon





pinuptami said:


> From this past Monday
> 
> Note the horrified child in the background of the first photo. Hubs and I enjoy scarring youngins for life.



Very cute, guys!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

pinuptami said:


> From this past Monday
> 
> Note the horrified child in the background of the first photo. Hubs and I enjoy scarring youngins for life.




I really love seeing you two wearing similar glasses- you make a very sweet and happy looking couple


----------



## BarbBBW

love these pics !! great!!


----------



## Blockierer

KendraLee said:


> At the Japanese gardens in Portland Oregon


What a nice couple  nice pics  thanks for sharing


----------



## Blockierer

pinuptami said:


> From this past Monday
> 
> Note the horrified child in the background of the first photo. Hubs and I enjoy scarring youngins for life.



lovely pics  great couple


----------



## thatgirl08

Us at the batting cages today. We got to spend most of yesterday and all of today together and we're spending a few hours together tomorrow. Great weekend:]






I totally actually hit some of the balls!


----------



## Mini

This thread has made my shriveled black heart grow three sizes.


----------



## Famouslastwords

thatgirl08 said:


> Us at the batting cages today. We got to spend most of yesterday and all of today together and we're spending a few hours together tomorrow. Great weekend:]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally actually hit some of the balls!



Awww you two are adorable!


----------



## Blackjack

thatgirl08 said:


> I totally actually hit some of the balls!



Accidentally hitting your fella in the nuts *DOES NOT COUNT*.


----------



## thatgirl08

Famouslastwords said:


> Awww you two are adorable!



Thank you! :]



Blackjack said:


> Accidentally hitting your fella in the nuts *DOES NOT COUNT*.



Haha, darrrrrn.


----------



## joh

Famouslastwords said:


> Awww you two are adorable!


Thanks 



Blackjack said:


> Accidentally hitting your fella in the nuts *DOES NOT COUNT*.


They're still intact, don't worry. haha


----------



## disaster117

I was trying to look like I was making a weird face but it actually just looks like I normally have a weird face... oh well! 

View attachment 68448


----------



## thatgirl08

disaster117 said:


> I was trying to look like I was making a weird face but it actually just looks like I normally have a weird face... oh well!



awwww lil lyssaaaa and joshyboo. how cute.


----------



## disaster117

thatgirl08 said:


> Us at the batting cages today. We got to spend most of yesterday and all of today together and we're spending a few hours together tomorrow. Great weekend:]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally actually hit some of the balls!




awww lill rachy s. baby and jeddidiahboo, you guys are cuter!


----------



## Surlysomething

disaster117 said:


> I was trying to look like I was making a weird face but it actually just looks like I normally have a weird face... oh well!
> 
> View attachment 68448



you're pretty cute when you look bitchy


----------



## Sugar

thatgirl08 said:


> Us at the batting cages today. We got to spend most of yesterday and all of today together and we're spending a few hours together tomorrow. Great weekend:]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally actually hit some of the balls!



Sweet fancy Moses y'all are cute!


----------



## thatgirl08

Thank you Lucky:]


----------



## succubus_dxb

finally I can contribute   

Myself and my lovely boyfriend Mike, taken while he was trying to concentrate on driving and I was being a pain in the ass. (we were at the traffic lights, not mid highway)

:wubu: 

View attachment bobandmike.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

succubus_dxb said:


> finally I can contribute
> 
> Myself and my lovely boyfriend Mike, taken while he was trying to concentrate on driving and I was being a pain in the ass. (we were at the traffic lights, not mid highway)
> 
> :wubu:



Aw so cute!


----------



## BBWModel

Adorable!!



succubus_dxb said:


> finally I can contribute
> 
> Myself and my lovely boyfriend Mike, taken while he was trying to concentrate on driving and I was being a pain in the ass. (we were at the traffic lights, not mid highway)
> 
> :wubu:


----------



## David Bowie

Havnt been on here in a bit. Hope all the people I know are doing well........

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## msbard90

David Bowie said:


> Havnt been on here in a bit. Hope all the people I know are doing well........
> 
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



cute cute


----------



## disaster117

Surlysomething said:


> you're pretty cute when you look bitchy



Haha thanks, I'm glad someone thinks so!


----------



## furious styles

David Bowie said:


> Havnt been on here in a bit. Hope all the people I know are doing well........
> 
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



lol you guys are adorable


----------



## joh

A few new ones of us ^_^


----------



## JoeR

Here are a couple of my girlfriend Brittany and I:


----------



## SocialbFly

JoeR said:


> Here are a couple of my girlfriend Brittany and I:



WOW!!! great pics


----------



## bexy

Myself and the 2 loves of my life, Georgie and Ivy :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

bexy said:


> Myself and the 2 loves of my life, Georgie and Ivy :wubu:



Awwwwwwww. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lovely family photo, Bexy! Frame it! I'm betting you're going to look back on it in the years to come and it will always make you smile


----------



## David Bowie

David Bowie said:


> Havnt been on here in a bit. Hope all the people I know are doing well........
> 
> :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:





oh just broke up. we were together for a year... fuck it......


----------



## succubus_dxb

David Bowie said:


> oh just broke up. we were together for a year... fuck it......



dude, that sucks  sorry to hear that.


----------



## SonjaLiebherz

oh man.... sometimes I think there are no BBW-lovers in Germany  It seems that everywhere else (especially in the US) it's much easier to finde a love. 
it sucks seeing you all happy together  ;-) 

*sulk*

please excuse my english ^^


----------



## Shala

bexy said:


> Myself and the 2 loves of my life, Georgie and Ivy :wubu:



Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## Inhibited

David Bowie said:


> oh just broke up. we were together for a year... fuck it......



your adorable, you remind me of a young Rob Lowe, am having 80's flash backs of the posters on my wall etc, those were the days....


----------



## Aust99

Inhibited said:


> your adorable, you remind me of a young Rob Lowe, am having 80's flash backs of the posters on my wall etc, those were the days....


 

So true... such a cutie... looks like Rob Lowe... swoon!!


----------



## disaster117

JoeR said:


> Here are a couple of my girlfriend Brittany and I:



Awww you guys look cute together


----------



## thatgirl08




----------



## bdog

this post is at least 10 characters.


----------



## Tau

SonjaLiebherz said:


> oh man.... sometimes I think there are no BBW-lovers in Germany  It seems that everywhere else (especially in the US) it's much easier to finde a love.
> it sucks seeing you all happy together  ;-)
> 
> *sulk*
> 
> please excuse my english ^^



*hugz* Don't worry chick, he'll show up eventually - Lord knows I'm still looking!


----------



## SocialbFly

SonjaLiebherz said:


> oh man.... sometimes I think there are no BBW-lovers in Germany  It seems that everywhere else (especially in the US) it's much easier to finde a love.
> it sucks seeing you all happy together  ;-)
> 
> *sulk*
> 
> please excuse my english ^^



It really doesnt matter where you are...there are a ton of FAs here in socal...and i am still alone...love finds us when it wills it....it is nothing we can make happen....Lord knows i have learned that one...

(you are very pretty btw!)


----------



## Ben from England

God, I love this thread. 

Here are some of my girl and I. 

View attachment n516859832_1724696_5172666.jpg


View attachment 4544_96740499832_516859832_1871568_631116_n.jpg


View attachment 3264_530361844113_66200964_31566431_6104460_n.jpg


View attachment n669625503_6757098_452613.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

Ben from England said:


> God, I love this thread.
> 
> Here are some of my girl and I.



I love this thread too, Ben! Lovely pics of you & Sasha, made me go "awwww"!


----------



## SonjaLiebherz

@ tau & socialbfly: oooh thank you  but I still belive that in UK and USA the people are more easy going with big people. In Germany the poeple care so much about what neightbors, people at work, friends.... might say about you. 
I have nerver met a guy who officially says: "YES... i love fat girls". Oh okay one guy... my last ex boyfriend. 

I love this thread but I hate the happiness that is not mine ;-)


----------



## MissStacie

Tau said:


> *hugz* Don't worry chick, he'll show up eventually - Lord knows I'm still looking!



That is where I found MY German!!! Also, I've probably been contacted by at LEAST a 1/2 dozen or so men from there, all looking for nice BBW to fall in love with....

If I can correctly size a photo..maybe I can post one of our pics...

:smitten:
Love my Boris!!!
:smitten::smitten:
Stacie


----------



## Sugar

For my birthday dinner...


----------



## thatgirl08

Lucky said:


> For my birthday dinner...



Sooo cute!


----------



## archivaltype

I get warm ones from this thread. :wubu:

Hope for all!


----------



## SonjaLiebherz

oooh so cute


----------



## nykspree8

exile in thighville said:


> with some bbws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> softest place on earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we win



OMG i'm stealing your cats :O LOL


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Such a cute thread! Such adorable couples too!


----------



## Cupcake343

This thread is WAY too cute. I love looking at everyone's pics and figured I'd post a few of my own!

This was on a cruise we went on a few weeks ago, watching the sunset on the last day 

View attachment sunsetpic.jpg


This one was swimming in the Bahamas with the fishies!

View attachment bahamas!.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Cupcake343 said:


> This thread is WAY too cute. I love looking at everyone's pics and figured I'd post a few of my own!
> 
> This was on a cruise we went on a few weeks ago, watching the sunset on the last day
> 
> View attachment 69487
> 
> 
> This one was swimming in the Bahamas with the fishies!
> 
> View attachment 69488


 
You guys are super cute together!


----------



## Sugar

Since we live so far apart it's a week of pics and then nothing for a while 

Dave & Busters





Before the movies





At the Bronco game


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Lucky said:


> Since we live so far apart it's a week of pics and then nothing for a while
> 
> Dave & Busters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Bronco game


You guys make such a super cute couple!


----------



## Blockierer

Lucky said:


> Since we live so far apart it's a week of pics and then nothing for a while
> 
> Dave & Busters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Bronco game


nice couple  thanks for sharing


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Lucky said:


> Since we live so far apart it's a week of pics and then nothing for a while
> 
> Dave & Busters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Bronco game



So cute. :wubu: I especially love the last one!


----------



## KittyKitten

*Sweet sweet pictures*


----------



## BBWModel

This picture is full of win!!! CUTE couple at the Broncos game!! WOO HOO!!!

GO BRONCOS!!



Lucky said:


> At the Bronco game


----------



## Malarkey

Red said:


> View attachment 67825
> 
> 
> View attachment 67826
> 
> 
> View attachment 67827
> 
> 
> View attachment 67828
> 
> 
> View attachment 67829
> 
> 
> Me and Maicito being goofy together.





Fonzy said:


> and some more





Drewbie said:


> From over the 4th of July.





bexy said:


> Myself and the 2 loves of my life, Georgie and Ivy :wubu:


You couples (& the wee one,which, belated congrats) are REDONCULOUS! Ahh, i can feel the envy rushing through my veins. Ok, it's stopped now,lol



Ben from England said:


> God, I love this thread.
> 
> Here are some of my girl and I.


Didn't i take this photo? Worthy of Whirls, isn't it?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I love this pic of us! :wubu:


----------



## Tina

I thought that today would be an appropriate day (it's still 11:33pm here) to post this. It is the 5th anniversary of our first meeting IRL (we originally met online, on the old version of the Dims boards), and more, the day we knew it was real and that we were a couple. Before that it was emails and phone conversations, and we both felt that it's not real until you can spend some time together and look into each other's eyes in real time.

Went to our favorite Thai restaurant in Montreal, Thailande. Yum. Ha. I think we're probably always in the same pose in our photos. Boring! But we had fun.


----------



## tonynyc

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I love this pic of us! :wubu:



_*Adorable picture EDA- you two look great together*_



Tina said:


> I thought that today would be an appropriate day (it's still 11:33pm here) to post this. It is the 5th anniversary of our first meeting IRL (we originally met online, on the old version of the Dims boards), and more, the day we knew it was real and that we were a couple. Before that it was emails and phone conversations, and we both felt that it's not real until you can spend some time together and look into each other's eyes in real time.
> 
> Went to our favorite Thai restaurant in Montreal, Thailande. Yum. Ha. I think we're probably always in the same pose in our photos. Boring! But we had fun.



*Happy 5th Anniversary Tina*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Tina said:


> I thought that today would be an appropriate day (it's still 11:33pm here) to post this. It is the 5th anniversary of our first meeting IRL (we originally met online, on the old version of the Dims boards), and more, the day we knew it was real and that we were a couple. Before that it was emails and phone conversations, and we both felt that it's not real until you can spend some time together and look into each other's eyes in real time.
> 
> Went to our favorite Thai restaurant in Montreal, Thailande. Yum. Ha. I think we're probably always in the same pose in our photos. Boring! But we had fun.


Happy Anniversary Guys!

Yes I feel the same way! He and I were talking for 3 months before we decided to meet IRL. He flew me up here(NJ) and it has been wonderful to be able to look him in the eyes and just hold his hand and kiss him when I want. I am so not looking forward to the 5th.  Trying not to think about it. 
I'm so happy for you guys! Gives me hope!
We met on here too!



tonynyc said:


> _*Adorable picture EDA- you two look great together*_


Aww thank you Tony!


----------



## Tina

I'm really loving these photos. Such adorable couples!

Thank you, Tony and Erin. :wubu:

Erin, congrats to you and your honey. I know that angst, as Eric and I were in an LDR for over 3.5 years before we were married and then for another 8 months after. Positives and negatives about having an LDR for that length of time, but it's been a hell of a ride.


----------



## Cors

Such a sweet picture and story, Tina! Makes me all happy looking at it. :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Tina said:


> I'm really loving these photos. Such adorable couples!
> 
> Thank you, Tony and Erin. :wubu:
> 
> Erin, congrats to you and your honey. I know that angst, as Eric and I were in an LDR for over 3.5 years before we were married and then for another 8 months after. Positives and negatives about having an LDR for that length of time, but it's been a hell of a ride.


Your Welcome! Yeah it is going to be hard, but I am up for the challenge. He is a great guy and I am happy we found each other.:happy:


----------



## Paquito

Cuteee couple all around.

And now I'm left to wonder which couple are still together (in particular the DIMS couples).

:happy:


----------



## northwestbbw

Lucky said:


> Since we live so far apart it's a week of pics and then nothing for a while
> 
> Dave & Busters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Bronco game



You guys are sooo cute! very adorable pictures


----------



## tonynyc

Debra and I enjoying the "NJ Pre Bash Dinner" at the Skylark Diner- Edison, NJ yesterday


----------



## KendraLee

free2beme04 said:


> Cuteee couple all around.
> 
> And now I'm left to wonder which couple are still together (in particular the DIMS couples).
> 
> :happy:



I think probably most of them are still together.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

tonynyc said:


> Debra and I enjoying the "NJ Pre Bash Dinner" at the Skylark Diner- Edison, NJ yesterday




Awww how cute! Nice pic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sugar

northwestbbw said:


> You guys are sooo cute! very adorable pictures



Thanks :blush:


----------



## tonynyc

BrownEyedChica said:


> Awww how cute! Nice pic! Thanks for sharing.



_Thanks BrownEyedChica_


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tonynyc said:


> Debra and I enjoying the "NJ Pre Bash Dinner" at the Skylark Diner- Edison, NJ yesterday


Awwwwwwwwww how adorable are you two!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> Debra and I enjoying the "NJ Pre Bash Dinner" at the Skylark Diner- Edison, NJ yesterday



You two make one great looking couple. Wonderful photo, Tony  :bow:


----------



## mossystate

Tina said:


> I thought that today would be an appropriate day (it's still 11:33pm here) to post this. It is the 5th anniversary of our first meeting IRL (we originally met online, on the old version of the Dims boards), and more, the day we knew it was real and that we were a couple. Before that it was emails and phone conversations, and we both felt that it's not real until you can spend some time together and look into each other's eyes in real time.
> 
> Went to our favorite Thai restaurant in Montreal, Thailande. Yum. Ha. I think we're probably always in the same pose in our photos. Boring! But we had fun.



Look how beautiful you are. The boy is kind of cute, too.


----------



## tonynyc

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Awwwwwwwwww how adorable are you two!



* Thanks EDA*



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You two make one great looking couple. Wonderful photo, Tony  :bow:



* Thanks Greenie*


----------



## Gingembre

tonynyc said:


> Debra and I enjoying the "NJ Pre Bash Dinner" at the Skylark Diner- Edison, NJ yesterday



This is a great picture - you both have such gorgeous smiles.


----------



## littlefairywren

tonynyc said:


> Debra and I enjoying the "NJ Pre Bash Dinner" at the Skylark Diner- Edison, NJ yesterday



You guys are sooo cute


----------



## littlefairywren

Tina said:


> I thought that today would be an appropriate day (it's still 11:33pm here) to post this. It is the 5th anniversary of our first meeting IRL (we originally met online, on the old version of the Dims boards), and more, the day we knew it was real and that we were a couple. Before that it was emails and phone conversations, and we both felt that it's not real until you can spend some time together and look into each other's eyes in real time.
> 
> Went to our favorite Thai restaurant in Montreal, Thailande. Yum. Ha. I think we're probably always in the same pose in our photos. Boring! But we had fun.



A great photo Tina, I love this thread but it makes me miss having someone speccie too


----------



## tonynyc

littlefairywren said:


> You guys are sooo cute



*Thanks LittleFairyWren*


----------



## olwen

tonynyc said:


> Debra and I enjoying the "NJ Pre Bash Dinner" at the Skylark Diner- Edison, NJ yesterday



You two make a cute couple, and you look alike.


----------



## Fascinita

Very nice couples here lately, as always. Good-looking, all of y'alls.


----------



## tonynyc

olwen said:


> You two make a cute couple, and you look alike.



Thanks Olwen: though I don't think Debra would be happy if she had my nose and gap tooth grin :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

tonynyc said:


> Thanks Olwen: though I don't think Debra would be happy if she had my nose and gap tooth grin :happy:


Why not? Both are charming.


----------



## tonynyc

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Why not? Both are charming.



BBMe: So true- and you ladies rocked the  Gap Tooth thread.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Holy crap, there are so many new Dims couples. Congrats all y'all! I hope it's a lovely time. :wubu::wubu:

However, if you guys all break up at the same time, this is going to be a rough place to be for awhile.


----------



## thatgirl08

Aw cute pictures Tina, Tony & EDA:]


----------



## babyjeep21

Okay... so it's not exactly a full length shot. But I really like this one! I didn't even know it existed until I found it on Joe's facebook. 

View attachment 10428_601153885904_27301573_35072120_7132836_n.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

How cuuute! Love it :]


----------



## Jazz Man

Just dug this one up. One of my favorites.


View attachment HPIM0173adjusted.jpg


----------



## Tad

Jeep, Jazz, those are both fantastic pics


----------



## Surlysomething

Jazz Man said:


> Just dug this one up. One of my favorites.
> 
> 
> View attachment 70818



Great picture!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Looking good, Jeepy and Jazz!  :bow:


----------



## disaster117

yayyyyyyy picture time.

View attachment 71072

View attachment 71073


What are you talking about? I wasn't drunk.


----------



## Jazz Man

You look happier without the beer. Must not have been very good.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Ok Dims ate my post...grrrrr..so lets try this again



babyjeep21 said:


> Okay... so it's not exactly a full length shot. But I really like this one! I didn't even know it existed until I found it on Joe's facebook.


Aww you guys look so cute together!



Jazz Man said:


> Just dug this one up. One of my favorites.


Lovely pic Jazz you guys make a great couple!



disaster117 said:


> yayyyyyyy picture time.
> What are you talking about? I wasn't drunk.


Love the pics! you guys look happy and like your having fun.


nykspree and I went to the park and here are a couple from today..he kept deleting the pics before I could see them the little booger! So I was pinching his nose..


----------



## disaster117

Jazz Man said:


> You look happier without the beer. Must not have been very good.



Lol no it was pretty good, I just had to let the beer in on the picture taking action and I had my mind set on it being a sad face picture so yanno... 



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Ok Dims ate my post...grrrrr..so lets try this again
> 
> Love the pics! you guys look happy and like your having fun.
> 
> 
> nykspree and I went to the park and here are a couple from today..he kept deleting the pics before I could see them the little booger! So I was pinching his nose..




Thanks, lol we definitely were. Bud light lime makes me happy.

And aw, you pinching his nose! So adorable!!


----------



## BBW4Chattery

You guys are all so cute!

I'm not overtly a romantic-type... but these warmed my heart.

Thanks for sharing and reminding me (when I needed it most) that love comes in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Heck I'll throw my hat in!

I now realize how much childlike I looked just a year ago...:doh:


----------



## Lamia

Here is Jim and I we met Nov of 1999 on AOL in one of their fat chat rooms.


----------



## AuntHen

bdog said:


> Well, not sure if we're a couple... but we love one another, at the very least.



he is hot...errr you are hot? (sorry I am new not sure if the guy or girl posted..hahah)!!! great pics

I noticed a big trend... BBW's like men with gorgeous eyes! Most if not all of these guys have the most smoldering, beautiful eyes I have ever seen!

Troubadors guy reminds me of James McAvoy, who I think is super hot!!


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Famouslastwords said:


> Fonzy, I'm so jealous. But you're both very lucky for finding each other.
> 
> He's not an FA, but I'm a BBW and we're a couple so I'm posting it here anyway. Here's me and my boyfriend, the ever-so-patient and enduring.




Cute couple Famous


----------



## Prince_Of_Ravens

My wife Annette and I at our wedding on April 27, 2005. She's the most wonderful woman I have ever known and I love her more than I could ever express.:wubu::wubu::wubu: 

View attachment Wedding[r].jpg


----------



## Les Toil

disaster117 said:


> yayyyyyyy picture time.
> 
> View attachment 71073
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? I wasn't drunk.



Hold it right there young lady! That photo belongs in our dimples thread!


----------



## disaster117

Les Toil said:


> Hold it right there young lady! That photo belongs in our dimples thread!



Haha oh no, I'm sorry! I posted different pictures on there anyway, plus this one was a couple pic on purpose, so I liked it being here instead.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Les Toil said:


> Hold it right there young lady! That photo belongs in our dimples thread!



Good call/eye there, Les!!  :bow:


----------



## AuntHen

babyjeep21 said:


> Okay... so it's not exactly a full length shot. But I really like this one! I didn't even know it existed until I found it on Joe's facebook.



you guys are so cute!!! handsome & beautiful-a perfect match! :wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Prince_Of_Ravens said:


> My wife Annette and I at our wedding on April 27, 2005. She's the most wonderful woman I have ever known and I love her more than I could ever express.:wubu::wubu::wubu:



what a lovely photo, you guys just look so happy!


----------



## ke1stofone

Our first pic, together [ke1stofone/phoenix92901]... 

View attachment Ken's Pictures 2009 086.jpg


----------



## Tad

ke1stofone said:


> Our first pic, together [ke1stofone/phoenix92901]...



Awww, sweet! You look good together!


----------



## succubus_dxb

I think i'm turning into a photo whore again.... but he's just so cute

:wubu:


we are also very pale :S come on spring! 

View attachment bobmikeoctober.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

succubus_dxb said:


> I think i'm turning into a photo whore again.... but he's just so cute
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> 
> we are also very pale :S come on spring!




so cute!! :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen

Prince_Of_Ravens said:


> My wife Annette and I at our wedding on April 27, 2005. She's the most wonderful woman I have ever known and I love her more than I could ever express.:wubu::wubu::wubu:



very cute...such love and excitement in that pic 



ke1stofone said:


> Our first pic, together [ke1stofone/phoenix92901]...



oh mama...me likey... good looking couple :happy:


----------



## Prince_Of_Ravens

fat9276 said:


> very cute...such love and excitement in that pic  :happy:



Thank you! I think of her as my miracle bride, because it was a miracle we found each other. I was living in Southern California and she was living in Alabama. I had just had my heart ripped out and stomped on by another woman and she helped me recover from that. I met her in 2001 and we were married in 2005, and we've become completely inseparable. She's everything I ever wanted, and more!


----------



## Fonzy

Some more random pics  

View attachment DSC00450.1.JPG


View attachment DSCF0527.JPG


View attachment DSCF0944.JPG


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

We have such cute couple here on dims!!!


----------



## BBW4Chattery

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> We have such cute couple here on dims!!!



Ditto. Very beautiful everyone! So many warm fuzzies. Better than a Julia Roberts' movie...


----------



## AuntHen

Fonzy said:


> Some more random pics



awwww.. i love it, you guys are darling (jealous, but in a good way) :wubu:



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> We have such cute couple here on dims!!!



Agreed! SUCH cute couples all over this place :happy:


----------



## Amatrix

ABBFA and I...
I moved to live with him, and we went to a company sponsored outing. Instead of leaving me to sit alone in the chairs that fit my butt- he agreed to sit higher and further away from the field with me.
I told him to go sit with them in the 7th inning, and 8th. He came back and held my hand for the 9th.
He is turning 25 soon...we have known each other for 2 years, been dating for a year and a half.





great picture of him.... but apparently I wanted everyone to look up my nose and see my brain.


----------



## Tad

Amatrix said:


> great picture of him.... but apparently I wanted everyone to look up my nose and see my brain.



But you have such lovely brains 

(btw, great pic of a lovely couple!)


----------



## KendraLee

Amatrix said:


> ABBFA and I...
> I moved to live with him, and we went to a company sponsored outing. Instead of leaving me to sit alone in the chairs that fit my butt- he agreed to sit higher and further away from the field with me.
> I told him to go sit with them in the 7th inning, and 8th. He came back and held my hand for the 9th.
> He is turning 25 soon...we have known each other for 2 years, been dating for a year and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great picture of him.... but apparently I wanted everyone to look up my nose and see my brain.



So nice to hear you guys are finally living together. The long distance thing gets harder as time goes on. My guy will be moving to be with me in March.


----------



## KendraLee

At the Jersey Bash 

View attachment 226k.jpg


View attachment 224k.jpg


View attachment kiss1.jpg


----------



## Fascinita

This thread is great for fat acceptance.

Swell pictures of some sweet couples.

Here's my contribution. 

View attachment 72101


Me and Santaclear


----------



## Sugar

Fascinita said:


> This thread is great for fat acceptance.
> 
> Swell pictures of some sweet couples.
> 
> Here's my contribution.
> 
> View attachment 72101
> 
> 
> Me and Santaclear



You guys look wonderful together. I can't think of two people I'm happier for!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Fonzy said:


> Some more random pics



You guys are just sooooo cute


----------



## tonynyc

Fascinita said:


> This thread is great for fat acceptance.
> 
> Swell pictures of some sweet couples.
> 
> Here's my contribution.
> 
> View attachment 72101
> 
> 
> Me and Santaclear



_Fascinita & SantaClear Nice picture - you two look great together _


----------



## SocialbFly

Fascinita said:


> This thread is great for fat acceptance.
> 
> Swell pictures of some sweet couples.
> 
> Here's my contribution.
> 
> View attachment 72101
> 
> 
> Me and Santaclear



awww, I love this pic


----------



## ke1stofone

candid close-up... (ke1stofone - Ken/phoenix92901 - Emily).


BTW: I wanted to thank those of you that introduced yourselves to us during the Jersey bash a while ago. We had a blast! Thanks again and I'm already looking forward to the next one!! :happy: 

View attachment Ken's Pictures 2009 102.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Aww how cute everyone! We have such adorable couples on this board!

I am going to miss being in his arms...


----------



## dynomite_gurl

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Aww how cute everyone! We have such adorable couples on this board!
> 
> I am going to miss being in his arms...



Cute couple! Cuddling= the best thing


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Aww how cute everyone! We have such adorable couples on this board!
> 
> I am going to miss being in his arms...



This screams LOVE!  Makes my heart dance.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

dynomite_gurl said:


> Cute couple! Cuddling= the best thing


THANK YOU!
Yes I do love his cuddles! They do = the best thing ever!



BigBellySSBBW said:


> This screams LOVE!  Makes my heart dance.


THANK YOU!
So Happy your heart is dancing..hehehe..


----------



## KFD

KendraLee said:


> At the Jersey Bash


That last photo was really amazing. The look on your face when he was kissing your forehead makes the photo look like it belongs in TIME. 
KFD


----------



## Haunted

At a Halloween Party last weekend ! 

View attachment Kermie-and-piggy.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

Haunted said:


> At a Halloween Party last weekend !



lol that is the best costume ever


----------



## Velvet

I love this thread! So wonderful to see all the l'amourrrrrrrr here 
Had to add my own, me and my honeybun.
:kiss2: XO Velvet


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Haunted said:


> At a Halloween Party last weekend !


How cute! Love the costumes! 



Velvet said:


> I love this thread! So wonderful to see all the l'amourrrrrrrr here
> Had to add my own, me and my honeybun.
> :kiss2: XO Velvet



Wonderful pictures hon!


----------



## Sugar

Velvet said:


> I love this thread! So wonderful to see all the l'amourrrrrrrr here
> Had to add my own, me and my honeybun.
> :kiss2: XO Velvet



Your honeybun looks like Vin Diesel only with bigger guns and you two look great together!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Velvet said:


> I love this thread! So wonderful to see all the l'amourrrrrrrr here
> Had to add my own, me and my honeybun.
> :kiss2: XO Velvet




Oh my goodness! What an incredibly stunning couple you two make. Gorgeous- both of you


----------



## bbwsrule

Velvet said:


> I love this thread! So wonderful to see all the l'amourrrrrrrr here
> Had to add my own, me and my honeybun.
> :kiss2: XO Velvet



Looks like you both did quite well! Fabulous pic.


----------



## mergirl

Here is a pic of me and my beloved woman which i think is fun. I think i look a bit weird but i am having such a laugh. GD is looking beautiful as ever of course and is managing to keep an air of decorum about her unlike me!  x 

View attachment laughing.JPG


----------



## Gingembre

mergirl said:


> Here is a pic of me and my beloved woman which i think is fun. I think i look a bit weird but i am having such a laugh. GD is looking beautiful as ever of course and is managing to keep an air of decorum about her unlike me!  x



Awwww! I well love you two!


----------



## mergirl

Gingembre said:


> Awwww! I well love you two!


tee-hee. I could totally hear your accent there!!! 
xxthanks


----------



## disaster117

mergirl said:


> Here is a pic of me and my beloved woman which i think is fun. I think i look a bit weird but i am having such a laugh. GD is looking beautiful as ever of course and is managing to keep an air of decorum about her unlike me!  x



This is adorable. You two are so cute! Mergirl, you're looking like you're having the time of your life there


----------



## tonynyc

ke1stofone said:


> Our first pic, together [ke1stofone/phoenix92901]...



Cute picture - you two make a great couple



succubus_dxb said:


> I think i'm turning into a photo whore again.... but he's just so cute
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> 
> we are also very pale :S come on spring!



_Nice picture- you are both look cute in this photo_



Amatrix said:


> ABBFA and I...
> I moved to live with him, and we went to a company sponsored outing. Instead of leaving me to sit alone in the chairs that fit my butt- he agreed to sit higher and further away from the field with me.
> I told him to go sit with them in the 7th inning, and 8th. He came back and held my hand for the 9th.
> He is turning 25 soon...we have known each other for 2 years, been dating for a year and a half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great picture of him.... but apparently I wanted everyone to look up my nose and see my brain.



_I love the story & the fact that ABBFA sat with you to enjoy the game-looks like you bith had a great time - nice picture _



KendraLee said:


> At the Jersey Bash



_Nice picture- looks like you had a great time at the Bash_



Haunted said:


> At a Halloween Party last weekend !



Love the picture and the costumes



Velvet said:


> I love this thread! So wonderful to see all the l'amourrrrrrrr here
> Had to add my own, me and my honeybun.
> :kiss2: XO Velvet



_Velvet: 
Sexy Curves and Powerful Lats- great combination. You two look good together...
_



mergirl said:


> Here is a pic of me and my beloved woman which i think is fun. I think i look a bit weird but i am having such a laugh. GD is looking beautiful as ever of course and is managing to keep an air of decorum about her unlike me!  x



GD & MerGirl: you two look great. Love the photo....






_ Mr. T has tears of "Joy" ! No Shark Punching Today_ :happy:


----------



## DeniseW

love this pic of us at the NJ Bash taken by Goofy Girl 

View attachment BashDinnerDance09.jpg


----------



## phoenix92901

DeniseW said:


> love this pic of us at the NJ Bash taken by Goofy Girl



You two look great! Was such a pleasure meeting you at the Bash.


----------



## mergirl

disaster117 said:


> This is adorable. You two are so cute! Mergirl, you're looking like you're having the time of your life there


hehe..thanks. I was having a fit of the giggles! 



tonynyc said:


> GD & MerGirl: you two look great. Love the photo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Mr. T has tears of "Joy" ! No Shark Punching Today_ :happy:


Aww.. maby he could just punch a little shark! Thanks Tony x


----------



## tonynyc

mergirl said:


> hehe..thanks. I was having a fit of the giggles!
> 
> 
> *Aww.. maby he could just punch a little shark! Thanks Tony* x








*A Little Shark Punch to brighten the day* :happy:


----------



## mergirl

DeniseW said:


> love this pic of us at the NJ Bash taken by Goofy Girl


You guys have such a look of mischief about you!! So sweet!


----------



## mergirl

tonynyc said:


> *A Little Shark Punch to brighten the day* :happy:


Whoot! Take that Jaws foo!!!! POW!


----------



## QueenB

furious styles and i

View attachment 010.JPG


----------



## dynomite_gurl

QueenB said:


> furious styles and i
> 
> View attachment 72556



absolutely adorable


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

QueenB said:


> furious styles and i
> 
> View attachment 72556



aww this is so sweet! and he is adorable!


----------



## Sugar

mergirl said:


> Here is a pic of me and my beloved woman which i think is fun. I think i look a bit weird but i am having such a laugh. GD is looking beautiful as ever of course and is managing to keep an air of decorum about her unlike me!  x



Now that's a party I want to go to! You both look beautiful! 



QueenB said:


> furious styles and i
> 
> View attachment 72556



You guys are adorable!


----------



## QueenB

dynomite_gurl said:


> absolutely adorable





iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> aww this is so sweet! and he is adorable!





Sugar said:


> You guys are adorable!



thanks :happy:


----------



## Aust99

QueenB said:


> furious styles and i
> 
> View attachment 72556



I think this picture is just so lovely.... :bow:


----------



## mergirl

Sugar said:


> Now that's a party I want to go to! You both look beautiful!


Thank you sugar.  It was my friends wedding..next time she gets married you can come along! :happy:


----------



## Velvet

Thanks, kind of you to say!



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> How cute! Love the costumes!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful pictures hon!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

mergirl said:


> Here is a pic of me and my beloved woman which i think is fun. I think i look a bit weird but i am having such a laugh. GD is looking beautiful as ever of course and is managing to keep an air of decorum about her unlike me!  x




omg. I think you are the hottest lesbian couple I have ever seen


----------



## mergirl

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> omg. I think you are the hottest lesbian couple I have ever seen


well GD is the Glammour puss!!.. I only dressed up cause it was a wedding.. normally i i have a snotface, messy hair and am wearing a hessian sack.  
In other words.. thank you very much (I find it hard to take a compliment!! haha)


----------



## MisticalMisty

yay..I can post here  This is Rob and I. We met in Dims chat. We got engaged on Friday the 13th in November and will be married on NYE 

YAY!


----------



## tonynyc

QueenB said:


> furious styles and i
> 
> View attachment 72556



_QueenB and FuriousStyles: you guys make a great couple nice picture_



MisticalMisty said:


> yay..I can post here  This is Rob and I. We met in Dims chat. We got engaged on Friday the 13th in November and will be married on NYE
> 
> YAY!



*
Congrats MisticalMisty & Rob. I like the first picture of you two... Look at that wonderful glow you both have 
*


----------



## Cat

Me and the Mr. Apparently, I said something wrong. 

View attachment IMG_3280.JPG


----------



## tonynyc

Cat said:


> Me and the Mr. Apparently, I said something wrong.




_*I cannot imagine "something wrong" coming out of that sweet, innocent, adorable face. Great Halloween Picture. 
I think Cat as "Satan" trumps Mr. Apparently as "Freddie Kruger"*_


----------



## exile in thighville




----------



## Blockierer

MisticalMisty said:


> yay..I can post here  This is Rob and I. We met in Dims chat. We got engaged on Friday the 13th in November and will be married on NYE
> 
> YAY!


Very nice pics of a nice couple 
***congratulation


----------



## Blockierer

Cat said:


> Me and the Mr. Apparently, I said something wrong.


lovely lovely lovely


----------



## Gingembre

exile in thighville said:


>



Hotties, the both of you


----------



## disaster117

I look very crazy in this but I liked it a lot and so did Josh, 

View attachment 74512


----------



## Tau

Every time i check this thread out I grin like an absolute loon - every single time  Awesome, awesome thread - thank you all for sharing the love.


----------



## jenboo

MisticalMisty said:


> yay..I can post here  This is Rob and I. We met in Dims chat. We got engaged on Friday the 13th in November and will be married on NYE
> 
> YAY!





Good luck Misty at your wedding and congratulations on your engagement


----------



## Famouslastwords

disaster117 said:


> I look very crazy in this but I liked it a lot and so did Josh,
> 
> View attachment 74512



It's too cute! You are too cute! I'm going to kidnap you! Muwhahahahaha *mustache twirl*


----------



## disaster117

Famouslastwords said:


> It's too cute! You are too cute! I'm going to kidnap you! Muwhahahahaha *mustache twirl*



Oooh. I don't know if it counts as kidnapping if I'm willing.  LOL. 

Thank you though.


----------



## Famouslastwords

disaster117 said:


> Oooh. I don't know if it counts as kidnapping if I'm willing.  LOL.
> 
> Thank you though.




Even though I'm a chick with a mustache?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lying in bed relaxing with my new guy.....


----------



## Aust99

^^ Woot wooo....... finally a pic of 'the new guy'.... Love it GEF!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lying in bed relaxing with my new guy.....



Look at you GEF, all happy and stuff 
Nice pic of you two. I am soooo pleased for you!


----------



## Famouslastwords

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lying in bed relaxing with my new guy.....



You two are tooooooo cuute. He's adorable, perfect for *my* woman!


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lying in bed relaxing with my new guy.....


Yay you! 
(Lucky him!)

-Rusty


----------



## Pharadox

This is the best thread ever. It's inspiring. :wubu: You all look so wonderfully happy together. :happy:


----------



## Blockierer

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lying in bed relaxing with my new guy.....


you both looking great


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lying in bed relaxing with my new guy.....



*A*dorable picture Greenie & a perfect way to ring in the New Year


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Aust99 said:


> ^^ Woot wooo....... finally a pic of 'the new guy'.... Love it GEF!!!





littlefairywren said:


> Look at you GEF, all happy and stuff
> Nice pic of you two. I am soooo pleased for you!





Famouslastwords said:


> You two are tooooooo cuute. He's adorable, perfect for *my* woman!





CleverBomb said:


> Yay you!
> (Lucky him!)
> 
> -Rusty





Blockierer said:


> you both looking great





tonynyc said:


> *A*dorable picture Greenie & a perfect way to ring in the New Year



Thank you Everyone. NYE with him was very nice


----------



## AuntHen

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lying in bed relaxing with my new guy.....




yay! this is a great picture! he's a cutie and well... you of course are just :smitten: as always


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fat9276 said:


> yay! this is a great picture! he's a cutie and well... you of course are just :smitten: as always



Awww thank you  :kiss2:


----------



## Tad

Doh, can't rep you at the moment Greenie, but for sure wanted to send some rep for that one--brought a big foolish grin to my face!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Tad said:


> Doh, can't rep you at the moment Greenie, but for sure wanted to send some rep for that one--brought a big foolish grin to my face!



"I've got your six!"  lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tad said:


> Doh, can't rep you at the moment Greenie, but for sure wanted to send some rep for that one--brought a big foolish grin to my face!





Jon Blaze said:


> "I've got your six!"  lol


Thank you both


----------



## Fallenangel2904

I've wanted to contribute to this thread since I FIRST joined DIMS and now I finally can! 

Me and my babe sharing the mirror 






New Years Eve:wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze

YAY! I'm so happy for you! Great pics!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Jon Blaze said:


> YAY! I'm so happy for you! Great pics!



Thank you so much Jon!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I've wanted to contribute to this thread since I FIRST joined DIMS and now I finally can!



I love your pics, you guys are so cute 
BTW, your skin is gorgeous.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

littlefairywren said:


> I love your pics, you guys are so cute
> BTW, your skin is gorgeous.



Aw thanks so much!  I'm so super happy!

And thank you about my skin. I do use foundation so I can't take all the credit LOL- Infallible by Loreal is amazing in case anyone was wondering lol  And again thank you lots!!


----------



## tonynyc

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I've wanted to contribute to this thread since I FIRST joined DIMS and now I finally can!
> 
> New Years Eve:wubu:



_That is a great picture of you two... and what a great way to ring in the New Year _


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lying in bed relaxing with my new guy.....



So cute together. Greenie, look at how pretty you are.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

tonynyc said:


> _That is a great picture of you two... and what a great way to ring in the New Year _



Aww thanks Tony! Hugs to you and Deborah!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> So cute together. Greenie, look at how pretty you are.




Thank you Fascie


----------



## Fonzy

Dunno why I didn't post these before, from before Xmas when the other half was over for my graduation! Yes, that is me in a robe lookin all smart and edumcated :happy: 

View attachment DSC00851.jpg


View attachment DSC00866.jpg


View attachment DSCF0670.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Fonzy said:


> Dunno why I didn't post these before, from before Xmas when the other half was over for my graduation! Yes, that is me in a robe lookin all smart and edumcated :happy:



I just love seeing pics of you two....so perfect. Like you were designed for each other. Fate


----------



## Pharadox

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I've wanted to contribute to this thread since I FIRST joined DIMS and now I finally can!


You two are so cute together. Thank you for sharing, it made me smile.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Me and hubby...taken yesterday :kiss2: 

View attachment Copy of 100_4895.JPG


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lying in bed relaxing with my new guy.....



LQQkin' GOOD!


----------



## phoenix92901

I'm loving all these great pictures of lovely, loving couples. Keep bringing them on!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fonzy said:


> Dunno why I didn't post these before, from before Xmas when the other half was over for my graduation! Yes, that is me in a robe lookin all smart and edumcated :happy:



Congratulations- You both have lovely smiles, btw  



ChubbyBubbles said:


> Me and hubby...taken yesterday :kiss2:



You two look very happy together- nice picture 



ChubbyBubbles said:


> LQQkin' GOOD!



Thank you!


----------



## tonynyc

Fonzy said:


> Dunno why I didn't post these before, from before Xmas when the other half was over for my graduation! Yes, that is me in a robe lookin all smart and edumcated :happy:



_You two always take nice pictures ... congrats on your graduation..._




ChubbyBubbles said:


> Me and hubby...taken yesterday :kiss2:



_
Nice picture you two and the color red looks great on you 
_


----------



## Fallenangel2904

These are from last week- my birthday! 

At dinner





We're kind of strange lmao


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fallenangel2904 said:


> These are from last week- my birthday!
> 
> At dinner



Very nice! Where did you celebrate your birthday at? Was the food good and did you have a good time? (though it looks like you did   )


----------



## calauria

OMG!!! The couples on here are just so cute!!!!:wubu:


----------



## Pharadox

Fallenangel2904 said:


> These are from last week- my birthday!



Happy Birthday! And wow, you guys are just so cute. You give me hope that one day I'll have something that completely adorable going on.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very nice! Where did you celebrate your birthday at? Was the food good and did you have a good time? (though it looks like you did   )



Thank you hun! We went to a Chinese/Japanese restaurant around here- Food was really great, and we had very nice time. Couldn't have asked for more!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Pharadox said:


> Happy Birthday! And wow, you guys are just so cute. You give me hope that one day I'll have something that completely adorable going on.



Aww thank you so much! You definitly will- good things come to good people!


----------



## Crystal

Not the best picture, but at a friend's for dinner.  

View attachment At Kim and Carrie's.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Yay..... thanks for posting Crystal... you look really happy..
x


----------



## Crystal

Aust99 said:


> Yay..... thanks for posting Crystal... you look really happy..
> x



I _am _ really happy, darling. Thanks. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

CrystalUT11 said:


> Not the best picture, but at a friend's for dinner.



You guys make such a cute couple...really happy for you


----------



## Allie Cat

We has a cute :3


----------



## tonynyc

CrystalUT11 said:


> Not the best picture, but at a friend's for dinner.



Crystal nice picture of you two.. looks like you both had a great time


----------



## Crystal

littlefairywren said:


> You guys make such a cute couple...really happy for you





tonynyc said:


> Crystal nice picture of you two.. looks like you both had a great time



Thanks you two.  We had an amazing time. And now I can't wait for Valentine's Day. :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Congrats, Divals and Crystal. You two are way too adorable together. :happy:


----------



## Crystal

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Congrats, Divals and Crystal. You two are way too adorable together. :happy:



Thanks, BBM.  And thanks to all the rep I've received as well. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy and schtuff. :happy:


----------



## Fallenangel2904

CrystalUT11 said:


> Not the best picture, but at a friend's for dinner.



Aww Crystal you two are so adorable!  Great pic!!


----------



## DreamyInToronto

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Me and hubby...taken yesterday :kiss2:



You guys are soooo cute!!! xoxoxo  You do great makeup too!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Famouslastwords

Me and my baby


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

He's cute Rachel- what sweet pictures  :bow:


----------



## tonynyc

*D*ebra and I at the Jan 30th, 2010 - NJ Post Holiday Meetup at Verdigre's


----------



## Famouslastwords

tonynyc said:


> *D*ebra and I at the Jan 30th, 2010 - NJ Post Holiday Meetup at Verdigre's



Awww Tony that's sweeeeeet!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *D*ebra and I at the Jan 30th, 2010 - NJ Post Holiday Meetup at Verdigre's



You both look so happy together. I love the warmth and smiles I always see in your pictures :bow: :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

Famouslastwords said:


> Awww Tony that's sweeeeeet!




*F*LW: :wubu: thanks you are a sweetie. I had to follow-up with that adorable picture you posted. I think we have a theme going on "Gorgeous Babes with Admirers that wear Eyeglasses" :happy: 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You both look so happy together. I love the warmth and smiles I always see in your pictures :bow: :happy:



*G*reen Eyed Fairy: :wubu: thank you - being in good company brings out the best in all of us....


----------



## Al Diggy

Me and "Mrs. Diggy"... 

View attachment DSC00087.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

Al Diggy said:


> Me and "Mrs. Diggy"...



Great picture- I am sensing a trend :happy:


----------



## Al Diggy

tonynyc said:


> Great picture- I am sensing a trend :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> lol...true.."what better to see BBWS with..."


----------



## Blockierer

Al Diggy said:


> Me and "Mrs. Diggy"...



Nice couple


----------



## Big Butt Asshley

Awwww, aren't we cute! I love this pic of us! :wubu:




Al Diggy said:


> Me and "Mrs. Diggy"...


----------



## Adrian

Big Butt Asshley said:


> Awwww, aren't we cute! I love this pic of us!


Yes you, Al, CrystalUT -her significant other, Famouslastwords (plus her baby), Tony and Debra are all good looking couples. Thanx folks for the pictures.


----------



## siren_

CrystalUT11 said:


> Not the best picture, but at a friend's for dinner.



You guys look alike, like a true match. :0


----------



## MisticalMisty

I need to post an updated pic...cause Rob got rid of ths 'stache.

From our wedding day!


----------



## Aust99

Love the wedding photos..... almost 2 months in and still in the honeymoon stage I hope.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Aust99 said:


> Love the wedding photos..... almost 2 months in and still in the honeymoon stage I hope.



Thank you  We are definitely still over the moon


----------



## tonynyc

MisticalMisty said:


> I need to post an updated pic...cause Rob got rid of ths 'stache.
> 
> From our wedding day!



Great pic you two- you both look so happy :happy:
And... the Eyeglasses trend continues on


----------



## Blockierer

Just for fun 
A pic from a romantic evening December 2009


----------



## Jamgrrrl

I just looked at all of the photos! What a wonderful showing! I can't wait until I capture THE ONE and get to join you here! LOL Yeah, like that's going to happen... oh well, everbody has to have a dream.  Thank you for posting your photos!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Blockierer said:


> Just for fun
> A pic from a romantic evening December 2009



Lovely couple  Also, what a spectacular location...are you in a castle?


----------



## BeautifulBigD

I am a new member, came across this thread and thought it was a cute idea. Here is a picture of me and my baby. His eyes are almost completely shut, but I still think it's cute. 

View attachment SD531399.JPG


----------



## mel

pinuptami said:


> From this past Monday
> 
> Note the horrified child in the background of the first photo. Hubs and I enjoy scarring youngins for life.



love it!!!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Gottfried and I at an Albany area BBW party Saturday night.


----------



## succubus_dxb

New boy. Nawwwwwwww :wubu: 

View attachment BobandColin.jpg


----------



## Blockierer

mcbeth said:


> Lovely couple  Also, what a spectacular location...are you in a castle?


Thank you. 
How did you know? The pic was taken in a castle.


----------



## Blockierer

BeautifulBigD said:


> I am a new member, came across this thread and thought it was a cute idea. Here is a picture of me and my baby. His eyes are almost completely shut, but I still think it's cute.


Nice nice pic. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

succubus_dxb said:


> New boy. Nawwwwwwww :wubu:


That is so cute, Bobbie.  Congrats!


----------



## littlefairywren

succubus_dxb said:


> New boy. Nawwwwwwww :wubu:



You look soooo happy Bobbi...awww what a lovely pic :happy:


----------



## bigsexy920

I love my boy !!!!! and he loves me


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

What a cute couple you two make Berna! I'm still trying to decide who has better hair though.


----------



## Paul

bigsexy920 said:


> I love my boy !!!!! and he loves me


 I never thought you would be going to the dogs! A very cute picture.


----------



## Buttah

tonynyc said:


> *D*ebra and I at the Jan 30th, 2010 - NJ Post Holiday Meetup at Verdigre's



aint nuthin' like black love :wubu:

this is beautiful!


----------



## nettie

succubus_dxb said:


> New boy. Nawwwwwwww :wubu:



Absolutely adorable photo!


----------



## LovelyLiz

ThatFatGirl said:


> Gottfried and I at an Albany area BBW party Saturday night.



Good looking couple!



bigsexy920 said:


> I love my boy !!!!! and he loves me



Looks like a very true love


----------



## Jes

Al Diggy said:


> Me and "Mrs. Diggy"...



Congratulations on your remarriage, Carla!!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Valentines Day


----------



## Inhibited

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Valentines Day



You look gorgeous, i <3 the dress, looks so good on you....


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Inhibited said:


> You look gorgeous, i <3 the dress, looks so good on you....



Aw thank you! Dress is kinda old actually- Avenue circa 2008, but I wanted to be conservative since we went to church that morning lol. Thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## tonynyc

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Valentines Day



*G*reat picture you two- how was te Valentine's Day meal???


----------



## tonynyc

bigsexy920 said:


> I love my boy !!!!! and he loves me



*C*ute picture - you look adorable & what a sweet pooch


----------



## littlefairywren

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Valentines Day



So lovely...the both of you!


----------



## KHayes666

Its funny how I've taken a billion pix when I'm with her but I only have 2 photos of us together. This pic was taken in November during one of the first times I slept over her house.









The next one was taken in late December just after x-mas with Mr. America making a special guest appearance. This was our mariachi band lol


----------



## Shosh

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Valentines Day



You look just beautiful. You are so pretty.

I have a similar dress.


----------



## Gingembre

So many cute couples here! Makes me warm and fuzzy and jealous, ha ha!


----------



## Shosh

Shosh said:


> You look just beautiful. You are so pretty.
> 
> I have a similar dress.



Here is my similar dress. I have gained a LOT since then. Lol.!
View attachment Shosh.jpg


----------



## furious styles




----------



## Blackjack

furious styles said:


> (awesomeness)



I fucking *love *this picture.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

^^ What Beej said.


----------



## furious styles

weird mirror tricks ftw! thanks guys. she makes the picture pretty.


----------



## Carrie

furious styles said:


> weird mirror tricks ftw! thanks guys. she makes the picture pretty.


Oh, for chrissake. No fair, making hapless readers get all weepy from the sweetness.  Honestly, you two, so darling together. :happy:


----------



## drewedwards

Me and my gal Jamie.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

furious styles said:


>



Damn paparazzi always popping up when you least expect them!


----------



## Mishty

I found this photo from New Years.... those glasses :wubu: 

View attachment DSCI0142.jpg


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover

Me and my girl again - see the thread I created called "Valentines Day" for another one...

Matt. 

View attachment 231948.jpg


----------



## babyjeep21

Okay so you can't see our faces... but I love this picture so much, I thought I'd share. Joe and I had our baby last week and my mom snapped a whole bunch of pictures. This was in the middle of them! :wubu: 

View attachment love.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Sweet photo, A. and congrats on the baby!


----------



## DeniseW

us at the NJ Bash last weekend 

View attachment NJBash2010party.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

babyjeep21 said:


> Okay so you can't see our faces... but I love this picture so much, I thought I'd share. Joe and I had our baby last week and my mom snapped a whole bunch of pictures. This was in the middle of them! :wubu:



CONGRATSSS!!!! Lovely picture too!


----------



## toni

babyjeep21 said:


> Okay so you can't see our faces... but I love this picture so much, I thought I'd share. Joe and I had our baby last week and my mom snapped a whole bunch of pictures. This was in the middle of them! :wubu:



Congrats! Tell us about the baby!


----------



## SoVerySoft

babyjeep21 said:


> Okay so you can't see our faces... but I love this picture so much, I thought I'd share. Joe and I had our baby last week and my mom snapped a whole bunch of pictures. This was in the middle of them! :wubu:



I heart this pic SOOOO damn much. :wubu:

Congrats on your new addition!! Boy? Girl? Name??


----------



## babyjeep21

Boy! His name is Anderson. 6 pounds, 12 ounces and 20.5 inches long. :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft

soooo happy for you. Can't wait to see pics. Hope you're getting some sleep!

ok...sorry to derail


----------



## succubus_dxb

just found these in the depths of my laptop...they make me go 'awww', hopefully no one pukes from how frickin' cute we are (puke) 

don't think I've posted these before...if so.... well...here they are again  

View attachment IMG_0852-small.jpg


View attachment IMG_0856-small.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

succubus_dxb said:


> just found these in the depths of my laptop...they make me go 'awww', hopefully no one pukes from how frickin' cute we are (puke)
> 
> don't think I've posted these before...if so.... well...here they are again



The last one...OMG! You guys are adorable :happy:


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> just found these in the depths of my laptop...they make me go 'awww', hopefully no one pukes from how frickin' cute we are (puke)
> 
> don't think I've posted these before...if so.... well...here they are again



Oh my :bounce:.. Your too much Bobbie!!! Too adorable!!! 




Must not be jealous!!! Must not be jealous!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

All those pics really warmed my heart!


----------



## CastingPearls

My brother and his wife


----------



## CastingPearls

My beautiful late sister on her wedding day with her husband and my brother with his wife.


----------



## CastingPearls

Wonton and Nacho.True love <3


----------



## succubus_dxb

CastingPearls said:


> Wonton and Nacho.True love <3



lolllll fantastic. They look truly happy :wubu:


----------



## DitzyBrunette

CastingPearls said:


> Wonton and Nacho.True love <3



LOL!!! I was awww'ing over all the pics and then the cats, that was funny. Super cute (and I hate cats so that's saying something).


----------



## DitzyBrunette

succubus_dxb said:


> just found these in the depths of my laptop...they make me go 'awww', hopefully no one pukes from how frickin' cute we are (puke)
> 
> don't think I've posted these before...if so.... well...here they are again



The first picture is extremely cool. I love that. He looks like a handsome guy too, very cute couple


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> Wonton and Nacho.True love <3



Great names!


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> Great names!


I used to name all my pets after food until Spouse put the kibosh on that. I used to have a cat named Peaches, a hamster named Endive and two parakeets named Fluffernutter and Din-din. We still have two birds named Martini and Absinth.


----------



## BeautifulBigD

I love this man! 

View attachment SD531536(small).JPG


View attachment DSC_7981(small).JPG


View attachment Me&Dan.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

BeautifulBigD said:


> I love this man!



You guys look so great together...lovely pics!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BeautifulBigD said:


> I love this man!



Very cute couple- with contagious smiles  :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

BeautifulBigD said:


> I love this man!




You have the greatest smile. And amazing teeths!


----------



## BeautifulBigD

littlefairywren said:


> You guys look so great together...lovely pics!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very cute couple- with contagious smiles  :bow:





Surlysomething said:


> You have the greatest smile. And amazing teeths!





Thank you all! You are so great!


----------



## lucidbliss

me and my sugar 

View attachment JJKHJKHJ.jpg


----------



## Lamia

I can't remember if I posted these here or not, but here they are anyway. 

Jim and I X-mas 2007







2009 playing pictionary











Easter 2010


----------



## littlefairywren

Lamia said:


> I can't remember if I posted these here or not, but here they are anyway.



Lamia, the last photo of you and Jim....just beautiful. I love it


----------



## destined

I can see why it's your favorite. That's sooo adorable!


----------



## KHayes666

better pic this time


----------



## Lamia

littlefairywren said:


> Lamia, the last photo of you and Jim....just beautiful. I love it



thanks  He's always so miserable in pictures because the flash hurts his eyes that it's hard to get a picture of him not frowning.


----------



## msbard90

mini golf is god.

nate and me:


----------



## KHayes666

msbard90 said:


> mini golf is god.
> 
> nate and me:



I think i see Happy Gilmore in the background, yo!


----------



## msbard90

KHayes666 said:


> I think i see Happy Gilmore in the background, yo!



Dude this is the place I was telling you about! It was on that long road across from ESPN. Next time you come down lets so go, k cool thanks


----------



## HottiMegan

I can't believe i never saw this thread before. I looked at all pages. So much happiness on this thread 
It's rare that i get a photo with my hubby since one of us is usually behind the camera so this is a self shot pic of us swimming. (yeah, we swim a TON in the summer  )


----------



## Fallenangel2904

KHayes666 said:


> better pic this time



Aw really cute pic of you two Kevin!!


----------



## msbard90

HottiMegan said:


> I can't believe i never saw this thread before. I looked at all pages. So much happiness on this thread
> It's rare that i get a photo with my hubby since one of us is usually behind the camera so this is a self shot pic of us swimming. (yeah, we swim a TON in the summer  )



aww so cute you two look amazing!


----------



## Big Butt Asshley

My two new favorite pic of us! The 1st was at a BBW pool party and the 2nd
was taken during our vacation to Disney a few weeks back!


----------



## Tad

Big Butt Asshley said:


> My two new favorite pic of us! The 1st was at a BBW pool party and the 2nd
> was taken during our vacation to Disney a few weeks back!



Both fantastic pics....although I'm really impressed with the photographer in the first one, good thing they didn't drop the camera!


----------



## Big Butt Asshley

Not sure what happened



Big Butt Asshley said:


> My two new favorite pic of us! The 1st was at a BBW pool party and the 2nd
> was taken during our vacation to Disney a few weeks back!



View attachment Carla & Diggy pool.jpg


View attachment DSC03135.JPG


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara and I just a few minutes ago.  

View attachment MandE.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Weirdo890 said:


> Micara and I just a few minutes ago.


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!
(You look cute together!!!!)


----------



## Britty

Everyone looks so amazing and happy! What beautiful couples! :happy:


----------



## rush68

I would have preferred a picture where at least one of us had our shirts on, but doesn't seem I have any.


----------



## LovelyLiz

rush68 said:


> I would have preferred a picture where at least one of us had our shirts on, but doesn't seem I have any.



What a great photo! I love the expressiveness on both faces (well, profiles) and the dynamic captured in that moment. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## mel

I heart this thread :wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb

rush68 said:


> I would have preferred a picture where at least one of us had our shirts on, but doesn't seem I have any.



naawwwwww:happy:


----------



## BBW4Chattery

rush68 said:


> I would have preferred a picture where at least one of us had our shirts on, but doesn't seem I have any.



That is a sign of a good relationship.

<----------- envious

Adorable... you guys... and everyone else. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## succubus_dxb

goofing around bowling the other day. I love this boy :wubu:

I look a bit....funny...but it's because I was giggling like a school girl. 

View attachment 61714_436582377047_507902047_4981474_7654521_n.jpg


----------



## Aust99

:kiss2:Naawww!! Bobbie I love your shorter hair... looking hot girl!!

You two are so cute together.:kiss2:


----------



## littlefairywren

succubus_dxb said:


> goofing around bowling the other day. I love this boy :wubu:
> 
> I look a bit....funny...but it's because I was giggling like a school girl.



Love it!! You guys are adorable :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> :kiss2:Naawww!! Bobbie I love your shorter hair... looking hot girl!!
> 
> You two are so cute together.:kiss2:





littlefairywren said:


> Love it!! You guys are adorable :happy:



thank you girlies! x


----------



## ekmanifest

Mods, please tell me if this is a no-no to post - but I've recently started a blog site on SSBBW/BBW relationships and dating. I would love to be able to show some of these photos. They just make my day every time I look at them. If anyone on this thread would like to give me permission to post their photo or would like to submit a guest blog with their photo, please PM me.


----------



## The Orange Mage

:wubu:


----------



## Allie Cat

The Orange Mage said:


> :wubu:



Aww, double cuteness.


----------



## Ample Pie

Alicia Rose said:


> Aww, double cuteness.



I look weird, but isn't he adorable? Moreover, we're in front of a 444 highway sign (see my avatar <--) because he took me to see it!!!!! 

:wubu: He's the best. Just saying. :blush:


----------



## The Orange Mage

Rebecca said:


> I look weird, but isn't he adorable?



Hey, I feel the same, only the other way around!


----------



## Allie Cat

Oh hush, you're both adorable.


----------



## isamarie69

Rebecca said:


> I look weird, but isn't he adorable? Moreover, we're in front of a 444 highway sign (see my avatar <--) because he took me to see it!!!!!
> 
> :wubu: He's the best. Just saying. :blush:



I think you look happy! lol that is weird around these parts, But thats ok weird is hot


----------



## Ample Pie

isamarie69 said:


> I think you look happy! lol that is weird around these parts, But thats ok weird is hot


He and I have weird to spare--it's one of my favorite things about us.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Aww, Rebecca and Mage, that's a lovely photo, and you guys are so adorable together. So happy that two wonderful people found love together. :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

The Orange Mage said:


> :wubu:



Aww, this warms my heart!! I love this thread, and I love your wee pic :happy:


----------



## g-squared

We just started dating a few days ago, obviously we work together haha.

View attachment 12343217563.jpg


----------



## toni

g-squared said:


> We just started dating a few days ago, obviously we work together haha.



That is pretty freaking cute!


----------



## Surlysomething

g-squared said:


> We just started dating a few days ago, obviously we work together haha.
> 
> View attachment 86064



Cute pic!

But can I have a large, 3 cream, 2 sweetener and a 10 pack of timbits, 5 chocolate and 5 sour cream glazed?

Thanks


----------



## Captain Save

I'm going to bring this up next time you hassle me about eating pies, Surly...
:happy:

All the pics in this thread are really nice; they make me yearn for the chance to be in my own pic!


----------



## mybluice

Crying right now....my boyfriend was here for 4 days and we did not take one pic together :doh:


----------



## knottyknicky

squeeee new piccies!


----------



## Jes

knottyknicky said:


> squeeee new piccies!
> b]



FanTAStic setting! Love the bold colors and ...everything!


----------



## mossystate

knottyknicky said:


> squeeee new piccies!



Those are great! All those patterns and lines... and the energy from the two of you...wonderful.


----------



## LovelyLiz

knottyknicky said:


> squeeee new piccies!



Wow!!! You, are ravishing, and he is pretty damn fine himself. What a great pair you two make! I love how much fun you guys are having in the pics. Thanks so much for sharing. (Also, please become my stylist.)


----------



## mango

knottyknicky said:


> squeeee new piccies!



*Cute pics kk!

Love the location setting!!

*


----------



## Tad

knottyknicky said:


> squeeee new piccies!



Great pics! and what everyone else said


----------



## knottyknicky

thanks folks. for anybody wondering, thats the entrance to Heinz Hall here in Pittsburgh. I was shooting a boring corporate event there and we were messing around in front of the camera before they opened the doors. had to get the light right, and all


----------



## janus74

i have to admit: i love this thread- all the happy and pretty couples!
by the way-i am a 35y male who looks forward dating a bbw!


----------



## Dolce

knottyknicky said:


> squeeee new piccies!



SO HOT!!!! What a great looking couple! So stylish..


----------



## Dolce

HottiMegan said:


> I can't believe i never saw this thread before. I looked at all pages. So much happiness on this thread
> It's rare that i get a photo with my hubby since one of us is usually behind the camera so this is a self shot pic of us swimming. (yeah, we swim a TON in the summer  )



I have a total crush on you, Megan! Your hubby has kind eyes... Very sweet pic.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

I haven't posted pictures on here in a while and I wanted to share a few of our favorites from our wedding this fall.


----------



## CastingPearls

I love these!!!! Amazing!


----------



## littlefairywren

Sasha, your photos are just lovely! You both look so happy


----------



## LovelyLiz

Sasha - what lovely pictures! You are both stunning. And I love the detail on your dress!!!


----------



## AmazingAmy

knottyknicky said:


> squeeee new piccies!





BigCutieSasha said:


> I haven't posted pictures on here in a while and I wanted to share a few of our favorites from our wedding this fall.



I adoooooore these! They look they belong on the homepages for dating sites - so happy and picturesque! :wubu: Both lovely couples, and congratulations.


----------



## Emma

I had no idea you and Ben got married! Congrats  Do you both plan to live over in the US or here?


----------



## toni

BigCutieSasha said:


> I haven't posted pictures on here in a while and I wanted to share a few of our favorites from our wedding this fall.



OMG...So beautiful. :bow:
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

BigCutieSasha said:


> I haven't posted pictures on here in a while and I wanted to share a few of our favorites from our wedding this fall.



Your dress is gorgeous.

Congrats on the special day.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Your photos are spectacular, Sasha. I can see and feel the joy there. Congrats to you both!


----------



## Allie Cat

knottyknicky said:


> thanks folks. for anybody wondering, thats the entrance to Heinz Hall here in Pittsburgh. I was shooting a boring corporate event there and we were messing around in front of the camera before they opened the doors. had to get the light right, and all



I think I recognize those stairs! xD


----------



## LalaCity

knottyknicky said:


> squeeee new piccies!



Eh, I'd be a lying bitch if I didn't admit that I'm completely jealous...but also happy for you. Adorable couple.


----------



## EtobicokeFA

BigCutieSasha said:


> I haven't posted pictures on here in a while and I wanted to share a few of our favorites from our wedding this fall.



Great pictures. Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## succubus_dxb

taken about an hour ago  

View attachment smallcolinandi.jpg


----------



## Blackjack

succubus_dxb said:


> taken about an hour ago



awwwwwwwww:happy:

(it feels so fuckin' wierd for me to say that, but it's all that comes to mind)


----------



## succubus_dxb

lol thank you BlackJack, he makes me feel 'awwwww' too :wubu:


----------



## LalaCity

succubus_dxb said:


> taken about an hour ago



I third that "awwww." He's lovin' on ya.


----------



## CastingPearls

succubus_dxb said:


> taken about an hour ago


I love that pic. Sweet.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

littlefairywren said:


> Sasha, your photos are just lovely! You both look so happy





mcbeth said:


> Sasha - what lovely pictures! You are both stunning. And I love the detail on your dress!!!





AmazingAmy said:


> I adoooooore these! They look they belong on the homepages for dating sites - so happy and picturesque! :wubu: Both lovely couples, and congratulations.





CurvyEm said:


> I had no idea you and Ben got married! Congrats  Do you both plan to live over in the US or here?





toni said:


> OMG...So beautiful. :bow:
> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!





Surlysomething said:


> Your dress is gorgeous.
> 
> Congrats on the special day.





ThatFatGirl said:


> Your photos are spectacular, Sasha. I can see and feel the joy there. Congrats to you both!





EtobicokeFA said:


> Great pictures. Congratulations and thanks for sharing.



Thank you all for the amazingly sweet and supportive comments! It was the best day of my life and I'm glad you enjoyed seeing some pictures from it!


----------



## DeerVictory

I'm head over heels for this boy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

DeerVictory said:


> I'm head over heels for this boy.



Awwwww.


----------



## spacedcowgirl

DeerVictory said:


> I'm head over heels for this boy.



This is an amazing picture! I love it!


----------



## Tad

DeerVictory said:


> I'm head over heels for this boy.



Great pic! And I hope he's heels over head for you, too


----------



## Duchess of York

Taken about a week or two ago...:wubu::smitten: The bright flash hurts his eyes. 

View attachment us (2).jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

I have already put up a pic in the lounge, but I can't resist posting in this thread. We were having fun and playing around on the cam over New Years.... 

View attachment Picture 27.jpg


View attachment Picture 53.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> I have already put up a pic in the lounge, but I can't resist posting in this thread. We were having fun and playing around on the cam over New Years....


Beautiful. You two look so happy I could cry.


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> I have already put up a pic in the lounge, but I can't resist posting in this thread. We were having fun and playing around on the cam over New Years....




oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!! I want to snuggle you both!! Adorable and I am so happy for you :happy:


----------



## LivingCanvas

So many adorable couples... I hope that I can post a photo on this thread someday. :]


----------



## Inhibited

littlefairywren said:


> I have already put up a pic in the lounge, but I can't resist posting in this thread. We were having fun and playing around on the cam over New Years....



Aww thats so wonderful, am so happy for you 
I wanted to rep you but i have to spread it around first ..


----------



## Paul

Lovely Fairywren.



littlefairywren said:


> I have already put up a pic in the lounge, but I can't resist posting in this thread. We were having fun and playing around on the cam over New Years....


----------



## 1love_emily

I hope that one day I'll be able to post such a beautiful and happy picture on this board


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

littlefairywren said:


> I have already put up a pic in the lounge, but I can't resist posting in this thread. We were having fun and playing around on the cam over New Years....



What a lovely couple you two make!  :bow:


----------



## paperman921

1love_emily said:


> I hope that one day I'll be able to post such a beautiful and happy picture on this board



Ditto, this thread brings a smile to my face


----------



## succubus_dxb

littlefairywren said:


> I have already put up a pic in the lounge, but I can't resist posting in this thread. We were having fun and playing around on the cam over New Years....



arghhhhh so cute! :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

CastingPearls said:


> Beautiful. You two look so happy I could cry.





fat9276 said:


> oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!! I want to snuggle you both!! Adorable and I am so happy for you :happy:





Inhibited said:


> Aww thats so wonderful, am so happy for you
> I wanted to rep you but i have to spread it around first ..





Paul said:


> Lovely Fairywren.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What a lovely couple you two make!  :bow:





succubus_dxb said:


> arghhhhh so cute! :wubu:



Thanks guys!

@Emily....you will put a pic up in this thread one day, I have no doubt about that


----------



## WVMountainrear

I just joined Dimensions, and I think this thread is one of my favorites so far...love all of the pictures of the happy couples. Here's to many more years together! :batting:


----------



## staceysmith

Myself and The Orange Mage.  I have a different one from that day as my avatar too.


----------



## Paul

This is an uber cute picture staceysmith.



staceysmith said:


> Myself and The Orange Mage.  I have a different one from that day as my avatar too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

staceysmith said:


> Myself and The Orange Mage.  I have a different one from that day as my avatar too.



I really like this picture- very sweet.


----------



## another

We've known each other since he was a senior in high school and I was a freshman. This September passed, he made a comment that he always found me really sweet and cute, and after a few dates, I knew that he was perfect for me.
He's also the only ginger I've ever met with a soul ;D 

View attachment 155823_179356375408790_100000032859118_644446_3490032_n.jpg


View attachment 155535_179359955408432_100000032859118_644513_7164169_n.jpg


----------



## Paul

You both make a very cute couple.


riafayce said:


> We've known each other since he was a senior in high school and I was a freshman. This September passed, he made a comment that he always found me really sweet and cute, and after a few dates, I knew that he was perfect for me.
> He's also the only ginger I've ever met with a soul ;D


----------



## Aust99

riafayce said:


> We've known each other since he was a senior in high school and I was a freshman. This September passed, he made a comment that he always found me really sweet and cute, and after a few dates, I knew that he was perfect for me.
> He's also the only ginger I've ever met with a soul ;D



Soooo cute!!!! I love ginger boys! You both look like fun.


----------



## NJDoll

The only man who didn't take more than half my bed, never complained about the food I served and EVERYDAY was happy when I came home from work!  

View attachment 2010-11-05_0228.jpg


View attachment littleman.jpg


View attachment littleman2.jpg


----------



## weightedalternatives

My FA and I just got married after two years. Best day of my life. 

View attachment 56341_1485322818584_1399312488_31013574_2272450_o.jpg


----------



## Brit_FA

Bless your heart. We finally got it right.


----------



## LovelyLiz

weightedalternatives said:


> My FA and I just got married after two years. Best day of my life.



Congratulations! May you have a wonderful life together.


----------



## BigCutieMeg

Those are amazing pics!! I absolutely love them and I am totally jealous of your dress and beauty!!! xoxo



BigCutieSasha said:


> I haven't posted pictures on here in a while and I wanted to share a few of our favorites from our wedding this fall.


----------



## weightedalternatives

mcbeth said:


> Congratulations! May you have a wonderful life together.


Thank you!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

NJDoll said:


> The only man who didn't take more than half my bed, never complained about the food I served and EVERYDAY was happy when I came home from work!



Awww! He is so cute! What's his name?


----------



## indy500tchr

This is me and my new boyfriend. :wubu:






This was taken on the first day we met.


----------



## CastingPearls

indy500tchr said:


> This is me and my new boyfriend. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken on the first day we met.


He's a cutie-pie! You look great together!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

indy500tchr said:


> This is me and my new boyfriend. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken on the first day we met.



Great pic, indy


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Hey indy - I know someone else who has a picture that was taken the first day she met her boyfriend. Me! And we are still together over twenty years later. Sounds like a good sign to me. Plus you both look adorable.


----------



## SoVerySoft

indy500tchr said:


> This is me and my new boyfriend. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken on the first day we met.



Love love love love love this


----------



## LovelyLiz

indy500tchr said:


> This is me and my new boyfriend. :wubu:
> 
> This was taken on the first day we met.



You guys look wonderful together.  Glad you found each other!


----------



## Famouslastwords

indy500tchr said:


> This is me and my new boyfriend. :wubu:
> 
> 
> This was taken on the first day we met.



You are so cute together!


----------



## Paul

Good looking man Indy. You are a cute couple. Hint: more pictures of you and the boyfriend. 




indy500tchr said:


> This is me and my new boyfriend. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken on the first day we met.


----------



## Punkin1024

indy500tchr said:


> This is me and my new boyfriend. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken on the first day we met.



Lovely picture of a lovely couple. You two look perfect together.


----------



## sugar and spice

indy500tchr said:


> This is me and my new boyfriend. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken on the first day we met.



I'm so happy for you! He really is a cutie pie and you two make a great looking couple congratulations!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

indy500tchr said:


> This is me and my new boyfriend. :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken on the first day we met.



I'm happy for both of you Lady! Fantastic picture- and you both look so happy together after just one day


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I know the topic is FA/BBW but since it's on the main board I figured I'd stick this in here either way. 

I stick to the BHM/ffa board, and I'm part of a BHM/FFA couple. It's been great . .


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know the topic is FA/BBW but since it's on the main board I figured I'd stick this in here either way.
> 
> I stick to the BHM/ffa board, and I'm part of a BHM/FFA couple. It's been great . .



Cuuuuuuute! :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know the topic is FA/BBW but since it's on the main board I figured I'd stick this in here either way.
> 
> I stick to the BHM/ffa board, and I'm part of a BHM/FFA couple. It's been great



I think this post is perfectly suited to this thread. You guys are adorable!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know the topic is FA/BBW but since it's on the main board I figured I'd stick this in here either way.
> 
> I stick to the BHM/ffa board, and I'm part of a BHM/FFA couple. It's been great . .



Fantastic pic! Welcome to the thread


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know the topic is FA/BBW but since it's on the main board I figured I'd stick this in here either way.
> 
> I stick to the BHM/ffa board, and I'm part of a BHM/FFA couple. It's been great . .




Such a great photo! Glad you shared. 

Also, love the pic of you and your new guy, Indy!


<3 this thread!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Here's a pretty goofy end of the evening, end of the bottle of house chianti photo I took of my husband and I last week as we celebrated our 4th anniversary at Macaroni Grill.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know the topic is FA/BBW but since it's on the main board I figured I'd stick this in here either way.
> 
> I stick to the BHM/ffa board, and I'm part of a BHM/FFA couple. It's been great . .



Awwwwwww! I love it! You guys look great together. 



ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's a pretty goofy end of the evening, end of the bottle of house chianti photo I took of my husband and I last week as we celebrated our 4th anniversary at Macaroni Grill.



Happy Anniversary! Lovely couple.


----------



## Punkin1024

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's a pretty goofy end of the evening, end of the bottle of house chianti photo I took of my husband and I last week as we celebrated our 4th anniversary at Macaroni Grill.



So cute! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

mcbeth said:


> Awwwwwww! I love it! You guys look great together.
> 
> Happy Anniversary! Lovely couple.





Punkin1024 said:


> So cute! Happy Anniversary!



Thank you both!


----------



## Jes

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thank you both!



I still remember when the 2 of you were just menaces to fine furniture everywhere. .... 

i always giggle when i think of it, L.


----------



## QueenB

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's a pretty goofy end of the evening, end of the bottle of house chianti photo I took of my husband and I last week as we celebrated our 4th anniversary at Macaroni Grill.



gorgeous couple! happy anniversary


----------



## Anjula

DeerVictory said:


> I'm head over heels for this boy.



aww,cute! I love this pic!


----------



## EtobicokeFA

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's a pretty goofy end of the evening, end of the bottle of house chianti photo I took of my husband and I last week as we celebrated our 4th anniversary at Macaroni Grill.




Happy Anniversary you two.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Jes said:


> I still remember when the 2 of you were just menaces to fine furniture everywhere. ....
> 
> i always giggle when i think of it, L.



 I kind of miss that bed. 



QueenB said:


> gorgeous couple! happy anniversary





EtobicokeFA said:


> Happy Anniversary you two.



Thank you!


----------



## Ruffie

Husband and I before his Christmas Party this year. 

View attachment 148209_10150105215322578_531052577_7621737_4920694_n.jpg


----------



## Jes

Ruffie said:


> Husband and I before his Christmas Party this year.



Lovely. You are both very shiny and cute!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Ruffie said:


> Husband and I before his Christmas Party this year.



RAWR! Foxy couple.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ruffie said:


> Husband and I before his Christmas Party this year.


 

Beautiful picture! You're such a lovely couple, Ruth.


----------



## Punkin1024

Ruffie said:


> Husband and I before his Christmas Party this year.



What a lovely picture of you two!


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Wonderful photo, Ruffie!


----------



## Ruffie

Thank you everyone for the kind comments. They are appreciated!
Ruth


----------



## Blockierer

Ruffie said:


> Husband and I before his Christmas Party this year.


Very nice couple  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Deacone

Awww, all you guys look so happy together :]

Here is me and J_JP_M my FA and gorgeous boyfriend :]


----------



## AmazingAmy

Deacone said:


> Awww, all you guys look so happy together :]
> 
> Here is me and J_JP_M my FA and gorgeous boyfriend :]



I love this. You look so right together.


----------



## CastingPearls

Deacone said:


> Awww, all you guys look so happy together :]
> 
> Here is me and J_JP_M my FA and gorgeous boyfriend :]


This IS a great pic and I love your hair.


----------



## Blackjack

Deacone said:


> Awww, all you guys look so happy together :]
> 
> Here is me and J_JP_M my FA and gorgeous boyfriend :]



This picture is fucking awesome.


----------



## Mathias

littlefairywren said:


> I have already put up a pic in the lounge, but I can't resist posting in this thread. We were having fun and playing around on the cam over New Years....



I love this picture! :happy:


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

This was taken almost a year ago. My sister needed models to test out her new camera and I volunteered my best friend and I. Later that same day he asked me to be his girlfriend. =] aww


----------



## AmazingAmy

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> This was taken almost a year ago. My sister needed models to test out her new camera and I volunteered my best friend and I. Later that same day he asked me to be his girlfriend. =] aww



Aw, you guys are so cute.


----------



## Punkin1024

Deacone said:


> Awww, all you guys look so happy together :]
> 
> Here is me and J_JP_M my FA and gorgeous boyfriend :]



Wow, another really, really cute couple! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Punkin1024

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> This was taken almost a year ago. My sister needed models to test out her new camera and I volunteered my best friend and I. Later that same day he asked me to be his girlfriend. =] aww



Very soulful looking picture. Your sister took a fantastic photo!


----------



## Jah

Me and my husband. 

View attachment us pic.jpg


----------



## Nose_body_knows

Jah said:


> Me and my husband.


We make a cute couple lol.  :wubu:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> This was taken almost a year ago. My sister needed models to test out her new camera and I volunteered my best friend and I. Later that same day he asked me to be his girlfriend. =] aww



Great pic! You're lovely - and that's a nice pic of the two of you.



Jah said:


> Me and my husband.



I agree with your husband, you do make a cute couple.


----------



## patmcf

Deacone said:


>



Sweet gauges, are those 3/4 inch?
Congratulations on your loving relationship


----------



## Deacone

patmcf said:


> Sweet gauges, are those 3/4 inch?
> Congratulations on your loving relationship



1 - nah it's 22mm. which is .5 of a mm off an inch 

2 - Thank you ^_^


----------



## patmcf

Deacone said:


> 1 - nah it's 22mm. which is .5 of a mm off an inch



That is badass.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Jah said:


> Me and my husband.



You both look so happy


----------



## indy500tchr

Me and Eric this weekend at Cataract Falls...thought this would be a good V-day pic


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

indy500tchr said:


> Me and Eric this weekend at Cataract Falls...thought this would be a good V-day pic


Awwww, I love it! :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

indy500tchr said:


> Me and Eric this weekend at Cataract Falls...thought this would be a good V-day pic



Gorgeous pic!


----------



## KHayes666

My camera died (after 10 years) last month but if there was ever a photographic moment it would be my last night with my g/f and I all dressed up, holding each other's hands across the table and kissing.

Perfect Valentine's Day.


----------



## nettie

indy500tchr said:


> Me and Eric this weekend at Cataract Falls...thought this would be a good V-day pic



I love this photo! So sweet.


----------



## roundrevelry

I'm new here but I'll jump in right away.

My lovely girl and I...


----------



## roundrevelry

And one more


----------



## Aust99

Roundrevelry, you two are adorable!!!


----------



## roundrevelry

Aust99 said:


> Roundrevelry, you two are adorable!!!



Thanks! I think she brings all the adorable to the table though. I'm just an accent piece. lol :happy:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm pretty sure I said this on the previous page, but this is my most favorite thread ever.. lovely pics, all. <3


----------



## Deacone

roundrevelry said:


> And one more



You guys look so cute together! :]

I love your girlfriend's tattoos


----------



## BlueBurning

My Fiancee and I


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Very sweet photo! Love your girl's necklace too.


----------



## prairiegirl

Hehe oh Blueburning, I'm so drunk in this picture with you.


----------



## LivingCanvas

Gotta love the "I'm not ready for this photo" face...

We're pretty smitten. :wubu:






I look really gross but I shouldn't expect any different...At this point, I was exhausted & sweaty because I'd been dancing at a rave for hours . =]


----------



## LovelyLiz

LivingCanvas said:


> Gotta love the "I'm not ready for this photo" face...
> 
> We're pretty smitten. :wubu:
> 
> I look really gross but I shouldn't expect any different...At this point, I was exhausted & sweaty because I'd been dancing at a rave for hours . =]



You guys look wonderful, and super happy! I love it.


----------



## Deacone

Taken last night :>


----------



## LovelyLiz

Deacone said:


> Taken last night :>



Besides being hot, you guys look like a lot of fun. 
---
Here's one of my bf and I taken yesterday after we climbed to the top of this hill. (He's not really an FA - just open to all kinds of people, but he is a me admirer, so I think that's good enough for this thread, right?)


----------



## Punkin1024

mcbeth said:


> Besides being hot, you guys look like a lot of fun.
> ---
> Here's one of my bf and I taken yesterday after we climbed to the top of this hill. (He's not really an FA - just open to all kinds of people, but he is a me admirer, so I think that's good enough for this thread, right?)




Awww! :happy:


----------



## PeanutButterfly

Me and the boyfriend last summer. My favorite picture of us, ever :wubu:


----------



## PeanutButterfly

hmm... I was gonna post a pic of me and the boyfriend but I cant get it to work  Oh well...

I love this thread though. All the pics are so cute!


----------



## Blackjack

PeanutButterfly said:


> hmm... I was gonna post a pic of me and the boyfriend but I cant get it to work  Oh well...
> 
> I love this thread though. All the pics are so cute!



I managed to see it through internet wizardry... and I love that pic.


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

I need to get more pics to post. I mean couple pics are awesome and so cute. I especially love seeing plus size couples or couples where 1 is bbw and the other isnt.

But much love 2 you all.


----------



## indy500tchr

Eric and I waiting for our dinner reservation. We took our first road trip to Chicago this past weekend. He made me feel like a total princess all weekend. The least I could do was give him a smooch


----------



## Shu-shu

We married for 3 years. And we have the same clothes. :smitten: 

View attachment DSCN2351 (572x640) (358x400) (269x300).jpg


----------



## PeanutButterfly

Thanks to Green Eyed Fairy, I think I managed to attach the pic to this post  

View attachment 41084_423996150851_581165851_5118637_406040_n.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024

indy500tchr said:


> Eric and I waiting for our dinner reservation. We took our first road trip to Chicago this past weekend. He made me feel like a total princess all weekend. The least I could do was give him a smooch


 You two continue to be one of the cutest couples in here!



Shu-shu said:


> We married for 3 years. And we have the same clothes. :smitten:


 Welcome to Dimensions. I love this photo of you two!




PeanutButterfly said:


> Thanks to Green Eyed Fairy, I think I managed to attach the pic to this post



Oh my goodness - you two are adorable. Love, love, love your shirt!


----------



## 1love_emily

I am going to have a photo up here hopefully in six weeks with the certain man who I always rave about...


----------



## Alzison

I may be new to this, guys, but I'm pretty sure my cat is an FA. She is all up in my stomach, all the time. I would put a pic up, but our love is still new and I don't want us to get ahead of ourselves... swoon!


----------



## KarmacomaGirl

My late husband and I in the Finger Lakes while we were dating.. Rest in peace Craig, I love you always! 

View attachment taughannock.jpg


----------



## KarmacomaGirl

PeanutButterfly said:


> Thanks to Green Eyed Fairy, I think I managed to attach the pic to this post



You two look so cute together!  Glad to see so many happy couples!


----------



## mel

again..I heart this thread. I just love seeing peeps so happy  My guy is 'internet picture shy' so maybe I will have to post one of me and the doggie..lol


----------



## Micara

I just got back from a trip to Disney World with Eric (Weirdo890). Poor Eric is still flying somewhere between Phoenix and Seattle after about a million delays. So here are a couple pics of us. Please excuse the no makeup/stupid hat/wicked sunburn look. 

We had an awesome time though! :wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024

Micara said:


> I just got back from a trip to Disney World with Eric (Weirdo890). Poor Eric is still flying somewhere between Phoenix and Seattle after about a million delays. So here are a couple pics of us. Please excuse the no makeup/stupid hat/wicked sunburn look.
> 
> We had an awesome time though! :wubu:



You both look adorable. I'll bet Eric loves you even with the "no makeup/stupid hat/wicked sunburn look".


----------



## KarmacomaGirl

Micara said:


> I just got back from a trip to Disney World with Eric (Weirdo890). Poor Eric is still flying somewhere between Phoenix and Seattle after about a million delays. So here are a couple pics of us. Please excuse the no makeup/stupid hat/wicked sunburn look.
> 
> We had an awesome time though! :wubu:



Aww you guys look so cute together! Did you get mouse ears?


----------



## toni

KarmacomaGirl said:


> My late husband and I in the Finger Lakes while we were dating.. Rest in peace Craig, I love you always!



Wow! How terribly sad...I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Weirdo890

Punkin1024 said:


> You both look adorable. I'll bet Eric loves you even with the "no makeup/stupid hat/wicked sunburn look".



I do indeed. We had such a wonderful time, even with all of the annoying people and flight delays.


----------



## itsfine

knottyknicky said:


> thanks folks. for anybody wondering, thats the entrance to Heinz Hall here in Pittsburgh. I was shooting a boring corporate event there and we were messing around in front of the camera before they opened the doors. had to get the light right, and all



Ooh! I'm going to Heinz Hall in a couple of weeks! So fabulous!


----------



## Fox

Aww, So many cute couples here! It makes me green with envy.


----------



## Shu-shu

We laughed very much ... He drowns in my love to him!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten: 

View attachment DSCN3213.JPG


----------



## Weirdo890

Fox said:


> Aww, So many cute couples here! It makes me green with envy.



Don't worry my man. You'll find that special someone to share your love with. :happy:


----------



## toni

Shu-shu said:


> We laughed very much ... He drowns in my love to him!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten:



That is so awesome!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Shu-shu said:


> We laughed very much ... He drowns in my love to him!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten:



Too cute!


Taken at his nephew's birthday party


----------



## Punkin1024

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Too cute!
> 
> 
> Taken at his nephew's birthday party




This picture made me smile!


----------



## KHayes666

Shu-shu said:


> We laughed very much ... He drowns in my love to him!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten:



Why didn't I think of doing that? lol thanks for the idea


----------



## AuntHen

Micara said:


> I just got back from a trip to Disney World with Eric (Weirdo890). Poor Eric is still flying somewhere between Phoenix and Seattle after about a million delays. So here are a couple pics of us. Please excuse the no makeup/stupid hat/wicked sunburn look.
> 
> We had an awesome time though! :wubu:






Awww, so cute  I live about an hour from there... hope it wasn't too humid for you!


----------



## Mishty

Cross-posted. 

View attachment 0221000122Tgtg.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Mishty said:


> Cross-posted.



What a gorgeous pic, Mishty! You make a lovely couple :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> Cross-posted.


Wow. There isn't anything I don't love about this picture.


----------



## louisaml

Me and my baby, they had a photo booth at an event at his work. I love being married to him.:wubu: 

View attachment love10001.jpg


View attachment love10002.jpg


----------



## Aust99

I've just been through all of these pages.... I feel quite accomplished... Lol. And your all adorable!!


I hope to join you in this thread soon..


----------



## 1love_emily

Fox said:


> Aww, So many cute couples here! It makes me green with envy.



Me too! So jealous... I just have to keep thinking May 7, May 7, May 7 when I finally get to go see him!


----------



## 1love_emily

PeanutButterfly said:


> Thanks to Green Eyed Fairy, I think I managed to attach the pic to this post



You two are so cute! I hope I can snag one as cute and (seemingly) sweet as yours!


----------



## IndplsEric

indy500tchr said:


> Eric and I waiting for our dinner reservation. We took our first road trip to Chicago this past weekend. He made me feel like a total princess all weekend. The least I could do was give him a smooch



Aww....what a cute couple, if I do say so myself. :smitten:


----------



## indy500tchr

IndplsEric said:


> Aww....what a cute couple, if I do say so myself. :smitten:



I agree....and welcome to DIMS hunny!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

IndplsEric said:


> Aww....what a cute couple, if I do say so myself. :smitten:



Yes, a very adorable couple. 



indy500tchr said:


> I agree....and welcome to DIMS hunny!



I second that welcome to Dims!


----------



## witchysbbw

My late husband and I on our honeymoon. It has been 3 months to the day. 

View attachment honeymoon1.jpg


----------



## Paul

I am so sorry to hear about your loss! Welcome back to Dimensions!


witchysbbw said:


> My late husband and I on our honeymoon. It has been 3 months to the day.


----------



## littlefairywren

Aust99 said:


> I've just been through all of these pages.... I feel quite accomplished... Lol. And your all adorable!!
> 
> 
> I hope to join you in this thread soon..



Oooh, is there a hidden meaning in the last sentence?? Should I be getting excited?


----------



## mel

Micara said:


> I just got back from a trip to Disney World with Eric (Weirdo890). Poor Eric is still flying somewhere between Phoenix and Seattle after about a million delays. So here are a couple pics of us. Please excuse the no makeup/stupid hat/wicked sunburn look.
> 
> We had an awesome time though! :wubu:


soooooo cute!! Love Disneyworld..One of the best vacas ever!



Shu-shu said:


> We laughed very much ... He drowns in my love to him!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten:



lol...cute 





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Too cute!
> 
> 
> Taken at his nephew's birthday party


awwwww



Mishty said:


> Cross-posted.



cuteeee



louisaml said:


> Me and my baby, they had a photo booth at an event at his work. I love being married to him.:wubu:



love those photo booth pics!!



IndplsEric said:


> Aww....what a cute couple, if I do say so myself. :smitten:



great pic!



witchysbbw said:


> My late husband and I on our honeymoon. It has been 3 months to the day.



aww I am so sorry to hear that. A great pic for a wonderful memory though


----------



## Shu-shu

My husband is like a dead Lenin in Mausoleum. And I'm beautiful... 

View attachment IMG_8033.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Shu-shu said:


> My husband is like a dead Lenin in Mausoleum. And I'm beautiful...


I love this picture. You are just too cute.


----------



## CastingPearls

witchysbbw said:


> My late husband and I on our honeymoon. It has been 3 months to the day.


You made a beautiful couple. Hugs.


----------



## Deacone

It's been a while since I've posted! So here you go! I thought i'd overload you with sweetness ^_^



























N'awwwww :>


----------



## LovelyLiz

Deacone said:


> It's been a while since I've posted! So here you go! I thought i'd overload you with sweetness ^_^
> 
> N'awwwww :>



I LOVE THESE PHOTOS SO MUCH!!!! I think the second picture is my favorite. It's so clear that he adores you. :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Deacone said:


> It's been a while since I've posted! So here you go! I thought i'd overload you with sweetness ^_^
> 
> N'awwwww :>




Awwwwwwwww is right!! You two are absolutely cavity-inducing sweet. Adorable. :bow:


----------



## Deacone

mcbeth : Awww thank youuuu! ^_^ He does adore me, he's the best boyfriend in the world! And I adore him too 

BigBeautifulMe - I laughed when you said cavity-inducing sweet lol 

Thanks  xx


----------



## The Orange Mage

Deacone said:


> It's been a while since I've posted! So here you go! I thought i'd overload you with sweetness ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N'awwwww :>



Eeeeeeeeeeeeee  So awesome...but I'm biased since I'm a chubby-cheek-kissing addict, sooooo... :>


----------



## 1love_emily

HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP.

It will be one week till I finally get to see him. Only 7 more days, then I can finally just look at him without the confines of a computer. Only 7 more days till I have a photo of us together. Only 7 more days. 

May 7, May 7, May 7.... 

Oh goodness, this will be the longest week ever.


----------



## Paul

I hope all goes well with the visit. I'm excited for you. Please post some pictures of the visit, please [hint, hint].



1love_emily said:


> HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP HOLY CRAP.
> 
> It will be one week till I finally get to see him. Only 7 more days, then I can finally just look at him without the confines of a computer. Only 7 more days till I have a photo of us together. Only 7 more days.
> 
> May 7, May 7, May 7....
> 
> Oh goodness, this will be the longest week ever.


----------



## 1love_emily

Paul said:


> I hope all goes well with the visit. I'm excited for you. Please post some pictures of the visit, please [hint, hint].



I'm hoping that I can Paul! It's down to four more days till I get there 

It's the final count down (cue annoying music in your head now)

I hope pictures will follow


----------



## Dromond

1love_emily said:


> I'm hoping that I can Paul! It's down to four more days till I get there
> 
> *It's the final count down (cue annoying music in your head now)*
> 
> I hope pictures will follow



Hey! I like that song! 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## HayleeRose

Deacone said:


> It's been a while since I've posted! So here you go! I thought i'd overload you with sweetness ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N'awwwww :>



Such a cute couple. Love your tattoos btw.


----------



## AuntHen

Sooo once upon a time in a land called Dims, a girl and a boy started casually talking. They talked about this and that and just kept talking and talking and talking and talking. Then one day, the girl realized that she really *really *liked this boy and wanted to go and visit him. He lived far far away but she didnt care. Lo and behold, he said yes! So the girl (after a couple of delays and what seemed like forever), with passport in hand, hopped on a plane, crossed the Atlantic Ocean and was finally able to meet this beautiful boy in the flesh (and his beautiful family). 

There is no the end because its really just the beginning!! :happy:

If for some reason, you do not recognize the boy I am referring to, I will give you a hint: he lives in the land of wine and cheese, works with books for a living and has an accent! Oh lala 

Oh yeah I almost forgot I absolutely *love *him!! :wubu:


----------



## Aust99

Arrrgh!!!! I had no idea.... So happy for you both.... Biggest smile on my face over here!!!!:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## The Orange Mage

YES! So happy for you guys!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

fat9276 said:


> Sooo once upon a time in a land called Dims, a girl and a boy started casually talking. They talked about this and that and just kept talking and talking and talking and talking. Then one day, the girl realized that she really *really *liked this boy and wanted to go and visit him. He lived far far away but she didnt care. Lo and behold, he said yes! So the girl (after a couple of delays and what seemed like forever), with passport in hand, hopped on a plane, crossed the Atlantic Ocean and was finally able to meet this beautiful boy in the flesh (and his beautiful family).
> 
> There is no the end because its really just the beginning!! :happy:
> 
> If for some reason, you do not recognize the boy I am referring to, I will give you a hint: he lives in the land of wine and cheese, works with books for a living and has an accent! Oh lala
> 
> Oh yeah I almost forgot I absolutely *love *him!! :wubu:



I'm with Aust! I had no idea!  Congrats you guys!!!! I wish you both all the happiness in the world.


----------



## LovelyLiz

fat9276 said:


> Oh yeah I almost forgot I absolutely *love *him!! :wubu:



LOVE! You guys are so adorable together, and you look really happy. Wishing you two the best.


----------



## CastingPearls

fat9276 said:


> Sooo once upon a time in a land called Dims, a girl and a boy started casually talking. They talked about this and that and just kept talking and talking and talking and talking. Then one day, the girl realized that she really *really *liked this boy and wanted to go and visit him. He lived far far away but she didnt care. Lo and behold, he said yes! So the girl (after a couple of delays and what seemed like forever), with passport in hand, hopped on a plane, crossed the Atlantic Ocean and was finally able to meet this beautiful boy in the flesh (and his beautiful family).
> 
> There is no the end because its really just the beginning!! :happy:
> 
> If for some reason, you do not recognize the boy I am referring to, I will give you a hint: he lives in the land of wine and cheese, works with books for a living and has an accent! Oh lala
> 
> Oh yeah I almost forgot I absolutely *love *him!! :wubu:


OH.MY.GOD. I am SOOOOOO happy for you two!!!!! You're adorable!!! I'm with everyone else--wishing you all the best!


----------



## Gingembre

Joining the chorus of 'oh my god, no way, i had no idea', but congrats, brianna and romain. Cutest couple ever!


----------



## Deacone

Congrats! SO happy for you!


----------



## AuntHen

Aust99 said:


> Arrrgh!!!! I had no idea.... So happy for you both.... Biggest smile on my face over here!!!!:kiss2::kiss2:





The Orange Mage said:


> YES! So happy for you guys!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm with Aust! I had no idea!  Congrats you guys!!!! I wish you both all the happiness in the world.





mcbeth said:


> LOVE! You guys are so adorable together, and you look really happy. Wishing you two the best.





CastingPearls said:


> OH.MY.GOD. I am SOOOOOO happy for you two!!!!! You're adorable!!! I'm with everyone else--wishing you all the best!





Gingembre said:


> Joining the chorus of 'oh my god, no way, i had no idea', but congrats, brianna and romain. Cutest couple ever!





Deacone said:


> Congrats! SO happy for you!




Thanks so much you guys! And yeah, until it was "in person" it was kept shhhhhhh (except for one person who did a good job keeping shhh too)


----------



## AmazingAmy

So happy for you two, Bri!! It was a long time coming, and you looking amazing together. It's so sigh-worthy. :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> Sooo once upon a time in a land called Dims, a girl and a boy started casually talking. They talked about this and that and just kept talking and talking and talking and talking. Then one day, the girl realized that she really *really *liked this boy and wanted to go and visit him. He lived far far away but she didnt care. Lo and behold, he said yes! So the girl (after a couple of delays and what seemed like forever), with passport in hand, hopped on a plane, crossed the Atlantic Ocean and was finally able to meet this beautiful boy in the flesh (and his beautiful family).
> 
> There is no the end because its really just the beginning!! :happy:
> 
> If for some reason, you do not recognize the boy I am referring to, I will give you a hint: he lives in the land of wine and cheese, works with books for a living and has an accent! Oh lala
> 
> Oh yeah I almost forgot I absolutely *love *him!! :wubu:



Oh my god!! I can't stop smiling and crying, B! That is like the best surprise, EVER. I am so very happy for the both of you. Woot...happy dance


----------



## QueenB

OH MY GOD!!! so happy for both of you! :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm thrilled for you! Just having a hard time placing who the guy is? :doh: :blush:



fat9276 said:


> Sooo once upon a time in a land called Dims, a girl and a boy started casually talking. They talked about this and that and just kept talking and talking and talking and talking. Then one day, the girl realized that she really *really *liked this boy and wanted to go and visit him. He lived far far away but she didnt care. Lo and behold, he said yes! So the girl (after a couple of delays and what seemed like forever), with passport in hand, hopped on a plane, crossed the Atlantic Ocean and was finally able to meet this beautiful boy in the flesh (and his beautiful family).
> 
> There is no the end because its really just the beginning!! :happy:
> 
> If for some reason, you do not recognize the boy I am referring to, I will give you a hint: he lives in the land of wine and cheese, works with books for a living and has an accent! Oh lala
> 
> Oh yeah I almost forgot I absolutely *love *him!! :wubu:


----------



## Cors

fat9276 said:


> Sooo once upon a time in a land called Dims, a girl and a boy started casually talking. They talked about this and that and just kept talking and talking and talking and talking. Then one day, the girl realized that she really *really *liked this boy and wanted to go and visit him. He lived far far away but she didnt care. Lo and behold, he said yes! So the girl (after a couple of delays and what seemed like forever), with passport in hand, hopped on a plane, crossed the Atlantic Ocean and was finally able to meet this beautiful boy in the flesh (and his beautiful family).
> 
> There is no the end because its really just the beginning!! :happy:
> 
> If for some reason, you do not recognize the boy I am referring to, I will give you a hint: he lives in the land of wine and cheese, works with books for a living and has an accent! Oh lala
> 
> Oh yeah I almost forgot I absolutely *love *him!! :wubu:



Oh wow, so happy for you both! :kiss2: 

GEF, his Dims username is Proner I believe.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cors said:


> Oh wow, so happy for you both! :kiss2:
> 
> GEF, his Dims username is Proner I believe.



Thanks- has been a while since I have seen him post so it was hard to place the face with a username


----------



## 1love_emily

I have pictures of me and Dism4l!!! I'm on my phone, so I can't post them yet. As soon as I get home, I promise I will


----------



## CarlaSixx

1love_emily said:


> I have pictures of me and Dism4l!!! I'm on my phone, so I can't post them yet. As soon as I get home, I promise I will



I've been waiting all week for this! Geez, woman!  (jk) Hope you two hit it off famously in person!


----------



## DitzyBrunette

fat9276 said:


> Sooo once upon a time in a land called Dims, a girl and a boy started casually talking. They talked about this and that and just kept talking and talking and talking and talking. Then one day, the girl realized that she really *really *liked this boy and wanted to go and visit him. He lived far far away but she didnt care. Lo and behold, he said yes! So the girl (after a couple of delays and what seemed like forever), with passport in hand, hopped on a plane, crossed the Atlantic Ocean and was finally able to meet this beautiful boy in the flesh (and his beautiful family).
> 
> There is no the end because its really just the beginning!! :happy:
> 
> If for some reason, you do not recognize the boy I am referring to, I will give you a hint: he lives in the land of wine and cheese, works with books for a living and has an accent! Oh lala
> 
> Oh yeah I almost forgot I absolutely *love *him!! :wubu:



WOW! Had no idea either and I'm a serious lurker so I read a lot but had no clue - wow! You look ADORABLE together!!!! So happy for you guys  Is his accent as sexy in person as it is on his youtube vids lol..


----------



## Gingembre

He's not really a _F_A (during a discussion about weight and attraction, he said he's love me at any size coz it would be the same heart, the same head and pretty much the same face..aww!) but he is definitely a _me_ admirer so i think that counts.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Gingembre said:


> He's not really a _F_A (during a discussion about weight and attraction, he said he's love me at any size coz it would be the same heart, the same head and pretty much the same face..aww!) but he is definitely a _me_ admirer so i think that counts.



Being a YOU admirer most certainly qualifies.  Great pics! You are both quite the lookers, and really look lovely together! Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Mack27

Gingembre said:


> He's not really a _F_A (during a discussion about weight and attraction, he said he's love me at any size coz it would be the same heart, the same head and pretty much the same face..aww!) but he is definitely a _me_ admirer so i think that counts.



You two are adorable together.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Gingembre said:


> He's not really a _F_A (during a discussion about weight and attraction, he said he's love me at any size coz it would be the same heart, the same head and pretty much the same face..aww!) but he is definitely a _me_ admirer so i think that counts.



Cute pics! And you have _gorgeous_ hair!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Gingembre said:


> He's not really a _F_A (during a discussion about weight and attraction, he said he's love me at any size coz it would be the same heart, the same head and pretty much the same face..aww!) but he is definitely a _me_ admirer so i think that counts.



Awww, you look so beautiful and happy.  Lovely pics!


----------



## Gingembre

mcbeth said:


> Being a YOU admirer most certainly qualifies.  Great pics! You are both quite the lookers, and really look lovely together! Wishing you all the best.





DitzyBrunette said:


> Cute pics! And you have _gorgeous_ hair!





Mack27 said:


> You two are adorable together.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awww, you look so beautiful and happy.  Lovely pics!



Thanks y'all...it's all peachy now, just trying not to think about what's gonna happen when I move back to Blighty in 6 weeks time...


----------



## CastingPearls

Gingembre said:


> He's not really a _F_A (during a discussion about weight and attraction, he said he's love me at any size coz it would be the same heart, the same head and pretty much the same face..aww!) but he is definitely a _me_ admirer so i think that counts.


You look wonderful together. How could anyone NOT be a you admirer?


----------



## Gingembre

CastingPearls said:


> You look wonderful together. How could anyone NOT be a you admirer?



High praise indeed, thank you so much!


----------



## Deacone

I definately agree with everyone. I would be a YOU admirer! You guys look positively cute together


----------



## AuntHen

Gingembre said:


> Thanks y'all...it's all peachy now, just trying not to think about what's gonna happen when I move back to Blighty in 6 weeks time...



Super cute Laura!! Yeah don't think about that!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1love_emily

Here you guys go! Finally, me and Derek together!












Sorry they are so large! I can't figure out how to size them down.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

1love_emily said:


> Here you guys go! Finally, me and Derek together!
> 
> Sorry they are so large! I can't figure out how to size them down.


Tooooooooooo cute Emily.


----------



## Fox

1love_emily said:


> Here you guys go! Finally, me and Derek together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they are so large! I can't figure out how to size them down.



You two are just way too cute together. x3


----------



## 1love_emily

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Tooooooooooo cute Emily.



Thanks! This was the best weekend ever! Hopefully I can see him again soon


----------



## CarlaSixx

Emily, you both make a great looking couple  I'm glad you had a great time meeting him!


----------



## WVMountainrear

I don't know if I've mentioned it lately, but I love this thread...everyone looks sensational and, even better, happy.


----------



## littlefairywren

Gingembre said:


> He's not really a _F_A (during a discussion about weight and attraction, he said he's love me at any size coz it would be the same heart, the same head and pretty much the same face..aww!) but he is definitely a _me_ admirer so i think that counts.





1love_emily said:


> Here you guys go! Finally, me and Derek together!
> 
> 
> Sorry they are so large! I can't figure out how to size them down.



This really is the happiest thread on earth! I am so happy for you both, ladies. Your pictures are just lovely


----------



## CastingPearls

This one and the crush thread are my favorites. Lots of hope and joy.


----------



## Ample Pie

Full disclosure: these were taken before we were a couple, but...

Also, he told me we'd both make a silly face in the 2nd one...he got me.  

View attachment 18338_10150107716885008_713405007_11120505_4231835_n.jpg


View attachment 19032_108758715802175_100000041423401_236374_7922163_n.jpg


----------



## PeanutButterfly

1love_emily said:


> Here you guys go! Finally, me and Derek together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry they are so large! I can't figure out how to size them down.




This is sooo cute!! These made me so happy. This whole thread does. Yay for chubby love :wubu:


----------



## LovelyLiz

1love_emily said:


> Here you guys go! Finally, me and Derek together!
> Sorry they are so large! I can't figure out how to size them down.



That's what she said! Okay, jk.  Seriously though, very adorable! Did you post somewhere about the story? I love reading people's "how we got together" stories. 



Ample Pie said:


> Full disclosure: these were taken before we were a couple, but...
> 
> Also, he told me we'd both make a silly face in the 2nd one...he got me.



 Awesome! You guys look like you're having a ton of fun - and that you're well matched (at least from the personality evident in the pics!).


----------



## 1love_emily

mcbeth said:


> That's what she said! Okay, jk.  Seriously though, very adorable! Did you post somewhere about the story? I love reading people's "how we got together" stories.
> .




Thanks! I did on the BBW Confessions thread... page 150

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1694783#post1694783

Here it is, I believe


----------



## Tad

Emily, your photos are hiding :-( (link takes me to a generic photobucket 'find stuff' page). 

But the important thing is reading that the weekend went well  Glad you had a good time! With so much anticipation I was a bit worried that reality would have a hard time measuring up....but by the sound of things you'd happily head right back, so it must have been good!


----------



## LovelyLiz

1love_emily said:


> Thanks! I did on the BBW Confessions thread... page 150
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1694783#post1694783
> 
> Here it is, I believe



Oh yeah, I already read THAT one! I more meant of when you guys actually met IRL and how that went.  But I understand if you want to wait on that story for a while...


----------



## 1love_emily

Tad said:


> Emily, your photos are hiding :-( (link takes me to a generic photobucket 'find stuff' page).
> 
> But the important thing is reading that the weekend went well  Glad you had a good time! With so much anticipation I was a bit worried that reality would have a hard time measuring up....but by the sound of things you'd happily head right back, so it must have been good!



I know what happened! I moved them into a special album and they went missing. I found them, and here they are!











mcbeth said:


> Oh yeah, I already read THAT one! I more meant of when you guys actually met IRL and how that went.  But I understand if you want to wait on that story for a while...



I'm going to hold off on that for a tad longer... keep it all special and inside for a little bit longer. He may be coming here, to my home, in June... I totally hope he does!


----------



## Mishty

Taken just now, lol
She gettin' er hair did. 

View attachment photowtgwg.JPG


----------



## 1love_emily

I LOVE THIS THREAD. 

So much

and I'm so happy I can finally contribute!

Yay! <3


----------



## darlingzooloo

This thread makes me so happy! All of you couples are just so cute! There's too many of you to quote! <3 :wubu:


----------



## Paul

Emily you two look so happy in your pictures. I am glad for you.



1love_emily said:


> I LOVE THIS THREAD.
> 
> So much
> 
> and I'm so happy I can finally contribute!
> 
> Yay! <3


----------



## Cors

Gingembre said:


> Thanks y'all...it's all peachy now, just trying not to think about what's gonna happen when I move back to Blighty in 6 weeks time...



Aww, hope you enjoy your time together! You two look so sweet together. People who admire you for you are the best! 



CastingPearls said:


> This one and the crush thread are my favorites. Lots of hope and joy.



Totally agree! :wubu:



Ample Pie said:


> Full disclosure: these were taken before we were a couple, but...
> 
> Also, he told me we'd both make a silly face in the 2nd one...he got me.



Very cute as usual! Love your hair, too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

@Gingembe- LOVE this pictures- so much happiness to be had from simply looking at them- it's contagious 



1love_emily said:


> I know what happened! I moved them into a special album and they went missing. I found them, and here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hold off on that for a tad longer... keep it all special and inside for a little bit longer. He may be coming here, to my home, in June... I totally hope he does!



Very cute couple 



Mishty said:


> Taken just now, lol
> She gettin' er hair did.



You look happy together


----------



## AuntHen

mcbeth said:


> That's what she said! Okay, jk.  Seriously though, very adorable! Did you post somewhere about the story? I love reading people's "how we got together" stories.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! You guys look like you're having a ton of fun - and that you're well matched (at least from the personality evident in the pics!).




aka, she's nosey!  haha j/k


----------



## mel

1love_emily said:


> I know what happened! I moved them into a special album and they went missing. I found them, and here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to hold off on that for a tad longer... keep it all special and inside for a little bit longer. He may be coming here, to my home, in June... I totally hope he does!



AdorAble!!


----------



## mz_puss

Me and the Boyfriend, its funny but these pics were taken before we were a couple. We actually don't have any pics of us since we became a couple ! lol 

View attachment 190596_130502497021457_100001851229101_201801_4335188_n.jpg


View attachment 190622_1290193711243_1722267953_529681_6592861_n.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

mz_puss said:


> Me and the Boyfriend, its funny but these pics were taken before we were a couple. We actually don't have any pics of us since we became a couple ! lol



This makes me so so happy!


----------



## mz_puss

littlefairywren said:


> This makes me so so happy!



me to  lol thank you gorgeous one


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> Me and the Boyfriend, its funny but these pics were taken before we were a couple. We actually don't have any pics of us since we became a couple ! lol



i love these pics and get snapping 


I want more pic whoring from you and the knight of the twisted fable


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mz_puss said:


> Me and the Boyfriend, its funny but these pics were taken before we were a couple. We actually don't have any pics of us since we became a couple ! lol



What a beautiful couple- looks like you are happy together- even beforehand


----------



## MACKMANRON

john_in_indy said:


> If not, there should be.



here is me and my ex girlfriend if that counts you can barely see me but thats and i love it!


----------



## KHayes666

Taken at the Memorial Day Bash.

Cutest couple award winners and damn is she cute. 

View attachment My babe.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

mz_puss said:


> Me and the Boyfriend, its funny but these pics were taken before we were a couple. We actually don't have any pics of us since we became a couple ! lol


I love these pics and am thrilled for you both!


----------



## indy500tchr

Taken at Community Day in front of the Indy 500 Pace Car.


----------



## Jon Blaze

:wubu::wubu::wubu: 

View attachment photo 3.JPG


View attachment photo 1.JPG


View attachment photo 4.JPG


----------



## Cors

Jon Blaze said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:



I love you both! :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Jon Blaze said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Too. Much. Cuteness!


----------



## AuntHen

Jon Blaze said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:




love it!!! yay!! so much new love this year!


----------



## Mishty

indy500tchr said:


> Taken at Community Day in front of the Indy 500 Pace Car.



LOVE it! <3


----------



## Mishty

Jon Blaze said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:



You both are glowing. :wubu:
I'm so happy for y'all!


----------



## littlefairywren

Jon Blaze said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Adorable! Much happiness to you both!


----------



## Deacone

More pictures from today and J_JP_M's cousin's wedding  


















I <3 him so much


----------



## Cors

Deacone said:


> More pictures from today and J_JP_M's cousin's wedding
> x
> I <3 him so much



Thank you both for sharing these pics with us! :smitten:


----------



## 1love_emily

This is of me and Derek when we were together May 8th <3 :wubu:


----------



## lalatx

Deacone said:


> More pictures from today and J_JP_M's cousin's wedding
> 
> I <3 him so much



Ya'll are adorable.


----------



## milfy

ok so i have cross posted a couple, but hey....soorrryyyy....


----------



## milfy

and a few more....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jon Blaze said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Love it- too cute!


----------



## KHayes666

Jon Blaze said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Now that.....is PERFECT


----------



## LovelyLiz

Jon Blaze said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:



You look so happy in that first picture, Jon.  So happy for you both!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Jon Blaze said:


> :wubu::wubu::wubu:


This makes my heart so happy.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I would like to say THANK YOU to all of you who have made such wonderful comments and sent best wishes to Jon and I. The two of us are so grateful for the outpouring of love and support we have received! Hugs to everyone!:happy:


----------



## Kamily

Here is a picture of me and my bf. :wubu: It was taken last weekend.


----------



## 1love_emily

Kamily said:


> Here is a picture of me and my bf. :wubu: It was taken last weekend.



Cute! I'm happy for you  You two look very very happy


----------



## Kamily

1love_emily said:


> Cute! I'm happy for you  You two look very very happy



Thank you so much. We are very happy.  Hes someone I can act goofy around and shares the same warped sense of humor.


----------



## AtlantisAK

My new boyfriend and I...We're pretty damned comical together and share the same twisted sense of humor.  

View attachment Cute2.jpg


----------



## hiddenexposure

You two are adorable!


----------



## Kamily

AtlantisAK said:


> My new boyfriend and I...We're pretty damned comical together and share the same twisted sense of humor.




Awww what a cute couple! :wubu:


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot

i love that pic of you and kris with a k! lmao!! 

when i pulled away from your house! i seen him shaking his head saying that girl is wild! lmao! 

well i guess so blasting out to fat bottomed girls, lmao! i love to make a good first impression on the new INLAWS! lmao if he's gonna party like a smith you've gotta act the part!! hahahahaahha love ya girl!


----------



## anneblithe

Looked at all the photos
Suffering
An Overload
Of
Cuteness
Gasp!
I want some too!


----------



## LovelyLiz

When I first saw this picture of my bf and I (taken at a winery, as you can see the grapevines in the background), our size difference seemed so stark and I felt horrified that my arm is like the size of his waist, and my breast is like the size of his whole torso (at least that's how it looks in the photo). So I kind of hated the picture. But after some time passed, I stopped hating it. And now I like it.  It's funny how these things work.
ETA: He is a mcbeth admirer, but not identified as an FA (just wanted to clarify because of the thread title).


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> When I first saw this picture of my bf and I (taken at a winery, as you can see the grapevines in the background), our size difference seemed so stark and I felt horrified that my arm is like the size of his waist, and my breast is like the size of his whole torso (at least that's how it looks in the photo). So I kind of hated the picture. But after some time passed, I stopped hating it. And now I like it.  It's funny how these things work.
> ETA: He is a mcbeth admirer, but not identified as an FA (just wanted to clarify because of the thread title).


This pic is perfectly awesome in so many many ways. 
Your happy makes me happy. Truly.


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> When I first saw this picture of my bf and I (taken at a winery, as you can see the grapevines in the background), our size difference seemed so stark and I felt horrified that my arm is like the size of his waist, and my breast is like the size of his whole torso (at least that's how it looks in the photo). So I kind of hated the picture. But after some time passed, I stopped hating it. And now I like it.  It's funny how these things work.
> ETA: He is a mcbeth admirer, but not identified as an FA (just wanted to clarify because of the thread title).



It was worth logging on to find this lovely little surprise. Beautiful.


----------



## LovelyLiz

CastingPearls said:


> This pic is perfectly awesome in so many many ways.
> Your happy makes me happy. Truly.





littlefairywren said:


> It was worth logging on to find this lovely little surprise. Beautiful.



Thank you ladies so much! I really appreciate how happy you are seeing my happiness.  (Now you two post some more pics in this thread!)


----------



## rellis10

The first picture of me and Amanda


----------



## littlefairywren

rellis10 said:


> The first picture of me and Amanda



OMG! I am so so happy for you guys. ADORABLE!


----------



## Kamily

rellis10 said:


> The first picture of me and Amanda



Y'all are so cute together.


----------



## BB_Belly

My boyfriend and I at the Grand Canyon last week. :wubu: 

View attachment 20110605.jpg


----------



## CAMellie

View attachment 94557


Three and a half years and still going strong!:wubu:


----------



## Aust99

rellis10 said:


> The first picture of me and Amanda



Totally just went to press the "like" button... lol dam Facebook.

Really happy for you Rick...


----------



## DVSShank

*Me and my baby*


----------



## rellis10

littlefairywren said:


> OMG! I am so so happy for you guys. ADORABLE!





Kamily said:


> Y'all are so cute together.





Aust99 said:


> Totally just went to press the "like" button... lol dam Facebook.
> 
> Really happy for you Rick...



Hehe, thanks for the comments girls  And thank you to everyone who repped the picture. Your comments are much appreciated.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

rellis10 said:


> The first picture of me and Amanda





BB_Belly said:


> My boyfriend and I at the Grand Canyon last week. :wubu:





CAMellie said:


> View attachment 94557
> 
> 
> Three and a half years and still going strong!:wubu:





DVSShank said:


> *Me and my baby*



Veryyyyy cute couples- it's nice to see so much love in one thread


----------



## mz_puss

rellis10 said:


> The first picture of me and Amanda



You both look so happy and beautiful !


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Nothing to contribute, but subscribing to admire everyone else's joy.


----------



## Gingembre

Not going to be together to take anymore pics for a long time () but this is us...


----------



## Aust99

Squee!!! How gorgeous do you look Ginge!!! So lovely to see these pics.  spunky boy too!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Gingembre said:


> Not going to be together to take anymore pics for a long time () but this is us...



You look so good together- gorgeous couple. Glad you found each other


----------



## Seda

Taken in the summer


----------



## Aust99

Georgous!!! He looks like a fun guy too Seda...


----------



## LovelyLiz

Seda said:


> Taken in the summer



I like it.  You guys make a cute couple!


----------



## littlefairywren

Cross posted....Hamish and I at the Winter Magic Festival. 

View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## Seda

Thanks guys  We've been married almost 5 years, I don't believe it!


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> Cross posted....Hamish and I at the Winter Magic Festival.


You two are too adorable!


----------



## Aust99

littlefairywren said:


> Cross posted....Hamish and I at the Winter Magic Festival.



Too cute!!!


----------



## Ms. Fat Booty

View attachment 249723_10150215490997490_659297489_7007056_958951_n.jpg


View attachment 248308_10150207849652490_659297489_6937611_1491017_n.jpg


View attachment 252178_10150207849897490_659297489_6937614_6626481_n.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Ms. Fat Booty said:


>



Ha ha.... Fantastic pictures. Your adorable together.


----------



## miafantastic

This thread is BEST. Thanks for sharing, everyone.



Ms. Fat Booty said:


>



And aww, what a handsome pair.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

littlefairywren said:


> Cross posted....Hamish and I at the Winter Magic Festival.



Sooooo adorable. :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

{{Gingembre }} Hopefully it won't be too long before you're back together taking wonderful pictures.

Seda - you guys look like you're having fun!

Littlefairywren - Kimmi! You guys look c-c-cold, but happy, I love these!


Ms. Fat Booty - hahahahaha! Love it!

Such beautiful ladies and handsome men!


----------



## Micara

Eric and I had our 5th visit with each other and this time I brought my daughter Meg along.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Micara said:


> Eric and I had our 5th visit with each other and this time I brought my daughter Meg along.



Very sweet  You and your daughter look like sisters! I really like the second image


----------



## KHayes666

For the last 15 months I've wanted to do this.

9 months ago I started saving up for it.

Last month I went and bought it.

Last night I took her out for her birthday then took her to the shore of the beach with a view of Boston 45 miles off in the distance. Her world and my world combined as one. I talked about the past and the present before descending to one knee and asking if she wanted to be in my future.

She said yes 

View attachment ring1.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

KHayes666 said:


> For the last 15 months I've wanted to do this.
> 
> 9 months ago I started saving up for it.
> 
> Last month I went and bought it.
> 
> Last night I took her out for her birthday then took her to the shore of the beach with a view of Boston 45 miles off in the distance. Her world and my world combined as one. I talked about the past and the present before descending to one knee and asking if she wanted to be in my future.
> 
> She said yes



oh my gosh!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mel

KHayes666 said:


> For the last 15 months I've wanted to do this.
> 
> 9 months ago I started saving up for it.
> 
> Last month I went and bought it.
> 
> Last night I took her out for her birthday then took her to the shore of the beach with a view of Boston 45 miles off in the distance. Her world and my world combined as one. I talked about the past and the present before descending to one knee and asking if she wanted to be in my future.
> 
> She said yes



YYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!:bounce::bounce:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KHayes666 said:


> For the last 15 months I've wanted to do this.
> 
> 9 months ago I started saving up for it.
> 
> Last month I went and bought it.
> 
> Last night I took her out for her birthday then took her to the shore of the beach with a view of Boston 45 miles off in the distance. Her world and my world combined as one. I talked about the past and the present before descending to one knee and asking if she wanted to be in my future.
> 
> She said yes



Props all around Mr. Hayes, well done. :bow: Congratulations! :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Micara said:


> Eric and I had our 5th visit with each other and this time I brought my daughter Meg along.



Such great pictures Micara!


----------



## WomanlyHips

KHayes666 said:


> For the last 15 months I've wanted to do this.
> 
> 9 months ago I started saving up for it.
> 
> Last month I went and bought it.
> 
> Last night I took her out for her birthday then took her to the shore of the beach with a view of Boston 45 miles off in the distance. Her world and my world combined as one. I talked about the past and the present before descending to one knee and asking if she wanted to be in my future.
> 
> She said yes



Congrats!- How wonderful!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KHayes666 said:


> For the last 15 months I've wanted to do this.
> 
> 9 months ago I started saving up for it.
> 
> Last month I went and bought it.
> 
> Last night I took her out for her birthday then took her to the shore of the beach with a view of Boston 45 miles off in the distance. Her world and my world combined as one. I talked about the past and the present before descending to one knee and asking if she wanted to be in my future.
> 
> She said yes



Congratulations Kevin- I am so happy for you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

miafantastic said:


> This thread is BEST. Thanks for sharing, everyone.



What a lovely couple you make


----------



## Aust99

Awesome KHayes666!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## mszwebs

Congratulations Kevin.

You deserve happiness.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

KHayes666 said:


> For the last 15 months I've wanted to do this.
> 
> 9 months ago I started saving up for it.
> 
> Last month I went and bought it.
> 
> Last night I took her out for her birthday then took her to the shore of the beach with a view of Boston 45 miles off in the distance. Her world and my world combined as one. I talked about the past and the present before descending to one knee and asking if she wanted to be in my future.
> 
> She said yes



Awww! This makes me so happy  I got so excited when Jon told me about it. Congratulations to you and her--I wish you both many years of happiness and love together!


----------



## eeyorejenny

This first is from my wedding day. My husband has since passed, but this is one of my favorite pictures of the two of us.







The second is of me and my current boyfriend yesterday.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

eeyorejenny said:


> This first is from my wedding day. My husband has since passed, but this is one of my favorite pictures of the two of us.
> 
> The second is of me and my current boyfriend yesterday.



Two lovely pics and you can pick some cuuuute guys Jenny!


----------



## eeyorejenny

OneWickedAngel said:


> Two lovely pics and you can pick some cuuuute guys Jenny!



Thanks!! My boyfriend is actually the one that got me on this site. Italian Polish Pitbull is his sn I think.


----------



## jessws61

This is one of my favorite pics of me and my hubby.


----------



## Paul

You are such a cute and happy looking couple.



jessws61 said:


> This is one of my favorite pics of me and my hubby.


----------



## Leonard

miafantastic said:


> And aww, what a handsome pair.



Thank you, miafantastic! Here are a few more: 

View attachment AMoNH_bones.jpg


View attachment AMoNH_dinosaurs.jpg


View attachment AMoNH_monkeys.jpg


View attachment AMoNH_volcano.jpg


View attachment AMoNH_whale.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Ha ha.. well aren't you two just adorable together!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Leonard said:


> Thank you, miafantastic! Here are a few more:



Agreed with all the statements of the adorableness of you two (seriously sweet and beautiful), and also, do you guys love the natural history museum or what?


----------



## Gingembre

Leonard said:


> Thank you, miafantastic! Here are a few more:



Ahhh, you two look so much fun!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

eeyorejenny said:


> This first is from my wedding day. My husband has since passed, but this is one of my favorite pictures of the two of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second is of me and my current boyfriend yesterday.



Sorry about the passing of your hubby but glad to see that you have found another companion. Lovely photos. :bow:



jessws61 said:


> This is one of my favorite pics of me and my hubby.



Beautiful smiles on a beautiful couple


----------



## eeyorejenny

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sorry about the passing of your hubby but glad to see that you have found another companion. Lovely photos. :bow:



Thanks!! Not going to lie, losing my husband was hard, but let me tell you...my boyfriend lost his fiancee and as bad as it is that we have that connection, it is a wonderful connection. And the fact he's amazing, adorable and younger than me doesn't hurt either. LOL.


----------



## Leonard

Aust99 said:


> Ha ha.. well aren't you two just adorable together!!!





mcbeth said:


> Agreed with all the statements of the adorableness of you two (seriously sweet and beautiful), and also, do you guys love the natural history museum or what?





Gingembre said:


> Ahhh, you two look so much fun!



Thank you all for the kind words! And yeah, we cannot get enough of the American Museum of Natural History for some reason. We've already decided to go next month, too.



eeyorejenny said:


> Thanks!! Not going to lie, losing my husband was hard, but let me tell you...my boyfriend lost his fiancee and as bad as it is that we have that connection, it is a wonderful connection. And the fact he's amazing, adorable and younger than me doesn't hurt either. LOL.



That's wonderful to hear, eeyorejenny. You two are seriously adorable together! Gotta love a happy ending.


----------



## KMintheArts

this is of me and m'lady a couple months ago. it was either 1:30 or 2:30 am when this picture was taken, so we both dont look very enthusiastic haha. even so, god damn shes beautiful.


----------



## LovelyLiz

KMintheArts said:


> this is of me and m'lady a couple months ago. it was either 1:30 or 2:30 am when this picture was taken, so we both dont look very enthusiastic haha. even so, god damn shes beautiful.



You guys make a lovely couple.


----------



## Seda

KMintheArts said:


> this is of me and m'lady a couple months ago. it was either 1:30 or 2:30 am when this picture was taken, so we both dont look very enthusiastic haha. even so, god damn shes beautiful.



She is gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## MissAshley

We have some hot couples on this board!


----------



## KHayes666

MissAshley said:


> We have some hot couples on this board!



gotta love Maximum Destruction in the background


----------



## darlingzooloo

Leonard said:


> Thank you, miafantastic! Here are a few more:



You two are ridiculously adorable!!!! Yay for museum dates!!!! <3


----------



## Jes

Leonard said:


> Thank you, miafantastic! Here are a few more:



Wait. The museum has like.... a Prom photo set up? I men, Prom photo with dinosaurs, but...

 Love the shots, and I had no idea museums (musea?) were doing this now. I LOVE your reaction to the flying beasts. Very authentic.


----------



## Aust99

mz_puss said:


> Me and the Bf Twist, as his known in the internet world. Excuse the nudity. This was taken during a photo shoot ! oh and check out the wig, do i look good as a brunette ?



Hot couple!!!


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> Me and the Bf Twist, as his known in the internet world. Excuse the nudity. This was taken during a photo shoot ! oh and check out the wig, do i look good as a brunette ?



oh my that is one sizzling picture and omg you both look adorable and sexy


----------



## KHayes666

Once again The Kissing Bridge at Polar Caves 

View attachment 24.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mz_puss said:


> Me and the Bf Twist, as his known in the internet world. Excuse the nudity. This was taken during a photo shoot ! oh and check out the wig, do i look good as a brunette ?



Huh, brunette??? Oh, yeah brunette!    

Love the pic!



KHayes666 said:


> Once again The Kissing Bridge at Polar Caves



Awwww!


----------



## Ned Sonntag

mz_puss said:


> Me and the Bf Twist, as his known in the internet world. Excuse the nudity. This was taken during a photo shoot ! oh and check out the wig, do i look good as a brunette ?


 Good lord:doh: Twisty must be like 6'4", but it looks like a good match!!!:kiss2:


----------



## mz_puss

Aust99 said:


> Hot couple!!!



Thank you Lovely x



spiritangel said:


> oh my that is one sizzling picture and omg you both look adorable and sexy



Aww thank you lover xxx 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Huh, brunette??? Oh, yeah brunette!
> 
> Love the pic!



Thank you beautiful lady x 



Ned Sonntag said:


> Good lord:doh: Twisty must be like 6'4", but it looks like a good match!!!:kiss2:



LOl good guess Ned that is how tall he is


----------



## Deacone

Here's some new ones! 






View attachment photo2.JPG


----------



## 1love_emily

It's been a long while since I've posted on any of the forums. I've been away at a music camp for all of July. The month is now sadly ending, but I have a little more free time to get on! 

I've been at camp in Estes Park, CO. For those of you who are aware, my boyfriend Dism4l/Derek lives in Denver. So he's driven up to see me! He came up a few weeks ago, and he's coming on Sunday too. 

Last time he was here, we were too busy being a couple to take pictures. But I will take pictures this next time! I like to keep reminders to myself that he is in fact real. Sometimes I think I'm dreaming when I'm with him.


----------



## Leonard

darlingzooloo said:


> You two are ridiculously adorable!!!! Yay for museum dates!!!! <3



Thank you, darlingzooloo!



Jes said:


> Wait. The museum has like.... a Prom photo set up? I men, Prom photo with dinosaurs, but...
> 
> Love the shots, and I had no idea museums (musea?) were doing this now. I LOVE your reaction to the flying beasts. Very authentic.



They have stations set up where you can pose against a green screen and they snap pics. You have to sit through a sales pitch afterward ($30 for a framed portrait? Puh-leeze...) but then they give you a link where you can post them online. So far we've found two, but we're going back in a couple weeks to see if there are more. I know, we're hooked!


----------



## KHayes666

Poison, New York Dolls and Motley Crue concert 

View attachment 14.jpg


----------



## Cat

Good times... 

View attachment three.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Cross posted, but what the hey lol. Taken at Richmond lake on a lovely slow afternoon after a drive in the mountains. 

View attachment 130720111246 copy.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Shiny Happy People. :bow:


----------



## mel

Cat said:


> Good times...




oh my...LOVE these!!



littlefairywren said:


> Cross posted, but what the hey lol. Taken at Richmond lake on a lovely slow afternoon after a drive in the mountains.



awww so sweet!


----------



## Paul

Cat said:


> Good times...


Very lovely. You two look very happy when you are not trying to kill each other.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Cat said:


> Good times...







Love it!



littlefairywren said:


> Cross posted, but what the hey lol. Taken at Richmond lake on a lovely slow afternoon after a drive in the mountains.


:wubu: Awwww!


----------



## 1love_emily

What boyfriend would drive 2 1/2 hours one way (5 hours total) to see his girlfriend in a dinky little concert? Then go out for dinner/lunch with her? Mine. He's amazing and I love him very much. He's one of the best things that's ever been mine <3


----------



## KHayes666

1love_emily said:


> What boyfriend would drive 2 1/2 hours one way (5 hours total) to see his girlfriend in a dinky little concert? Then go out for dinner/lunch with her? Mine. He's amazing and I love him very much. He's one of the best things that's ever been mine <3



I drove 3 hours through a one way trail with no cell phone reception meaning if I crashed or worse I'd be dead.....to have dinner and a movie with a friend before driving back the way I came (totally exhausted by that point).

The great ones go out of their way for what they feel is important.


----------



## TexasTrouble

1love_emily said:


> What boyfriend would drive 2 1/2 hours one way (5 hours total) to see his girlfriend in a dinky little concert? Then go out for dinner/lunch with her? Mine. He's amazing and I love him very much. He's one of the best things that's ever been mine <3



You two are so cute. It's like you're cuteness squared.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

1love_emily said:


> What boyfriend would drive 2 1/2 hours one way (5 hours total) to see his girlfriend in a dinky little concert?



One worth hanging onto. 

My husband and I used to live nine hours apart, he in Cleveland and me in St. Louis. We'd rendezvous in Dayton, Ohio quite often. It was a longer drive for me, but I could get out early from work on Fridays and drive 70+ through Indiana, so it worked out perfectly. Long distance relationships are not easy, but when the relationship is right they can be worth the effort and frustrations.

Best to you and your fella.


----------



## 1love_emily

ThatFatGirl said:


> One worth hanging onto.
> 
> My husband and I used to live nine hours apart, he in Cleveland and me in St. Louis. We'd rendezvous in Dayton, Ohio quite often. It was a longer drive for me, but I could get out early from work on Fridays and drive 70+ through Indiana, so it worked out perfectly. Long distance relationships are not easy, but when the relationship is right they can be worth the effort and frustrations.
> 
> Best to you and your fella.



Haha thanks! I actually live in Lincoln, NE and he lives in Aurora, CO. It's really about 9 hours apart.... but for a month we were only 2 1/2 hours apart because I was at a band camp in Estes Park, CO. 

Thanks for the good luck


----------



## Jes

1love_emily said:


> Haha thanks! I actually live in Lincoln, NE and he lives in Aurora, CO. It's really about 9 hours apart.... but for a month we were only 2 1/2 hours apart because I was at a band camp in Estes Park, CO.
> 
> Thanks for the good luck



You are PRETTY LITTLE PONIES!


----------



## PeanutButterfly

1love_emily said:


> What boyfriend would drive 2 1/2 hours one way (5 hours total) to see his girlfriend in a dinky little concert? Then go out for dinner/lunch with her? Mine. He's amazing and I love him very much. He's one of the best things that's ever been mine <3



So I had to comment on your TSwift line because a.) I'm seriously and embarassingly addicted to her music and b.) I've used that exact same line to describe my own long distance boy. You guys look so cute and happy  I love knowing that I'm not the only one doing long distance and making it work. Thanks for sharing! This is possibly my favorite thread ever.


----------



## BlueBurning

Cross posting these onto the recent picture thread. Taken from our engagement photo session.


----------



## vardon_grip

1love_emily said:


> What boyfriend would drive 2 1/2 hours one way (5 hours total) to see his girlfriend in a dinky little concert? Then go out for dinner/lunch with her? Mine. He's amazing and I love him very much. He's one of the best things that's ever been mine <3



I loved him in Scott Pilgrim vs. The World.


----------



## Jon Blaze

My lovely girlfriend Butlergirl09 and I. I cherish her.


----------



## Blockierer

BlueBurning said:


> Cross posting these onto the recent picture thread. Taken from our engagement photo session.


Cool. 
Lucky guy


----------



## LovelyLiz

BlueBurning said:


> Cross posting these onto the recent picture thread. Taken from our engagement photo session.



Congratulations! You look great together, and I wish you much happiness.


----------



## Lamia

My niece made this picture all fancy of me and my man. She did such a good job.  He's very scruffy in this picture I hadn't manscaped him yet. HA!


----------



## Lamia

BlueBurning said:


> Cross posting these onto the recent picture thread. Taken from our engagement photo session.



so adorable!


----------



## KHayes666

BlueBurning said:


> Cross posting these onto the recent picture thread. Taken from our engagement photo session.



Now that was perfect.


----------



## TexasTrouble

Jon Blaze said:


> My lovely girlfriend Butlergirl09 and I. I cherish her.



My first thought: Oh, they look so cute. 
My second thought: Ooh, I wonder what they bought at Lush.


----------



## tonynyc

1love_emily said:


> What boyfriend would drive 2 1/2 hours one way (5 hours total) to see his girlfriend in a dinky little concert? Then go out for dinner/lunch with her? Mine. He's amazing and I love him very much. He's one of the best things that's ever been mine <3





BlueBurning said:


> Cross posting these onto the recent picture thread. Taken from our engagement photo session.





Jon Blaze said:


> My lovely girlfriend Butlergirl09 and I. I cherish her.





Lamia said:


> My niece made this picture all fancy of me and my man. She did such a good job.  He's very scruffy in this picture I hadn't manscaped him yet. HA!



*
Great pics everyone ....love the 'glow' of happiness on everyones faces
*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

1love_emily said:


> What boyfriend would drive 2 1/2 hours one way (5 hours total) to see his girlfriend in a dinky little concert? Then go out for dinner/lunch with her? Mine. He's amazing and I love him very much. He's one of the best things that's ever been mine <3





BlueBurning said:


> Cross posting these onto the recent picture thread. Taken from our engagement photo session.





Jon Blaze said:


> My lovely girlfriend Butlergirl09 and I. I cherish her.





Lamia said:


> My niece made this picture all fancy of me and my man. She did such a good job.  He's very scruffy in this picture I hadn't manscaped him yet. HA!



This thread is full of beautiful, happy looking couples....and win! Thanks for sharing because I enjoyed seeing those pictures.


----------



## CastingPearls

All of you look wonderful and happy!!! Great pics!


----------



## 1love_emily

Bump?

Bump.

Bump!


----------



## mz_puss

here are some from my loves birthday, we were both very very drunk lol and the other 2 are old ones from before we were actually together, you can still feel the love tho right ? 

View attachment 183373_127487533989620_100001851229101_184739_2142623_n.jpg


View attachment 308671_2293841702895_1154617918_2729082_3492874_n.jpg


View attachment 180802_120805871324453_100001851229101_148880_2139469_n.jpg


View attachment 307602_2351191501136_1290578139_2810935_7021459_n.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

Everyone looks so happy and in love and yay I can add to this thread at last 

sooo this is Isaac and Me


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> sooo this is Isaac and Me



Awwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## Jes

Uhm...Ms. Angel, do I spy a hicky over there? Hmmmn?


----------



## Aust99

spiritangel said:


> Everyone looks so happy and in love and yay I can add to this thread at last
> 
> sooo this is Isaac and Me



Awww! Yay!


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> Awwwwwww!!!!!



ty Tad 



Jes said:


> Uhm...Ms. Angel, do I spy a hicky over there? Hmmmn?




ummm (insert blush here) take that up with Isaac lol



Aust99 said:


> Awww! Yay!



thanks Aust99


----------



## Mathias

spiritangel said:


> Everyone looks so happy and in love and yay I can add to this thread at last
> 
> sooo this is Isaac and Me




Great pictures! You both look so happy!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Great photos, SA! Tell Isaac I went to school with his long lost twin


----------



## bmann0413

spiritangel said:


> Everyone looks so happy and in love and yay I can add to this thread at last
> 
> sooo this is Isaac and Me



D'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwww! :happy:


----------



## NewfieGal

I really like this thread it is nice to see so many happy couples who are enjoying themselves and each other... gives the ones still in the singles thread (AKA me LOL) proof that love exists... i still believe i may find somebody yet


----------



## spiritangel

Mathias said:


> Great pictures! You both look so happy!!



ty Matty We are 



CarlaSixx said:


> Great photos, SA! Tell Isaac I went to school with his long lost twin



haha Carla he will read this at some point although I may have to give him the link and thanks 



bmann0413 said:


> D'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwww! :happy:



Thanks Bmann


----------



## BlueBurning

A couple of photos from the wedding and crossing posting on the recent picture thread.


----------



## TexasTrouble

BlueBurning said:


> A couple of photos from the wedding and crossing posting on the recent picture thread.



So pretty!


----------



## LovelyLiz

BlueBurning said:


> A couple of photos from the wedding and crossing posting on the recent picture thread.



Congratulations! You both look so happy and radiant. May you have a wonderful marriage.


----------



## liz (di-va)

BlueBurning said:


> A couple of photos from the wedding and crossing posting on the recent picture thread.



congratters!


----------



## littlefairywren

BlueBurning said:


> A couple of photos from the wedding and crossing posting on the recent picture thread.



Your photos are gorgeous! May you have a happy life together


----------



## KHayes666

I was hoping this was going to be a romantic pic, guess she had other ideas lol 

View attachment babe2.jpg


----------



## Aust99

BlueBurning said:


> A couple of photos from the wedding and crossing posting on the recent picture thread.


Ok everyone, together now...... AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


KHayes666 said:


> I was hoping this was going to be a romantic pic, guess she had other ideas lol




Ha... She looks like a fun girl!


----------



## genevathistime

have my "other" half yet..but I just wanted to say that all of these of lovely!:wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

KHayes666 said:


> I was hoping this was going to be a romantic pic, guess she had other ideas lol



HAHAHAHAHA! 






Kev she looks like you just put ice cold hands in a very hot place! LMAO!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KHayes666 said:


> I was hoping this was going to be a romantic pic, guess she had other ideas lol





OneWickedAngel said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev she looks like you just put ice cold hands in a very hot place! LMAO!



I kind of had the same thought....what in the world was Kevin doing to her


----------



## AtlantisAK

Pictures from when Paul and I went to Otakon in August. Day 2. It was So...MUCH...FUN!

Costumes were thrown together in less than 3 days...but not too bad!  Sadly I never got a picture of us both in our Steampunk outfits together.


----------



## Tina

Malina, you look adorable! Where was this? I know there was one in Montreal, as my husband and I were in the middle of Montreal that day and it was swamped with people who were dressed up like anime characters.


----------



## AtlantisAK

Tina said:


> Malina, you look adorable! Where was this? I know there was one in Montreal, as my husband and I were in the middle of Montreal that day and it was swamped with people who were dressed up like anime characters.



This was the one out in Baltimore, Maryland. Gorgeous place!


----------



## Tina

Love the way it looks like Paul is wearing a fan. 

Baltimore... John Waters.


----------



## krystalltuerme

These pictures are a few years old; we had them done by a friend of my mom's in exchange for some car repair I did. We both still pretty much look like this.


----------



## SoVerySoft

krystalltuerme said:


> These pictures are a few years old; we had them done by a friend of my mom's in exchange for some car repair I did. We both still pretty much look like this.




Lovely! 


....


----------



## Shan34

Absolutely Love all the pics. So so sweet :happy:


----------



## seavixen

Here are a few of my husband and I (I don't remember if I posted any of these before). The newest one is the cell phone pic. The Halloween one is 2005, wedding was 2006. 

View attachment ushalloween1.jpg


View attachment uscell1.jpg


View attachment ourwedding1.jpg


----------



## Blockierer

seavixen said:


> Here are a few of my husband and I (I don't remember if I posted any of these before). The newest one is the cell phone pic. The Halloween one is 2005, wedding was 2006.


Very cute couple


----------



## OneWickedAngel

AtlantisAK said:


> Pictures from when Paul and I went to Otakon in August. Day 2. It was So...MUCH...FUN!
> 
> Costumes were thrown together in less than 3 days...but not too bad!  Sadly I never got a picture of us both in our Steampunk outfits together.


You guys look great. Not bad for a three day rush job at all!



krystalltuerme said:


> These pictures are a few years old; we had them done by a friend of my mom's in exchange for some car repair I did. We both still pretty much look like this.



Two wonderful pictures, but man, the black & white picture...deep longing sigh wonderful.



seavixen said:


> Here are a few of my husband and I (I don't remember if I posted any of these before). The newest one is the cell phone pic. The Halloween one is 2005, wedding was 2006.



Lovely pics, Seavixen. You guys look fantastic together.


----------



## LovelyLiz

seavixen said:


> Here are a few of my husband and I (I don't remember if I posted any of these before). The newest one is the cell phone pic. The Halloween one is 2005, wedding was 2006.



Love these! You guys look great, and it's clear you're a good pair. :happy:


----------



## 1love_emily

krystalltuerme said:


> These pictures are a few years old; we had them done by a friend of my mom's in exchange for some car repair I did. We both still pretty much look like this.



OH MY GOD THESE ARE TOO FREAKING CUTE.


----------



## Tad

seavixen said:


> Here are a few of my husband and I (I don't remember if I posted any of these before). The newest one is the cell phone pic. The Halloween one is 2005, wedding was 2006.



Awwwww!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pauline

My husband, Alex and i on our wedding day, 2/14/05 and then again last year. He has chosen another path now, but he will always be the love of my life. I also met him online. I will probably never find love again but he was awesome. :kiss2: 

View attachment our wedding day.jpg


View attachment me and my sweetie.jpg


----------



## seavixen

Pauline said:


> My husband, Alex and i on our wedding day, 2/14/05 and then again last year. He has chosen another path now, but he will always be the love of my life. I also met him online. I will probably never find love again but he was awesome. :kiss2:



You're beautiful - and there's no way you won't love again, as long as you don't completely close yourself to happiness and possibilities.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

seavixen said:


> Here are a few of my husband and I (I don't remember if I posted any of these before). The newest one is the cell phone pic. The Halloween one is 2005, wedding was 2006.



These are gorgeous photos- you both look fantastic!


----------



## Anjula

seavixen said:


> Here are a few of my husband and I (I don't remember if I posted any of these before). The newest one is the cell phone pic. The Halloween one is 2005, wedding was 2006.




The last pic is stunning! So full of love!


----------



## Deacone

Here are some recents of me and J_JP_M. It's been a while! We've finally moved in together


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Deacone said:


> Here are some recents of me and J_JP_M. It's been a while! We've finally moved in together



Congrats, honey. You guys have always been one of my fave couples around here. Adorable.


----------



## Tad

Deacone said:


> We've finally moved in together



Woot! Enjoy the domesticity


----------



## tonynyc

*Nice pics everyone- great to see the smiling faces....*


*recent pictures of Judy and I…*








*at the dinner club- getting ready to enjoy a show*






*At the Comic Book Store…*







*Judy getting ready to deal with the Hulk… *






*I’ll come in as the “clean-up’ crew to pick up the pieces….*


----------



## 1love_emily

Derek came to Omaha and made me the happiest girl ever


----------



## LovelyLiz

tonynyc said:


> *Nice pics everyone- great to see the smiling faces....*
> 
> *recent pictures of Judy and I*
> 
> *Ill come in as the clean-up crew to pick up the pieces.*



Tony - you guys look great together. And so happy! I love the fun you're having in your pics. 



1love_emily said:


> Derek came to Omaha and made me the happiest girl ever



Yay! Glad you guys got to spend some time together! Great pics.


----------



## Deacone

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Congrats, honey. You guys have always been one of my fave couples around here. Adorable.



Thank you my dear! 

Thank you Tad as well! 

More piccies taken yesterday.


----------



## KHayes666

tonynyc said:


> *Nice pics everyone- great to see the smiling faces....*
> 
> 
> *recent pictures of Judy and I*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *at the dinner club- getting ready to enjoy a show*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At the Comic Book Store*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Judy getting ready to deal with the Hulk *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ill come in as the clean-up crew to pick up the pieces.*



Now that was awesome


----------



## traveldude1961

adventures on high seas 

View attachment rsz_dscn0939.jpg


----------



## Dromond

It's been too long since I showed off my lovely wife. 

Awesome backyard cookout shot.


----------



## Tad

Great pic of you and your wife! 

Also, I'm lusting after your extra tall tomato cage in the background. :bow:


----------



## Dromond

Sadly, the tomatoes did not live up to their home. Poor things.


----------



## Tad

Dromond said:


> Sadly, the tomatoes did not live up to their home. Poor things.



We need to strike a deal, because my tomatoes always end up being out of control shrubs that ultimately dangle their fruit on the ground for more convenient grazing by the slugs  (I claim no credit for their rambunctious health, I just take the seedlings from my gardener mom, stick 'em in a big pot of mixed compost and junky soil, and throw some water on them if they are visibly wilting--otherwise I completely neglect them)


----------



## Cors

I love this thread! Love! :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

Cors said:


> I love this thread! Love! :wubu:


Me too. It's full of love and hope.


----------



## mz_puss

You are all beautiful inspiring couples, this thread warms my heart :0)


----------



## littlefairywren

From our very brief trip to Western Australia. Taken beside the Swan River with Perth city behind us on a perfect night. Not five minutes after we took the pic we had the loveliest fireworks go off behind us....awww. 

View attachment 211020113016.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> From our very brief trip to Western Australia. Taken beside the Swan River with Perth city behind us on a perfect night. Not five minutes after we took the pic we had the loveliest fireworks go off behind us....awww.



I am so so so so happy to see how happy you two make each other! It's ridiculously obvious, and AWESOME! You both look beautiful.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

This whole thread is just so beautiful :wubu:


----------



## Aust99

littlefairywren said:


> From our very brief trip to Western Australia. Taken beside the Swan River with Perth city behind us on a perfect night. Not five minutes after we took the pic we had the loveliest fireworks go off behind us....awww.



You two look so in love!!!


You should of told me you were in my city!!!

:kiss2:


----------



## mz_puss

So my boyfriend and i decided that not enough people wear hats, so we had a hat parade. I personally think i make a great viking ! 

View attachment 299114_1534210491510_1722267953_769162_1419395232_n.jpg


View attachment 300219_1534211531536_1722267953_769163_1899766620_n.jpg


View attachment 293665_1534212491560_1722267953_769164_2141896342_n.jpg


View attachment 320812_1534213411583_1722267953_769165_1000840400_n.jpg


----------



## Tad

adorable pics!


----------



## 1love_emily

Sorry, just one more pic of Derek and I!


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> I am so so so so happy to see how happy you two make each other! It's ridiculously obvious, and AWESOME! You both look beautiful.





Aust99 said:


> You two look so in love!!!
> 
> 
> You should of told me you were in my city!!!
> 
> :kiss2:



Aww thank you, ladies, and to those that said sweet things. It was such a quick trip, Nat, but we fell in love with Perth and are definitely going to come back for a longer stay next time, so we can have a wee catch up. It's really beautiful over there in your little neck of the woods


----------



## Deacone

Face and hair look hideous, but WOO










(When the J_JP_M ran around the block in his boxers as a dare!) 

Woo halloween!


----------



## Wantabelly

Deacone said:


> Face and hair look hideous, but WOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (When the J_JP_M ran around the block in his boxers as a dare!)
> 
> Woo halloween!



Loving the first pic here. The size difference between to the two of you is so hot x


----------



## BBWbonnie

mz_puss said:


> So my boyfriend and i decided that not enough people wear hats, so we had a hat parade. I personally think i make a great viking !



Awww mizz puss you and your bf look amazing most perfect couple ever!! Both of you are gorgeous!:bow:


----------



## Deacone

mz_puss said:


> So my boyfriend and i decided that not enough people wear hats, so we had a hat parade. I personally think i make a great viking !



You should totally be wearing some breastplate to go along with that viking hat...

And plaited hair...

That looks awesome! 

Maybe I should have a hat parade...I have too many >_>


----------



## Russ2d

I found this pic on the net entitled 'Happy Couple' 

Morphed or not I love it, and this thread... I hope everyone is doing well 

View attachment Happy Couple.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Russ2d said:


> I found this pic on the net entitled 'Happy Couple'
> 
> Morphed or not I love it, and this thread... I hope everyone is doing well


I'm pretty sure this thread is for posting pictures of yourself with your significant other (with their permission), not for posting random photos you find on the internet?


----------



## Dromond

Russ2d said:


> I found this pic on the net entitled 'Happy Couple'
> 
> Morphed or not I love it, and this thread... I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Russ2d

Whoops, oh dear I got the triple face palm, too late to remove it I guess- I tried, sorry for posting, just ignore it


----------



## LovelyLiz

Russ2d said:


> Whoops, oh dear I got the triple face palm, too late to remove it I guess- I tried, sorry for posting, just ignore it



It's quite easy to remove if you just go to your attachments section and delete that photo (which I think would be a great idea).


----------



## Windigo

mz_puss said:


> So my boyfriend and i decided that not enough people wear hats, so we had a hat parade. I personally think i make a great viking !



That's so cute! And the viking helm looks awesome on you


----------



## KHayes666

Honey and I on our anniversary 10/29/11 

View attachment 5.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

1love_emily said:


> Sorry, just one more pic of Derek and I!



*1*love_emily: no need to apologize that is a nice picture of you and Derek...




Deacone said:


> Face and hair look hideous, but WOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (When the J_JP_M ran around the block in his boxers as a dare!)
> 
> Woo halloween!




*G*reat Halloween pics now how did you get J-JP_M to do the dare...



KHayes666 said:


> Honey and I on our anniversary 10/29/11



*K*evin- Happy Anniversary- you two look great!!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Love the Halloween couples!


----------



## Deacone

Went on out on a date with J_JP_M tonight. Date night! Was fantastic...he bought me roses


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Awww... so sweet! <3


----------



## LovelyLiz

Sorry it's so small, it's from my crappy phone.  Anyway, my bf and I went on a little hike last week (and I actually do have two legs, my leg is just bent). We just celebrated 9 months together, and we're both still very grateful.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

mcbeth said:


> Sorry it's so small, it's from my crappy phone.  Anyway, my bf and I went on a little hike last week (and I actually do have two legs, my leg is just bent). We just celebrated 9 months together, and we're both still very grateful.


Awww, I love this pic!


----------



## DevilynStJames

me and my huni  

View attachment 304114_2588616358546_1348707507_3044130_1379182202_n.jpg


----------



## bbwsrule

DevilynStJames said:


> me and my huni



You are stunningly beautiful, and you look very happy! Good for both of you.


----------



## DevilynStJames

bbwsrule said:


> You are stunningly beautiful, and you look very happy! Good for both of you.



Thanks!!!!!! Very happy :wubu:


----------



## Aust99

mcbeth said:


> Sorry it's so small, it's from my crappy phone.  Anyway, my bf and I went on a little hike last week (and I actually do have two legs, my leg is just bent). We just celebrated 9 months together, and we're both still very grateful.



NAWWWWW!!!! so glad you shared this photo!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mcbeth said:


> Sorry it's so small, it's from my crappy phone.  Anyway, my bf and I went on a little hike last week (and I actually do have two legs, my leg is just bent). We just celebrated 9 months together, and we're both still very grateful.



I love this picture McB! :bow::happy:


----------



## LovelyLiz

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awww, I love this pic!





Aust99 said:


> NAWWWWW!!!! so glad you shared this photo!!!





OneWickedAngel said:


> I love this picture McB! :bow::happy:



Thanks, ladies!!!


----------



## vardon_grip

mcbeth said:


> Sorry it's so small, it's from my crappy phone.  Anyway, my bf and I went on a little hike last week (and I actually do have two legs, my leg is just bent). We just celebrated 9 months together, and we're both still very grateful.



Good for you!


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> Sorry it's so small, it's from my crappy phone.  Anyway, my bf and I went on a little hike last week (and I actually do have two legs, my leg is just bent). We just celebrated 9 months together, and we're both still very grateful.



Woot!!! Happy 9 months to the both of you, lovely lady. You're the sweetest wee couple


----------



## Deacone

Here is some of me and my fiancé J_JP_M! WE GOT ENGAGED TODAY! WOOOOO!












So happy!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

vardon_grip said:


> Good for you!





littlefairywren said:


> Woot!!! Happy 9 months to the both of you, lovely lady. You're the sweetest wee couple



Thanks, you two! And LFW, I think it's the first time we've been called a sweet wee couple. I like it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Deacone said:


> Here is some of me and my fiancé J_JP_M! WE GOT ENGAGED TODAY! WOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy!!!



AWWWWWWWW! Congrats!!!! You guys have always been one of the most adorable couples here.


----------



## AnnMarie

Deacone said:


> Here is some of me and my fiancé J_JP_M! WE GOT ENGAGED TODAY! WOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> So happy!!!




congrats, that's so awesome!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Deacone said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> So happy!!!



P.S.... we are going to need ring pics.  There's a ring thread around here somewhere...  Let me see if I can find it and bump it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Found it! http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17848&page=7


----------



## penguin

Deacone said:


> Here is some of me and my fiancé J_JP_M! WE GOT ENGAGED TODAY! WOOOOO!
> 
> So happy!!!



Congratulations! That's fabulous news


----------



## 1love_emily

Deacone said:


> Here is some of me and my fiancé J_JP_M! WE GOT ENGAGED TODAY! WOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy!!!



YAY! Oh congrats Deacone!! I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! DD I'd be giving you all the rep I have... but I have to share it too hahaha

IM SO HAPPY I FREAKING LOVE WEDDINGS!


----------



## Surlysomething

Deacone said:


> Here is some of me and my fiancé J_JP_M! WE GOT ENGAGED TODAY! WOOOOO!




Congratulations!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Deacone said:


> Here is some of me and my fiancé J_JP_M! WE GOT ENGAGED TODAY! WOOOOO!
> 
> So happy!!!




Yay! Congrats you two!!!!


----------



## Mishty

I had an awesome sign that read "I worship the devil, because she's my girlfriend" but it didn't make it through the night.  

View attachment 324401_2549667389171_1478448045_2773748_1114323404_o.jpg


View attachment 385232_302239249787332_100000037782388_1304999_2098022930_n.jpg


----------



## Deacone

Thank you very much guys for all your congrats! We are absolutely OVER THE MOON! Especially me! I love it love it loveee itt!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Deacone said:


> Here is some of me and my fiancé J_JP_M! WE GOT ENGAGED TODAY! WOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> So happy!!!



Yay! Congratulations to you both


----------



## AnnMarie

Mishty said:


> I had an awesome sign that read "I worship the devil, because she's my girlfriend" but it didn't make it through the night.




Can't rep you - love this.


----------



## Windigo

DevilynStJames said:


> me and my huni



You're so cute together!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Deacone said:


> Here is some of me and my fiancé J_JP_M! WE GOT ENGAGED TODAY! WOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> So happy!!!



Congratulations 



Mishty said:


> I had an awesome sign that read "I worship the devil, because she's my girlfriend" but it didn't make it through the night.



Ha I love it! What a great idea



DevilynStJames said:


> me and my huni



Beautiful smile and a lovely couple


----------



## CAMellie

Adrian & I on our wedding day


----------



## CAMellie

Deacone said:


> Here is some of me and my fiancé J_JP_M! WE GOT ENGAGED TODAY! WOOOOO!
> So happy!!!



Congratulations to you and your new fiance! I wish you many happy years together!


----------



## D_A_Bunny

CAMellie said:


> Adrian & I on our wedding day



Congratulations! You both look great. I am so happy for you both.


----------



## Blockierer

CAMellie said:


> Adrian & I on our wedding day


Congratulations. 
What a cute couple.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Deacone said:


> Here is some of me and my fiancé J_JP_M! WE GOT ENGAGED TODAY! WOOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy!!!



you guys are just so lovely together! congratulations!


----------



## Micara

From my latest trip to Seattle this past weekend.


----------



## WVMountainrear

I always love coming to this thread and seeing all of the happy couples. :happy: 

I need to remind myself the next time I see David to pull myself off of him (or him off of me) long enough to take pictures. I'm so busy enjoying being in his company when I see him that I don't think beyond living in the moment every moment that I get with him...stupid long distance...but, God, does it make me appreciate every opportunity to see each other...


----------



## Ms. Fat Booty

I think they people who take the pictures are starting to catch on to us... 

View attachment AMNH 11-6-11 01 (1).jpg


View attachment AMNH 11-6-11 02.jpg


View attachment AMNH 11-6-11 03.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CAMellie said:


> Adrian & I on our wedding day



Beautiful- both of you :bow:



Micara said:


> From my latest trip to Seattle this past weekend.



Too cute of a shot



Ms. Fat Booty said:


> I think they people who take the pictures are starting to catch on to us...



Nice looking couple!


----------



## Cat

It seems we only take goofy shots these days...
And, yes, I do like scaring small children. 

View attachment IMG_5675_2-1.jpg


----------



## liz (di-va)

CAMellie said:


> Adrian & I on our wedding day


congratters again! you look great 



Cat said:


> It seems we only take goofy shots these days...
> And, yes, I do like scaring small children.


hehehehhe...hilarious. well done


----------



## Windigo

Ms. Fat Booty said:


> I think they people who take the pictures are starting to catch on to us...



Such great pictures! And you both look great


----------



## lushluv

Cat said:


> It seems we only take goofy shots these days...
> And, yes, I do like scaring small children.




This pic is too funny for words...


----------



## Dromond

Cat said:


> It seems we only take goofy shots these days...
> And, yes, I do like scaring small children.



Fear-O-Rama!


----------



## SuzyQutsy

wrestlingguy said:


> Okay, I'll start. Here is Carla and me taken at Philly Bash last year.



Brian and I just joined here I wanted to exchange info before we left the ChatZone but I hoped I would find you here


----------



## SuzyQutsy

SuzyQutsy said:


> Brian and I just joined here I wanted to exchange info before we left the ChatZone but I hoped I would find you here



this is what we look like  

View attachment Picture0162.jpg


----------



## Shosh

View attachment IMG_9832.JPG


I just flew 22 hours from Australia and I am now in Canada with my Love Timothy. We love each other very much, and are so happy. Life is wonderful.


----------



## moore2me

Wow Soshie,

You made it!! All by yourself. (I am guessing you came alone, however, I am surprised you were able to do something like this.) Your steel nerve, bulldog determination and purity of your love must have brought you thru. Five years ago this trip mostly likely would not have been possible for you to make alone. You have cured your soul and body yourself for the purpose of your Canada trip - I am impressed. 

How long can you stay? Who was lucky enough to get the doggie while you are gone? There are no immediate marriage plans between you two (like in the next few weeks?)

What is youse guys' agenda while you are visiting?


----------



## moore2me

Double post!!! I was just too excited!!!


----------



## BBWbonnie

All these couples are sooooooooo cute!!!

Im jealous!:happy:


----------



## MystifyMe

very cute couple, you both look so happy



largenlovely said:


> here's me and Bruce..as if y'all haven't seen a ton of these lol
> 
> the first one is Bruce's fav pic and the 2nd one is my favorite


----------



## MystifyMe

Nice pics, and wow look at the size of that hicky on your neck hehe



spiritangel said:


> Everyone looks so happy and in love and yay I can add to this thread at last
> 
> sooo this is Isaac and Me


----------



## Surlysomething

Necro-posting.

:doh:


----------



## MystifyMe

Surlysomething said:


> Necro-posting.
> 
> :doh:



Sorry im only new here and liked the pic, have i done something wrong??


----------



## Dromond

MystifyMe said:


> Sorry im only new here and liked the pic, have i done something wrong??



You didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## LovelyLiz

MystifyMe said:


> Sorry im only new here and liked the pic, have i done something wrong??



You haven't done anything wrong, but one thing just to be attentive of is the date of a post you are replying to. For example, in a thread like this, it's best to reply to the pictures posted most recently (within the past month or so, maybe). Otherwise, especially when you're new it's possible you're responding to someone who doesn't post here anymore, or in the case of this thread that their relationship may have ended, or any number of other things. Replying to a post or thread that was made a long time ago is referred to as "necro-posting."

In my opinion it's different to resurrect a conversation if you have some ideas to contribute to a thread that was years ago, but with pics especially, it's best to stick to the recent ones.


----------



## Mayla

My heart is melting in several places. Everyone is so terribly cute!

I love every single one of these pics. :wubu:


----------



## KHayes666

She looks absolutely lovely 

View attachment us.jpg


----------



## paperman921

KHayes666 said:


> She looks absolutely lovely



Why yes, yes she does... you are very lucky!


----------



## MzDeeZyre

KHayes666 said:


> She looks absolutely lovely



You're right.... she's absolutely stunning!! You make a cute couple. :wubu:


----------



## Deacone

New piccies!  
















I was snuggled against him, he was playing on the xbox and using my head as a arm rest lol.


----------



## Mezmerized187

The First two are me and My most recent ex Josh, we are still friends so I figured why not...











And Me and my best friend of 15 years James.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Mezmerized187 said:


> The First two are me and My most recent ex Josh, we are still friends so I figured why not...



You make a cute couple - especially the you part!


----------



## Mezmerized187

Never2fat4me said:


> You make a cute couple - especially the you part!



Hehe Thanks  Definitely not the best pics of me but still kinda ok.


----------



## mz_puss

All of the above couples are so freaking cute and adorable ! here are some really creepy Christmas ones of My silly boyfriend and I, be prepared to puke at the cheesiness of it all :doh: lol 

View attachment IMG_0634.JPG


View attachment IMG_0637.JPG


----------



## Squirrelman

me and my wife 

View attachment Picture4975.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

mz_puss said:


> All of the above couples are so freaking cute and adorable ! here are some really creepy Christmas ones of My silly boyfriend and I, be prepared to puke at the cheesiness of it all :doh: lol



He is very fortunate to have someone so beautiful (physically and spiritually) to be cheesy with! Thanks for sharing.

- Chris


----------



## mz_puss

Never2fat4me said:


> He is very fortunate to have someone so beautiful (physically and spiritually) to be cheesy with! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> - Chris



Awww thank you Chris, you giant sweetheart


----------



## Silver Fox

Never2fat4me said:


> He is very fortunate to have someone so beautiful (physically and spiritually) to be cheesy with! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> - Chris



I most definitely concur!


----------



## Deacone

Boobie grope!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Deacone said:


> Boobie grope!



Lol! You guys seem such a fun pair.


----------



## Russell Williams

At a tacky tourist party.

She came up with the costume/.

Yeh I know that people need to get out hip boots when I talk about Louise. but I have known her for about 28 years and she contunues to be wonderful.

And this wonderful woman chooses to be with me. How wonderful. 

View attachment Tacky T shrit party 001 small size.jpg


----------



## Russell Williams

two more pictures of Louise and I enjoying life 

View attachment Louise and I formal wear small.jpg


View attachment Louise and with sombrao.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

mz_puss said:


> All of the above couples are so freaking cute and adorable ! here are some really creepy Christmas ones of My silly boyfriend and I, be prepared to puke at the cheesiness of it all :doh: lol



You guys are awesome.  And make a smoking hot couple!!!!



Squirrelman said:


> me and my wife



Nice to see you guys enjoying each other!



Deacone said:


> Boobie grope!



Nice pics!



Russell Williams said:


> two more pictures of Louise and I enjoying life



It's so nice how much you love and appreciate Louise, Russell. You both look great. Hope you are continuing to have fun times together.


----------



## Crystal_C

these are some great pics. lovely couples. maybe one day I'll post some with my love (whenever I find him).

so envious!


----------



## mp7251

Shosh said:


> View attachment 99138
> 
> 
> I just flew 22 hours from Australia and I am now in Canada with my Love Timothy. We love each other very much, and are so happy. Life is wonderful.



Tim seems to make the rounds. Before you it was gaining goddess and before her there was another gaining SSBBW.


----------



## Aust99

mp7251 said:


> Tim seems to make the rounds. Before you it was gaining goddess and before her there was another gaining SSBBW.



Dude!!! Not the place to write this.... Pm the woman...


----------



## Shosh

mp7251 said:


> Tim seems to make the rounds. Before you it was gaining goddess and before her there was another gaining SSBBW.



And your point is? I guess Tim must be the first man in history to have a new partner then?


----------



## Shosh

View attachment resize 2.jpg


Timothy and I at his parents place for Christmas :wubu:


----------



## LovelyLiz

Shosh said:


> Timothy and I at his parents place for Christmas :wubu:



Wow, meeting the parents! Big step! Hope it was a great time, you guys look very happy together!
-----
My boyfriend (who is more of a me admirer than strictly an FA) was out of town for over 2 weeks for Christmas, and just got back a few days ago. We were both very glad to be together again.


----------



## Aust99

Nawww!!!! Mcbeth you and your boyfriend are so lovely!!!! Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## tonynyc

Nice way to celebrate the NewYear - Judy and I enjoying some good eats. Will post some more pics on the FOODIE BOARD


----------



## Shosh

tonynyc said:


> Nice way to celebrate the NewYear - Judy and I enjoying some good eats. Will post some more pics on the FOODIE BOARD



Just lovely.

May you both have a very blessed and happy new year.


----------



## Marlayna

Shosh said:


> Just lovely.
> 
> May you both have a very blessed and happy new year.


Cute couple.:smitten:


----------



## willowmoon

tonynyc said:


> Nice way to celebrate the NewYear - Judy and I enjoying some good eats. Will post some more pics on the FOODIE BOARD



Great picture ... you two look very happy together!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Aust99 said:


> Nawww!!!! Mcbeth you and your boyfriend are so lovely!!!! Thanks for posting the pic.



Thanks so much, Aust.  [btw, I couldn't rep your photo in another thread with your new hair color - but I think it looks amazing on you!]

And thanks to you other ladies too for your very sweet rep on the photos.


----------



## LovelyLiz

tonynyc said:


> Nice way to celebrate the NewYear - Judy and I enjoying some good eats. Will post some more pics on the FOODIE BOARD



You look great together, Tony. And sharing in a delicious experience.  What a happy couple!


----------



## Shu-shu

Why do not we snowflakes? 

View attachment IMG_6258.jpg


----------



## Shu-shu

Where is Santa? 

View attachment IMG_6445.jpg


View attachment IMG_6399.jpg


View attachment IMG_6260.jpg


----------



## Tad

Adorable pics, Shu-shu!


----------



## KHayes666

tonynyc said:


> Nice way to celebrate the NewYear - Judy and I enjoying some good eats. Will post some more pics on the FOODIE BOARD



That's wonderful


----------



## lizzie_lotr

What a wonderful thread!! It gives the rest of us hope.:wubu:


----------



## Mishty

From new years, at the pub. She wasn't indulging, she was the DD, and the babysitter for most of the night. But I actually like these photos of us for some reason. 

View attachment Dscf0129.jpg


View attachment Dscf0128.jpg


----------



## Aust99

Great pics mishty!!! And your hair looks so lovely and healthy that colour!!!! Looks fantastic!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Tried to rep you, Mishty, but couldn't. Awesome pics  You both look great!


----------



## BBWbonnie

Awww I wish I had something to add! I guess I can't post a pic of someone I like, with me....
That would be a bit stalkerish....:doh:


----------



## Shu-shu

It was in St. Petersburg :smitten::smitten::smitten: 

View attachment love.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Shu-shu said:


> It was in St. Petersburg :smitten::smitten::smitten:



Aw, you guys are so adorable together! And I'm so jealous...I would LOVE to go to St. Petersburg. I've been to Moscow, but never to Petersburg.

Beautiful background, and beautiful couple!!!


----------



## Shu-shu

mcbeth said:


> Thank you very much! Unfortunately we do not live in St. Petersburg. But if you want to come back to Moscow, we are waiting for the guests. : Kiss2:: Kiss2:: Kiss2:


----------



## KHayes666

Always hot, all the time 

View attachment 388551_1665019905353_1232911027_31538989_2098685853_n.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mcbeth said:


> Aw, you guys are so adorable together! And I'm so jealous...I would LOVE to go to St. Petersburg. I've been to Moscow, but never to Petersburg.
> 
> Beautiful background, and beautiful couple!!!


I agree- loved seeing those photos!


----------



## Deacone

Me and J_JP_M my handsome fiance in our dinky little flat  <3


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Deacone said:


> Me and J_JP_M my handsome fiance in our dinky little flat  <3



You look so genuinely happy and so so in love!!!  Don't ever stop.


----------



## Deacone

Jeeshcristina said:


> You look so genuinely happy and so so in love!!!  Don't ever stop.



Aww thank you! ^_^ It never ever will stop! Just keeps growing and growing


----------



## CastingPearls

Deacone said:


> Me and J_JP_M my handsome fiance in our dinky little flat :) <3[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> The love in his eyes for you always makes me so misty.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Deacone said:


> Me and J_JP_M my handsome fiance in our dinky little flat  <3



I love it when you post your pics with your fiance- such a wonderful happy looking couple  :bow:


----------



## Hole

Deacone said:


> Me and J_JP_M my handsome fiance in our dinky little flat  <3




You two are adorable together.:happy:
I find it interesting how you both have similar facial features (brown almond-shaped eyes). 

I've noticed this oddity with some couples. They actually resemble or start to resemble each other.


----------



## LovelyLiz

In honor of today, the 1-year anniversary of my mcbeth-Admirer and I being together.  We hung out in Chinatown for the Lunar New Year.


----------



## AuntHen

mcbeth said:


> In honor of today, the 1-year anniversary of my mcbeth-Admirer and I being together.  We hung out in Chinatown for the Lunar New Year.



awwwwwwwwwwwww... so cute!! :happy:


----------



## Never2fat4me

mcbeth said:


> In honor of today, the 1-year anniversary of my mcbeth-Admirer and I being together.  We hung out in Chinatown for the Lunar New Year.



You two look so happy and peaceful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Isa

mcbeth said:


> In honor of today, the 1-year anniversary of my mcbeth-Admirer and I being together.  We hung out in Chinatown for the Lunar New Year.



Nice photo and I love "mcbeth-admirer"!


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> In honor of today, the 1-year anniversary of my mcbeth-Admirer and I being together.  We hung out in Chinatown for the Lunar New Year.


Looking at you too makes me so happy! You both look wonderful!


----------



## CleverBomb

mcbeth said:


> In honor of today, the 1-year anniversary of my mcbeth-Admirer and I being together.  We hung out in Chinatown for the Lunar New Year.


Happy Anniversary, you two!

-Rusty


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> In honor of today, the 1-year anniversary of my mcbeth-Admirer and I being together.  We hung out in Chinatown for the Lunar New Year.



You're beautiful together and your pics bring happy tears to my eyes. Happy Anniversary mcbeth and her lucky Admirer. I wish you many more to come.


----------



## LovelyLiz

fat9276 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww... so cute!! :happy:


Thanks, B.  Hope all's well with you. 


Never2fat4me said:


> You two look so happy and peaceful. Thanks for sharing!


Peaceful? Awesome!  Thanks!


Isa said:


> Nice photo and I love "mcbeth-admirer"!


Thank you, Isa! I just say that because he's not strictly an FA, and since this is the FA/BBW thread I just don't want to give false advertising. But I'm fat, and he loves me, so that's good enough. 


CastingPearls said:


> Looking at you too makes me so happy! You both look wonderful!


Thanks, CP  You're always so encouraging!


CleverBomb said:


> Happy Anniversary, you two!
> -Rusty


Awww, thanks Rusty!


littlefairywren said:


> You're beautiful together and your pics bring happy tears to my eyes. Happy Anniversary mcbeth and her lucky Admirer. I wish you many more to come.


You know I dig ya, sister. Thanks.  Now post some more pics of you and your lucky fella!


----------



## Sugar

I rarely visit anymore, but every time I think about how lucky I am to have Mike I think about dimchat. 

Jets vs. Broncos 11/11 :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Lovely pics, McBeth and Sugar!


----------



## Blockierer

Sugar said:


> I rarely visit anymore, but every time I think about how lucky I am to have Mike I think about dimchat.
> 
> Jets vs. Broncos 11/11 :wubu:


Sugar sugar honey honey 
What a lucky guy


----------



## Reenaye Starr

Me and my hubby over 3 years ago on our wedding day 

View attachment 16541_1255598504071_1052839473_799410_7699797_n.jpg


View attachment 16541_1255598544072_1052839473_799411_1451398_n.jpg


----------



## Weirdo890

Reenaye Starr said:


> Me and my hubby over 3 years ago on our wedding day



That's so sweet.


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Reenaye Starr said:


> Me and my hubby over 3 years ago on our wedding day





mz_puss said:


> *everyone looks awesome, you make me wanna snuggle. *
> 
> *So these aren't exactly sweet pics, but they are "us" being "us". lol We were playing dress ups. I'm the red queen and he is OBVIOUSLY the Mad hatter ! Anyone for Tea ? *



Very Beautiful couples


----------



## LovelyLiz

mz_puss said:


> *everyone looks awesome, you make me wanna snuggle. *
> 
> *So these aren't exactly sweet pics, but they are "us" being "us". lol We were playing dress ups. I'm the red queen and he is OBVIOUSLY the Mad hatter ! Anyone for Tea ? *



I love the playfulness and sexy fun you guys always have going on in your pics! Great couple.


----------



## DevilynStJames

me and Derrick 

View attachment 310716_2588723801232_1348707507_3044314_200211767_n.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie

mcbeth said:


> In honor of today, the 1-year anniversary of my mcbeth-Admirer and I being together.  We hung out in Chinatown for the Lunar New Year.



So cute!!! Yay and congrats.


----------



## Reenaye Starr

DevilynStJames said:


> me and Derrick



one of my fave couples ever!!!


----------



## DevilynStJames

Reenaye Starr said:


> one of my fave couples ever!!!



Back at ya babe!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Reenaye Starr said:


> Me and my hubby over 3 years ago on our wedding day



Your photos are so beautiful and you were glowing as a bride should. Just lovely.


----------



## toni

Reenaye Starr said:


> Me and my hubby over 3 years ago on our wedding day



Beautiful! Love it! I always picture my wedding like this, totally chill and happy.


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover

Tried to attach a picture of the girl I've been seeing and me but the pictures too big and it didn't seem to like the URL from a Facebook picture when I tried to insert image; bah!!


----------



## Deacone

us at the wedding fayre!  






and a night out in the town!


----------



## KHayes666

I'll be able to post one of these in 47 days


----------



## NewfieGal

I always love looking at all the happy couple pics, it speaks to the romantic marshmallow heart that beats in my chest lol, keep posting em, so happy for everyone, so many cute couples, you all look GREAT!!!


----------



## Deacone

In 494 days I will be posting so many pictures in here you guys will be sick! Why 494 days? Because that's when me and J_JP_M are getting married! We've put the deposit down and chose our date! I'm so excited I may die.


----------



## penguin

Deacone said:


> In 494 days I will be posting so many pictures in here you guys will be sick! Why 494 days? Because that's when me and J_JP_M are getting married! We've put the deposit down and chose our date! I'm so excited I may die.



Oh that's very exciting news!


----------



## CastingPearls

Deacone said:


> In 494 days I will be posting so many pictures in here you guys will be sick! Why 494 days? Because that's when me and J_JP_M are getting married! We've put the deposit down and chose our date! I'm so excited I may die.


Congratulations!!!! And in 494 days too! LOL


----------



## Surlysomething

Deacone said:


> us at the wedding fayre!
> 
> 
> 
> and a night out in the town!



You two are so cute.


----------



## littlefairywren

Deacone said:


> In 494 days I will be posting so many pictures in here you guys will be sick! Why 494 days? Because that's when me and J_JP_M are getting married! We've put the deposit down and chose our date! I'm so excited I may die.



Woo hoo! That's wonderful!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Deacone said:


> In 494 days I will be posting so many pictures in here you guys will be sick! Why 494 days? Because that's when me and J_JP_M are getting married! We've put the deposit down and chose our date! I'm so excited I may die.



:wubu: So excited for you! Yay! :wubu:


----------



## imfree

Deacone said:


> In 494 days I will be posting so many pictures in here you guys will be sick! Why 494 days? Because that's when me and J_JP_M are getting married! We've put the deposit down and chose our date! I'm so excited I may die.



My congratulations and best wishes go to you and J_P_M_!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment My Baby.jpg


Here I am with my darling Timothy. :wubu:


----------



## Deacone

Thank you everyone for your lovely messages!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Deacone said:


> In 494 days I will be posting so many pictures in here you guys will be sick! Why 494 days? Because that's when me and J_JP_M are getting married! We've put the deposit down and chose our date! I'm so excited I may die.




Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Shosh said:


> View attachment 100952
> 
> 
> Here I am with my darling Timothy. :wubu:



Awwww I loved seeing this Shosh- wonderful photo - you both look very happy together.


----------



## mz_puss

Deacone said:


> In 494 days I will be posting so many pictures in here you guys will be sick! Why 494 days? Because that's when me and J_JP_M are getting married! We've put the deposit down and chose our date! I'm so excited I may die.



whoo hoo congratulations to you both darlin, i expect photo overload ! 



KHayes666 said:


> I'll be able to post one of these in 47 days



whoop whoop ! 



Shosh said:


> View attachment 100952
> 
> 
> Here I am with my darling Timothy. :wubu:



you both look lovely xXx


----------



## toni

Deacone said:


> In 494 days I will be posting so many pictures in here you guys will be sick! Why 494 days? Because that's when me and J_JP_M are getting married! We've put the deposit down and chose our date! I'm so excited I may die.



That's awesome!!!!! Congrats


----------



## littlefairywren

Morning faces <3 

View attachment 240220122664.jpg


----------



## Cat

Everyone is soooo cute!! Keep on posting!

Here's my latest offering, taken yesterday at the Great Salt Lake:


----------



## paperman921

Cat said:


> Everyone is soooo cute!! Keep on posting!
> 
> Here's my latest offering, taken yesterday at the Great Salt Lake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> This is an awesome picture!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Cat said:


> Everyone is soooo cute!! Keep on posting!
> 
> Here's my latest offering, taken yesterday at the Great Salt Lake:



You always have the greatest pics, Cat. Once again, you blow me away!


----------



## nettie

Cat said:


> Everyone is soooo cute!! Keep on posting!
> 
> Here's my latest offering, taken yesterday at the Great Salt Lake:



LOVE this photo!


----------



## Blockierer

Cat said:


> Everyone is soooo cute!! Keep on posting!
> 
> Here's my latest offering, taken yesterday at the Great Salt Lake:


Great shot


----------



## CastingPearls

littlefairywren said:


> Morning faces <3


You two are SO adorable in this pic!


----------



## Scorsese86

I ain't skinny, can I still post a pic of my me and my girl?
I'll do it anyway.


----------



## Scorsese86

littlefairywren said:


> Morning faces <3



Aww... adorable:smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

Scorsese86 said:


> I ain't skinny, can I still post a pic of my me and my girl?
> I'll do it anyway.


You two are so cute together.


----------



## Surlysomething

Scorsese86 said:


> I ain't skinny, can I still post a pic of my me and my girl?
> I'll do it anyway.




Your girlfriend is lovely. So happy for you!


----------



## imfree

Scorsese86 said:


> I ain't skinny, can I still post a pic of my me and my girl?
> I'll do it anyway.



Wonderful to see :happy:you and a Lady:happy: in happy company with each-other, kind Sir!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Me and my boyfriend at a wedding we attended this weekend in Boston 

View attachment Green Dress.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Me and my boyfriend at a wedding we attended this weekend in Boston



That's such a cute photo! And I love your outfit


----------



## KHayes666

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Me and my boyfriend at a wedding we attended this weekend in Boston



Oh yeah thanks for coming to visit me while you were here.....harumph lol


----------



## Deacone

Everybody is just too damn cute and pretty for my brain to cope!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Gingembre said:


> That's such a cute photo! And I love your outfit



Thank you very much, my darling! I think I'm going to start wearing more green from now on :happy:



KHayes666 said:


> Oh yeah thanks for coming to visit me while you were here.....harumph lol



Next time! The trip this time was so jam packed and no where near long enough.


----------



## fritzi

Scorsese86 said:


> I ain't skinny, can I still post a pic of my me and my girl?
> I'll do it anyway.



Question unrelated to this thread: Despite your by-line of 'likeable conservative' - your t-shirt is a joke? Or not???


----------



## Scorsese86

fritzi said:


> Question unrelated to this thread: Despite your by-line of 'likeable conservative' - your t-shirt is a joke? Or not???



Hahaha, I get that a lot. But I like Michele. She dropped out, I concidered Huntsman, but went safe and now supports Mitt.


----------



## succubus_dxb

He makes me so f*cking happy :wubu: 

View attachment tomandI.jpg


----------



## Jeeshcristina

succubus_dxb said:


> He makes me so f*cking happy :wubu:



This is so adorable.  Happy happy!


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> He makes me so f*cking happy :wubu:



A bearded man!!!! YES!!!


Happy for you Babe!!!


----------



## Deacone

Today! Sporting my new top


----------



## littlefairywren

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Me and my boyfriend at a wedding we attended this weekend in Boston





succubus_dxb said:


> He makes me so f*cking happy :wubu:



Woot for the both of you!!! Happy, happy, happy xxx


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> A bearded man!!!! YES!!!
> 
> 
> Happy for you Babe!!!



I love bearded dudes so much!! He's my ultimate beardo! Circumstances are hardly ideal, but I'm pretty sure he's worth fighting for!


----------



## Surlysomething

Deacone said:


> Today! Sporting my new top



You two are so good together.


----------



## CastingPearls

Deacone said:


> Today! Sporting my new top


Is it me or are you two already starting to look like each other? LOL


----------



## Deacone

CastingPearls said:


> Is it me or are you two already starting to look like each other? LOL



Hahahahaa! I can see!


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> I love bearded dudes so much!! He's my ultimate beardo! Circumstances are hardly ideal, but I'm pretty sure he's worth fighting for!



You sticking around then?


----------



## succubus_dxb

Aust99 said:


> You sticking around then?



I've got another 3 months, then I have to leave... we'll see what happens then :/


----------



## Al Diggy

us........ 

View attachment DSC03745.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

Al Diggy said:


> us........



Love her outfit, great pic.


----------



## Marlayna

Al Diggy said:


> us........


Cute couple! :smitten:


----------



## BigBootyAsshley

Who would have thunk it? LOL


----------



## DevilynStJames

After Megacon 

View attachment 424535_10150651069577920_789897919_9034736_92555420_n.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

DevilynStJames said:


> After Megacon



I think I say this to much but you two are adorable


----------



## mz_puss

Its been a while since i posted. So here is my lovely Kim and I, completely slaughtered drunk lol. 

View attachment 551155_300962759976393_267560036649999_708930_1203799223_n.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86

Outstanding 

(mz_puss and her lucky guy)


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> Its been a while since i posted. So here is my lovely Kim and I, completely slaughtered drunk lol.



look at you two hotties



DevilynStJames said:


> After Megacon



You two are so darn adorable and such a great match


----------



## BCBeccabae

So much love :3 

View attachment baby.jpg


View attachment baby2.jpg


View attachment baby3.jpg


----------



## Fish

It's been forever since I posted in here, but this seems to be as good a reason as any: 

View attachment 380580_3840286529518_1348707507_3624106_1388936704_n.jpg


View attachment 544521_3839192142159_1348707507_3623394_1564426090_n.jpg


View attachment 429877_3134948566648_1052839473_3017975_2029579936_n.jpg


View attachment 525792_3839195022231_1348707507_3623396_1348105036_n.jpg


----------



## rg770Ibanez

DevilynStJames said:


> After Megacon



CHIPOTLE!! Awesome pic!



BCBeccabae said:


> So much love :3



Although I hate hipster glasses with a passion, you guys look uber kewt together


----------



## succubus_dxb

:eat1::wubu::eat1: 

View attachment IMG_5480.jpg


View attachment IMG_5477.jpg


View attachment IMG_5482.jpg


----------



## Mishty

succubus_dxb said:


> :eat1::wubu::eat1:



So effin' CUTE! Totally adorable together,his beard is so dapper!


----------



## succubus_dxb

Mishty said:


> So effin' CUTE! Totally adorable together,his beard is so dapper!



Thank you! I call him my beardo


----------



## Scorsese86

Me and Marita during Easter at my Grandpa's birthday


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Scorsese86 said:


> Me and Marita during Easter at my Grandpa's birthday


Love the black and white !


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

succubus_dxb said:


> :eat1::wubu::eat1:



Beautiful couple that looks so happy together!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fish said:


> It's been forever since I posted in here, but this seems to be as good a reason as any:



Lovely couple!


----------



## Tad

Scorsese86 said:


> Me and Marita during Easter at my Grandpa's birthday



Great pic--you look lovely together


----------



## KHayes666

I may not be a big guy with a beard or a little thin guy with piercings and glasses or a nerd or a "true FA".....but one thing I am is someone who knows how to treat a lady. 

View attachment shake.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

KHayes666 said:


> I may not be a big guy with a beard or a little thin guy with piercings and glasses or a nerd or a "true FA"



Not quite sure what you're getting at with this line :/


----------



## Surlysomething

succubus_dxb said:


> Not quite sure what you're getting at with this line :/



I think he's trying to say that he's the kind of FA's.


----------



## KHayes666

Surlysomething said:


> I think he's trying to say that he's the kind of FA's.



Yes I'm the "kind" of FA. The kind of FA that wasn't wanted nor sought after but was given a chance that no one else wanted to give and ran with it to the tune of a now 2 1/2 year relationship. Some of the "fa's" on a few websites gave me "6 months tops" in their words so let me repeat my 2 1/2 YEAR relationship is still going strong. I was just browsing through and I noticed I look nothing like the other males in this thread yet I make it work.

Oh and I enjoyed the shake very much ;-)


----------



## CarlaSixx

Whoever said those things to you were assholes.

Who were they to judge what your fiancée's "type" is?! 
What if your looks and personality have been what she'S been looking for her whole life?

I hate when others judge others' type and assume shit.

You keep doing your thing and being in love 
You don't have to look like any "typical" type to be allowed to be loved.
Everyone is someone's type.


----------



## Surlysomething

KHayes666 said:


> Yes I'm the "kind" of FA. The kind of FA that wasn't wanted nor sought after but was given a chance that no one else wanted to give and ran with it to the tune of a now 2 1/2 year relationship. Some of the "fa's" on a few websites gave me "6 months tops" in their words so let me repeat my 2 1/2 YEAR relationship is still going strong. I was just browsing through and I noticed I look nothing like the other males in this thread yet I make it work.
> 
> Oh and I enjoyed the shake very much ;-)


 

Blah blah. You're not the end all be all of FA's. It's lame how you keep trying to justify how much more of an FA you are. And sorry for the typo. Shit happens.


----------



## Surlysomething

CarlaSixx said:


> Whoever said those things to you were assholes.
> 
> Who were they to judge what your fiancée's "type" is?!
> What if your looks and personality have been what she'S been looking for her whole life?
> 
> I hate when others judge others' type and assume shit.
> 
> You keep doing your thing and being in love
> You don't have to look like any "typical" type to be allowed to be loved.
> Everyone is someone's type.


 
But that's exactly what he's doing. Judging. It works both ways.


----------



## Blackjack

KHayes666 said:


> I may not be a big guy with a beard or a little thin guy with piercings and glasses or a nerd or a "true FA".....but one thing I am is someone who knows how to treat a lady.



Raise yourself up by putting others down. That'll teach 'em!


----------



## succubus_dxb

KHayes666 said:


> Yes I'm the "kind" of FA. The kind of FA that wasn't wanted nor sought after but was given a chance that no one else wanted to give and ran with it to the tune of a now 2 1/2 year relationship. Some of the "fa's" on a few websites gave me "6 months tops" in their words so let me repeat my 2 1/2 YEAR relationship is still going strong. I was just browsing through and I noticed I look nothing like the other males in this thread yet I make it work.
> 
> Oh and I enjoyed the shake very much ;-)



Clever. 


We'll just end this here, shall we?


----------



## KHayes666

Surlysomething said:


> Blah blah. You're not the end all be all of FA's. It's lame how you keep trying to justify how much more of an FA you are. And sorry for the typo. Shit happens.



Blahdittyblahdibangdebangdiggitydidhopchopdaboogie. 

Anyway, I'm no more of an FA than anyone here and obviously I'm not the end all FA. See post below



Blackjack said:


> Raise yourself up by putting others down. That'll teach 'em!



Who said anything about putting other couples down? All I said was I wasn't like them. In fact I raised THEM up by saying that's what women want around here. I have no problem with the other couples, just noticing I look nothing alike.

The only ones I put down are the losers on the bbwchan sites that gave me 6 months tops. To them I say more pics to follow, like this one: 

View attachment 388551_1665019905353_1232911027_31538989_2098685853_n.jpg


----------



## mel

Cat said:


> Everyone is soooo cute!! Keep on posting!
> 
> Here's my latest offering, taken yesterday at the Great Salt Lake:




Love!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

KHayes666 said:


> Blahdittyblahdibangdebangdiggitydidhopchopdaboogie.
> 
> Anyway, I'm no more of an FA than anyone here and obviously I'm not the end all FA. See post below
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about putting other couples down? All I said was I wasn't like them. In fact I raised THEM up by saying that's what women want around here. I have no problem with the other couples, just noticing I look nothing alike.
> 
> The only ones I put down are the losers on the bbwchan sites that gave me 6 months tops. To them I say more pics to follow, like this one:


 

Oh, we know you're like no one here.  I don't know too many people still living in the WWF 90's.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Well - parts of us anyway. No matter where we are or what (else) we're doing, our hands seem to carry on a love affair of their own (with our full permission, of course.) 

View attachment Hands 640x480 May 2012.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

Surlysomething said:


> Oh, we know you're like no one here.  I don't know too many people still living in the WWF 90's.



So its ok for ppl to make obscure Dr. Who references from the 80's, Willy Wonka references from the 70's and quote songs that came out by people who've been dead longer than I've been alive....but I throw out a few mid 90's one liners and I'm "living in the 90's".

Well shit. $1.25 gas prices, Slick Willie in office (who was the closest to being the second coming of Kennedy as you could get), the days of getting bullied in school, knocking out your antagonist and life moving on without getting expelled, great movies coming out virtually every month, Kurt Angle and the men's basketball team taking the gold in Atlanta, Super Nintendo and Sega Genesis battling for console supremacy, Michael Jordan's last great hurrah, KISS coming back in full makeup, Black Sabbath's Last Supper, AOL 2.5 with 28.8 K model dialup.....ok maybe not the last one but the 90's sure was better than the hellhole 2012 is.

Although 2012 is good for one thing....being able to tell someone you love them and mean it: 

View attachment my babe 2.jpg


----------



## one2one

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Well - parts of us anyway. No matter where we are or what (else) we're doing, our hands seem to carry on a love affair of their own (with our full permission, of course.)



This is so sweet!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Well - parts of us anyway. No matter where we are or what (else) we're doing, our hands seem to carry on a love affair of their own (with our full permission, of course.)



Beautiful!  :bow:


----------



## Fish

Cat said:


> Everyone is soooo cute!! Keep on posting!
> 
> Here's my latest offering, taken yesterday at the Great Salt Lake:



Wow! What a fantastic pic!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Cat said:


> Everyone is soooo cute!! Keep on posting!
> 
> Here's my latest offering, taken yesterday at the Great Salt Lake:



*"American Gro-thic"?* 
(Sorry Cat - can't resist a bad pun. You know I love ya!)​


----------



## Shan34

Taken in Homer last weekend  

View attachment 579753_3195090117598_1276301889_32441996_1630222112_n.jpg


----------



## imfree

Shan34 said:


> Taken in Homer last weekend



Sweet!:happy:


----------



## Deacone

j_jp_m and I at Westonbirt Aboretum  It isn't often I take a full length photo of me, but I thought i'd get one for you guys!  

View attachment johnandi.JPG


----------



## Deacone

As well as this one 

It's my timeline cover photo, I very much love it!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Deacone said:


> As well as this one
> 
> It's my timeline cover photo, I very much love it!



Very cute- made me smile


----------



## Marlayna

Yes, I can feel the love in his eyes. Lovely pic!


----------



## Blackjack

KHayes666 said:


> I was once accused of taking pictures of a private party without permission despite evidence proving otherwise.
> 
> Well this time I DID take a picture at a private party. Yup, I admit it and here it is.



You know that you can make posts without them always being a "haHA, fuck you!" to someone, right?


----------



## KHayes666

Blackjack said:


> You know that you can make posts without them always being a "haHA, fuck you!" to someone, right?



If you bother to find out what's bothering me I'd be glad to PM you why.


----------



## Deacone

I don't understand the last 3 posts. What is bothering you KHayes? x


----------



## KHayes666

russianrobot said:


> *
> I KNEW IT!!! YOU ARE COREY FELDMAN!!!! HA!!!*



That right there shows how stupid you are because everyone knows I'm not into squashing. Also, you could get a larger lady to sit on you even if you had a hundred dollar bill hanging out of your zipper.

Meanwhile, at a social function: 

View attachment bash 2.jpg


----------



## russianrobot

KHayes666 said:


> Also, you could get a larger lady to sit on you even if you had a hundred dollar bill hanging out of your zipper.



Kevin I think you are right, if I had a $100 bill hanging out of my zipper I could probably get women of _all sizes_ to sit on my lap. Including that of your sister, the one you seem to be prominently posting pictures of in some sort of weird embrace with you.


----------



## instantkarma

My hubby and I at the beach a few days after our wedding last week. :smitten:


----------



## KHayes666

russianrobot said:


> Kevin I think you are right, if I had a $100 bill hanging out of my zipper I could probably get women of _all sizes_ to sit on my lap. Including that of your sister, the one you seem to be prominently posting pictures of in some sort of weird embrace with you.



Ah yes, the old "your momma/your sister" comeback.

Strange as I have never posted pictures of me and my sister on this site and outside of a few family pictures I hardly ever take pictures of me with her period. I know you SSBBWchan nerds are angry I'm doing something (someone really) none of you can do, but to make up stories about my family just smacks of desperation.

At this point you should just go back to your marvel comics, put Fire Woman on your cassette player, jack off to some porn and quit before you look even more foolish than you already do.

I'd post a pic of Renee and I from our trip to Denny's last night but it has other people in it and Russianbot would probably beat off to them.


----------



## KHayes666

instantkarma said:


> My hubby and I at the beach a few days after our wedding last week. :smitten:



Congrats on the wedding.


----------



## russianrobot

*


KHayes666 said:



I'd post a pic of Renee and I from our trip to Denny's last night

Click to expand...


*

Wow, what a thrilling and classy date that must have been....where did you have the night cap at do tell!! 



p.s. I like DC comics


----------



## KHayes666

russianrobot said:


> Wow, what a thrilling and classy date that must have been....where did you have the night cap at do tell!!
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. I like DC comics



How would you know what classy dates are if you've never been on one? I'm surprised you even know what a nightcap is.

I should call you Solomon Grundy


----------



## tonynyc

KHayes666 said:


> How would you know what classy dates are if you've never been on one? I'm surprised you even know what a nightcap is.
> 
> I should call you Solomon Grundy



*Ah...the infamous Solomon Grundy sworn enemy of the Golden Age Green Lantern in the 1940s... Grundy never liked being touched....*


----------



## KHayes666

tonynyc said:


> *Ah...the infamous Solomon Grundy sworn enemy of the Golden Age Green Lantern in the 1940s... Grundy never liked being touched....*



Grundy had no brains. I always saw myself as....





Oh, before I forget, I found this on my fiancee's profile back before I cut my hair. I hate winters lol 

View attachment delete this.jpg


----------



## russianrobot

*


KHayes666 said:



I always saw myself as....

Click to expand...

*
*A big bloated Corey Feldman in a Goofy Hat* 

View attachment Corey-Feldman12345.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

russianrobot said:


> *A big bloated Corey Feldman in a Goofy Hat*



I think It's funny how we're on a fat acceptance website and you are calling me bloated. Compared to you I look like John Cena lol


----------



## penguin

You two need to get a room.


----------



## Never2fat4me

penguin said:


> You two need to get a room.



Hear hear! This constant bickering is spoiling an otherwise pleasant thread.


----------



## Tad

instantkarma said:


> My hubby and I at the beach a few days after our wedding last week. :smitten::D[/QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats! and I can just about feel the love bubblingup out of those pics :)


----------



## Deacone

Taken on Saturday at Download Festival. Twas muddy and wet and windy. Hence the unimpressed faces


----------



## KHayes666

Deacone said:


> Taken on Saturday at Download Festival. Twas muddy and wet and windy. Hence the unimpressed faces



lol that's awesome


----------



## Nose_body_knows

My wife (jah) and me  

View attachment us2.jpg


----------



## mz_puss

All the beautiful couples pics are making me realize how much i miss my man ( he's just at work and im all sooky - pathetic i know ) so i thought id share some pics of us from last weekend  

View attachment IMG_2578.JPG


View attachment IMG_2564.JPG


View attachment freeeed.JPG


----------



## Tad

Awwwwww


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Well I know WE dont look like the rest of the couples here but we don't really give a shit. We're just happy we both think the sun shines out of each others asses. I'm fat, she's not. Big deal. But look at the BACKDROP!!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Well I know WE dont look like the rest of the couples here but we don't really give a shit. We're just happy we both think the sun shines out of each others asses. I'm fat, she's not. Big deal. But look at the BACKDROP!!



A happy couple is a happy couple. Great pic.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Well I know WE dont look like the rest of the couples here but we don't really give a shit. We're just happy we both think the sun shines out of each others asses. I'm fat, she's not. Big deal. But look at the BACKDROP!!



You guys are so adorable. :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Well I know WE dont look like the rest of the couples here but we don't really give a shit. We're just happy we both think the sun shines out of each others asses. I'm fat, she's not. Big deal. But look at the BACKDROP!!


I *love* this pic.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Well I know WE dont look like the rest of the couples here but we don't really give a shit. We're just happy we both think the sun shines out of each others asses. I'm fat, she's not. Big deal. But look at the BACKDROP!!


You're so freakin adorkable.


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Well I know WE dont look like the rest of the couples here but we don't really give a shit. We're just happy we both think the sun shines out of each others asses. I'm fat, she's not. Big deal. But look at the BACKDROP!!



I was waiting for this one.....and it was worth the wait--great pic. (and you do look like most of the other couples on here: happy!)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Jon Blaze said:


> A happy couple is a happy couple. Great pic.





lovelylady78 said:


> You guys are so adorable. :happy:





BigBeautifulMe said:


> I *love* this pic.





CastingPearls said:


> You're so freakin adorkable.





Tad said:


> I was waiting for this one.....and it was worth the wait--great pic. (and you do look like most of the other couples on here: happy!)



Thanks guys, that's very sweet of all of you


----------



## tonynyc

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Well I know WE dont look like the rest of the couples here but we don't really give a shit. We're just happy we both think the sun shines out of each others asses. I'm fat, she's not. Big deal. But look at the BACKDROP!!



*Happy Couple and a wonderful pic...*


----------



## imfree

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Well I know WE dont look like the rest of the couples here but we don't really give a shit. We're just happy we both think the sun shines out of each others asses. I'm fat, she's not. Big deal. But look at the BACKDROP!!



I would have Happy Couple Repped you Guys, had my Repper been recharged from last time.


----------



## Shan34

Laying in the grass, staring at the clouds  

View attachment 2012-06-16 20.40.29 - Copy.jpg


----------



## Mishty

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Well I know WE dont look like the rest of the couples here but we don't really give a shit. We're just happy we both think the sun shines out of each others asses. I'm fat, she's not. Big deal. But look at the BACKDROP!!



When I saw this I thought to myself "God damn Catalina wine mixer...." not sure what that means,but you two are some hot mo'fos.


----------



## Blockierer

... on earth is available, but only for the ones out of the closet.
Me and "Mrs. Blockie" trinking champagne in the Jacuzzi.......


----------



## Never2fat4me

Blockierer said:


> ... on earth is available, but only for the ones out of the closet.
> Me and "Mrs. Blockie" trinking champagne in the Jacuzzi.......



You are a lucky man indeed, Blockie!

- Chris


----------



## imfree

Blockierer said:


> ... on earth is available, but only for the ones out of the closet.
> Me and "Mrs. Blockie" trinking champagne in the Jacuzzi.......



Noted for Reppage when das Repgewher ißt aufgeladen!


----------



## tonynyc

Blockierer said:


> ... on earth is available, but only for the ones out of the closet.
> Me and "Mrs. Blockie" trinking champagne in the Jacuzzi.......



Great Pic Blockierer!!!! Hot tub Rep on the way


----------



## Blockierer

Never2fat4me said:


> You are a lucky man indeed, Blockie!
> 
> - Chris


Yes, I am 



imfree said:


> Noted for Reppage when das Repgewher ißt aufgeladen!


Schuss und Gegenschuss. 



tonynyc said:


> Great Pic Blockierer!!!! Hot tub Rep on the way


Thank you!


----------



## SoVerySoft

Never2fat4me said:


> You are a lucky man indeed, Blockie!
> 
> - Chris



hahaha! I was just thinking she was a lucky lady 

Love the pic. So sweet!


----------



## indy500tchr

I am loved :wubu:


----------



## EtobicokeFA

indy500tchr said:


> I am loved :wubu:



Great photo, of a lovely couple.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Blockierer said:


> ... on earth is available, but only for the ones out of the closet.
> Me and "Mrs. Blockie" trinking champagne in the Jacuzzi.......



In Mrs. B I see a living canvas for the artist to paint with a million kisses. Pucker up, Mr. B!


----------



## Never2fat4me

indy500tchr said:


> I am loved :wubu:


 
What a cute couple you two make! The love between you is so apparent from your kiss. You are both lucky to have each other.

- Chris :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Blockierer said:


> ... on earth is available, but only for the ones out of the closet.
> Me and "Mrs. Blockie" trinking champagne in the Jacuzzi.......



Wow very nice! Were you on vacation?


----------



## KHayes666

For our one year anniversary of our engagement (and her birthday) I rented a cabin by the lake for us and she loved it. How's that for a "classy date"?


----------



## tonynyc

*Judy and I getting ready to enjoy some great food in one of our fav seafood spots last Sunday*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> *Judy and I getting ready to enjoy some great food in one of our fav seafood spots last Sunday*



Looks like fun


----------



## Shosh

Blockierer said:


> ... on earth is available, but only for the ones out of the closet.
> Me and "Mrs. Blockie" trinking champagne in the Jacuzzi.......



Great photo 

Bless you both.


----------



## Blockierer

SoVerySoft said:


> hahaha! I was just thinking she was a lucky lady
> 
> Love the pic. So sweet!


Thanks SVS, it's a win-win situation, we are both lucky 



Ho Ho Tai said:


> In Mrs. B I see a living canvas for the artist to paint with a million kisses. Pucker up, Mr. B!


Thank you. I will kiss, i will 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow very nice! Were you on vacation?


No, we enjoyed a weekend together 



Shosh said:


> Great photo
> 
> Bless you both.


Shosh, ah, thank you for your nice comment.

@All reppers
Thank you for your reps.
As soon I can I'll give them back.

And guys, keep on posting pictures, show the world that Big Love exist. 
I loooooveeee this thread.


----------



## imfree

Blockierer said:


> Thanks SVS, it's a win-win situation, we are both lucky
> 
> 
> Thank you. I will kiss, i will
> 
> 
> No, we enjoyed a weekend together
> 
> 
> Shosh, ah, thank you for your nice comment.
> 
> @All reppers
> Thank you for your reps.
> As soon I can I'll give them back.
> 
> And guys, keep on posting pictures, show the world that Big Love exist.
> I loooooveeee this thread.



A Dimm's Award winning post, if I ever saw one! Sir, you have won the most coveted Dimm's Award!


----------



## pendulous

Another Fat Couple Daily


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

tonynyc said:


> *Judy and I getting ready to enjoy some great food in one of our fav seafood spots last Sunday*



I've never seen the woman behind the legend! It's nice to put a face to Judy, as you've mentioned her previously.


----------



## tonynyc

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've never seen the woman behind the legend! It's nice to put a face to Judy, as you've mentioned her previously.



It is the intelligent and wonderful BBW that enter our lives that makes us legends... thanks for the kind words....


----------



## daddyoh70

tonynyc said:


> *Judy and I getting ready to enjoy some great food in one of our fav seafood spots last Sunday*



I don't spend enough time in the Main Dimensions Board. Tony, great pic, you two make a beautiful couple! :bow:


----------



## PinkPoodle

No one I know can use my iPod camera (yeah, I know) so I had to take this one myself. We're just a couple of nerds in love. This was taken at a sci-fi con.


----------



## CrimsonRibbon

So many memories. I genuinely love this man!


----------



## intraultra

My first time posting in this thread. Here's a few photos of my fiance and I at the beach. Hopefully we'll get some engagement pictures done soon.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

intraultra said:


> My first time posting in this thread. Here's a few photos of my fiance and I at the beach. Hopefully we'll get some engagement pictures done soon.


Both so beautiful. :happy: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lamia

Me and my Sweetie we've been together for almost 13 years now.  :wubu:


----------



## intraultra

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Both so beautiful. :happy: Thanks for sharing!



Thanks very much!  And a thank you to everyone who left me rep as well.


----------



## succubus_dxb

intraultra said:


> My first time posting in this thread. Here's a few photos of my fiance and I at the beach. Hopefully we'll get some engagement pictures done soon.



what a couple of babes!


----------



## pegz

Lamia said:


> Me and my Sweetie we've been together for almost 13 years now.  :wubu:
> 
> What a cute couple!!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Newly couple. :3 Though he might not be an FA, I've got him stuck on me.  I'm excited to see what's in store for our future. 

View attachment noahandi.jpeg


View attachment 20120817_164356.jpeg


----------



## Tad

Woot! Great to see, Kayla! :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Jon Blaze

kaylaisamachine said:


> Newly couple. :3 Though he might not be an FA, I've got him stuck on me.  I'm excited to see what's in store for our future.



Aww yay


----------



## Victoria08

kaylaisamachine said:


> Newly couple. :3 Though he might not be an FA, I've got him stuck on me.  I'm excited to see what's in store for our future.



Yay! Cute pics


----------



## DJ_S

Summer & I, last week at Catsup and Mustard


----------



## Tad

DJ_S said:


> Summer & I, last week at Catsup and Mustard



looks like it is locked behind facebook login or something? Hitting the link takes me to a blank page


----------



## DJ_S

DJ_S said:


> Summer & I, last week at Catsup and Mustard
> 
> lets try again, thanks Tad for the heads up.
> 
> View attachment sandsdims.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

DJ_S said:


> DJ_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Summer & I, last week at Catsup and Mustard
> 
> lets try again, thanks Tad for the heads up.
> 
> View attachment 104123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful pic- you guys make a nice couple- what kind of place is Catsup and Mustard? How was the food? Seating? Service? etc. etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## ConnieLynn

DJ_S said:


> Summer & I, last week at Catsup and Mustard
> 
> lets try again, thanks Tad for the heads up.
> 
> View attachment 104123



Y'all are so cute! Great picture.


----------



## Tad

DJ_S said:


> DJ_S said:
> 
> 
> 
> Summer & I, last week at Catsup and Mustard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWWWWW
Click to expand...


----------



## succubus_dxb

this guy <3 so loved up 

View attachment 293130_10151092018457048_1979470462_n.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

kaylaisamachine said:


> Newly couple. :3 Though he might not be an FA, I've got him stuck on me.  I'm excited to see what's in store for our future.



How could he not be stuck on you, you are flippin adorable and you all are too cute together!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

TwilightStarr said:


> How could he not be stuck on you, you are flippin adorable and you all are too cute together!



Thank you so much.  I'm so happy.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

kaylaisamachine said:


> Thank you so much.  I'm so happy.



You deserve it girl!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## samuraiscott

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Both so beautiful. :happy: Thanks for sharing!



I agree. Both of you are beautiful and look so happy together. Awesome.


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> this guy <3 so loved up



Loves it!!!! Nawwww!


----------



## Gingembre

Cute pics, everyone!

We still haven't decided what's going to happen to "us" in a couple of week's time when I move 200+ miles away for university, but, for now, here we are... :wubu:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Gingembre said:


> Cute pics, everyone!
> 
> We still haven't decided what's going to happen to "us" in a couple of week's time when I move 200+ miles away for university, but, for now, here we are... :wubu:



Red hair, red beard - I can just see the kids now. Wagnerian heroes, all - horned helmets, swords in hand, Valkyries charging through the skies on their mighty steeds. 

Or - are you, perchance, Wagnerians in disguise?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

kaylaisamachine said:


> Newly couple. :3 Though he might not be an FA, I've got him stuck on me.  I'm excited to see what's in store for our future.



It's easy to recognize that happy, sappy expression on the face of a fella in love. I see it in the mirror all the time.


----------



## Gingembre

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Red hair, red beard - I can just see the kids now. Wagnerian heroes, all - horned helmets, swords in hand, Valkyries charging through the skies on their mighty steeds.
> 
> Or - are you, perchance, Wagnerians in disguise?



Hahaha, very kind of you to say so...although I think any kids we would have would probably be less Valkyries, more...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/31700000/Brave-brave-31719769-300-300.jpg





Gingembre said:


> Hahaha, very kind of you to say so...although I think any kids we would have would probably be less Valkyries, more...



Gingembre -

Oddly enough, the image didn't come through in your post - but it did in the repeater which I get via e-mail. Did you mean these little guys? Who are they? You have to click to see them. I couldn't get an image in the post either.
http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/31700000/Brave-brave-31719769-300-300.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Gingembre -
> 
> Oddly enough, the image didn't come through in your post - but it did in the repeater which I get via e-mail. Did you mean these little guys? Who are they? You have to click to see them. I couldn't get an image in the post either.
> http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/31700000/Brave-brave-31719769-300-300.jpg



That's strange the picture didn't show - it seemed to be there when I initially posted, but now I can't see it either. I did indeed mean these guys, LOL:





Now, enough derailment...on with the thread!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hahaha. Thanks for sharing that link, Ho Ho. That's hilarious, Ginge. 

(Those little guys are from the movie Brave, Ho Ho. They're... quite energetic, shall we say. LOL)


----------



## largenlovely

me and mine 

View attachment .facebook_56077.jpg


----------



## fatcharlie

largenlovely said:


> me and mine
> 
> View attachment 104313



Congrats to you, nice picture, happy for you.

Kram Charlie


----------



## largenlovely

fatcharlie said:


> Congrats to you, nice picture, happy for you.
> 
> Kram Charlie



Thank u so much


----------



## bbwsrule

largenlovely said:


> me and mine
> 
> View attachment 104313



What an awesome looking couple you are!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

largenlovely said:


> me and mine
> 
> View attachment 104313



What a sexy couple. 

I'm so glad everything worked out for you. May this new found relationship bring you joy and all the good things that come from two people being together. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## largenlovely

bbwsrule said:


> What an awesome looking couple you are!



Thank you  I'm a very happy girl.


----------



## largenlovely

kaylaisamachine said:


> What a sexy couple.
> 
> I'm so glad everything worked out for you. May this new found relationship bring you joy and all the good things that come from two people being together. I'm so happy for you.



Thank ya bunches  I am sooooo happy with how things turned out. I think it's the start of something really amazing  thank you


----------



## LoveBHMS

Ooooh. He's really hot, Melissa! Congrats and good luck in your new relationship.


----------



## largenlovely

LoveBHMS said:


> Ooooh. He's really hot, Melissa! Congrats and good luck in your new relationship.



I know right lol..I've had a crush on him for a while. We've been friends for a couple years and met at a job I was working at here  I was beyond thrilled when he suggested a relationship. Yay  and thank you. I'm hoping this will go as well as we both expect.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Me and my sweetheart at a dutch BBW-Party last October 

View attachment _DSC6839.jpg


----------



## Shosh

Oldtimer76 said:


> Me and my sweetheart at a dutch BBW-Party last October



Aww! Cutest couple ever! :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Oldtimer76 said:


> Me and my sweetheart at a dutch BBW-Party last October



dawwwww--so cute and in love looking!


----------



## azerty

largenlovely said:


> me and mine
> 
> View attachment 104313



Bellisima, beautiful


----------



## azerty

Oldtimer76 said:


> Me and my sweetheart at a dutch BBW-Party last October



Beautiful couple


----------



## S13Drifter

Me and My girl :3


----------



## azerty

S13Drifter said:


> Me and My girl :3



Beautiful looking couple


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Haven't posted in here in awhile, but just to update everybody, we're still going strong.  

View attachment noahandi.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

Ahh! That's a great photo, Kayla


----------



## Tad

kaylaisamachine said:


> Haven't posted in here in awhile, but just to update everybody, we're still going strong.



That just may be the cutest photo ever. Like, that could be an album cover or something. Just spectacularly good pic


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Tad said:


> That just may be the cutest photo ever. Like, that could be an album cover or something. Just spectacularly good pic



That is so sweet of you Tad. Hahaha, thanks so much.


----------



## collared Princess

largenlovely said:


> me and mine
> 
> View attachment 104313




You are such a cute couple!!!!


----------



## azerty

kaylaisamachine said:


> Haven't posted in here in awhile, but just to update everybody, we're still going strong.



Yes, so cute


----------



## willowmoon

kaylaisamachine said:


> Haven't posted in here in awhile, but just to update everybody, we're still going strong.



So happy for you .... congrats!


----------



## 1love_emily

Hello everyone!
Here's a photo of me and Derek! We're still dating, and it's been a little over 18 months. I look a little derpy in this photo, but Derek looks darling. 
I love him and miss him and I can't wait to see him again!


----------



## PeanutButterfly

1love_emily said:


> Hello everyone!
> Here's a photo of me and Derek! We're still dating, and it's been a little over 18 months. I look a little derpy in this photo, but Derek looks darling.
> I love him and miss him and I can't wait to see him again!



Aw Yay!! This is so sweet <3 good to hear!


----------



## azerty

1love_emily said:


> Hello everyone!
> Here's a photo of me and Derek! We're still dating, and it's been a little over 18 months. I look a little derpy in this photo, but Derek looks darling.
> I love him and miss him and I can't wait to see him again!



Booth of you are so cute on this picture. I hope you share this love for long


----------



## Mezmerized187

[/IMG]









Me and my soon to be fiance


----------



## x0emnem0x

My boo and I... long distance relationships are so hard but we've been together 6 months and this is when I first met him (we met online)...


----------



## azerty

Mezmerized187 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my soon to be fiance



Beautiful. All the best for you two


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> My boo and I... long distance relationships are so hard but we've been together 6 months and this is when I first met him (we met online)...



Beautiful picture


----------



## Deacone

Recent photos of J_underscore ^_^











AAaaaaaaand then I gave him a haircut lol


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> Recent photos of J_underscore ^_^



Very cute pictures


----------



## Tad

You two are always have such adorable pics!


----------



## succubus_dxb

We went to a wedding a few weeks ago which was lovely, but unfortunately I had given myself the hangover of a lifetime the night before and my man was movembering 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## azerty

succubus_dxb said:


> We went to a wedding a few weeks ago which was lovely, but unfortunately I had given myself the hangover of a lifetime the night before and my man was movembering



Very nice picture


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Spent the weekend showing my Canadian around Dallas. Fun was had! And hangovers too!


----------



## Marlayna

Mezmerized187 said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my soon to be fiance


Congratulations! I can see the love between you!:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Gingembre

Jeeshcristina said:


> Spent the weekend showing my Canadian around Dallas. Fun was had! And hangovers too!



Cutest.photo.evurrr.


----------



## Aust99

succubus_dxb said:


> We went to a wedding a few weeks ago which was lovely, but unfortunately I had given myself the hangover of a lifetime the night before and my man was movembering





Jeeshcristina said:


> Spent the weekend showing my Canadian around Dallas. Fun was had! And hangovers too!



Hawt couples alert!!!!!


----------



## dharmabean

Picture from this winter 










Photo I took of us last summer at Lake Fenwick Park.


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


> Picture from this winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo I took of us last summer at Lake Fenwick Park.



So cute picture. Beautiful


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Gingembre said:


> Cutest.photo.evurrr.





Aust99 said:


> Hawt couples alert!!!!!



 

Aww, Thanks guys. He gives me the warm fuzzies for sure. Damn long distance making my life difficult.


----------



## ConnieLynn

So much cuteness in this thread! I want to make you all cookies or something


----------



## kaylaisamachine

I couldn't not post these on here once I got them. This was on Twin Peaks which is like this big hill in SF where you can over look pretty much most of the bay. You can see Golden Gate Bridge, Bay Bridge, some of Oakland and everything else SF has to offer. This was a great night. 

View attachment d'aww.jpg


View attachment kissies.jpg


View attachment cuties.jpg


----------



## azerty

kaylaisamachine said:


> I couldn't not post these on here once I got them. This was on Twin Peaks which is like this big hill in SF where you can over look pretty much most of the bay. You can see Golden Gate Bridge, Bay Bridge, some of Oakland and everything else SF has to offer. This was a great night.



Vert Nice pictures


----------



## Ruffie

Hubby and I on New Years Eve 2012 

View attachment 101_0627.JPG


----------



## Aust99

Looking beautiful!!!


----------



## indy500tchr

SMOOCHES!!!!







my attempt at an instagramishlike pic


----------



## Jeeshcristina

kaylaisamachine said:


> I couldn't not post these on here once I got them. This was on Twin Peaks which is like this big hill in SF where you can over look pretty much most of the bay. You can see Golden Gate Bridge, Bay Bridge, some of Oakland and everything else SF has to offer. This was a great night.




Oh my god Kayla I let out an audible squeal. That was adorable.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Jeeshcristina said:


> Oh my god Kayla I let out an audible squeal. That was adorable.



Thanks girl. :3 He's my little monkey.


----------



## Deacone

Getting married in 5 months! WOO


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> Getting married in 5 months! WOO



Mmmm nice !


----------



## Victoria08

Deacone said:


> Getting married in 5 months! WOO



Congrats! You guys make a cute couple


----------



## CastingPearls

Deacone said:


> Getting married in 5 months! WOO


Would you two happen to have an Amazon.com wedding registry?

P.S. Duh...You two look fabulous. FAB YOO LUSH!!!


----------



## Deacone

We don't unfortunately because we already live together  So we don't need anything! We're gonna sneakily ask every guest to throw us money instead so we can go on a honeymoon!

And thank you gorgeous lady  xxx


----------



## mzfluff

there should be love seeing happy fat couples


----------



## Jah

Me and my husband at our ninth wedding anniversary 

View attachment meanddamian.jpg


----------



## azerty

Jah said:


> Me and my husband at our ninth wedding anniversary



You make a beautiful couple


----------



## Jah

azerty said:


> You make a beautiful couple


Thanks!


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

bigmac said:


> Me and Jeannette


Aww, she's so pretty!


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

Tooz said:


> My boyfriend is so sweet, kind and understanding. Here is a picture of us after a ~romantic~ weekend on Cape Cod, in the town where I grew up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, ok, really, no weird sarcastic flavor text this time:



Aww, you guys are so cute together!


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

chocolate desire said:


> Here is John and I in Feb. for Valentines day. I love you baby!!!
> I never can pass up the chance to show off how happy i am with this man.



I'm so happy for you both :wubu:


----------



## 1love_emily

I love this thread!
However, I have sad news.
Derek broke up with me last Sunday.

It's okay, I've already had a date with a new boy and we're going out on Friday.
NBD.
Photos to (hopefully!) come later.


----------



## Paul

Oh NO!  I am glad you are able to move forward.



1love_emily said:


> I love this thread!
> However, I have sad news.
> Derek broke up with me last Sunday.
> 
> It's okay, I've already had a date with a new boy and we're going out on Friday.
> NBD.
> Photos to (hopefully!) come later.


----------



## Deacone




----------



## Gingembre

Woah, you look so different with long hair, Deacone! Still a beaut though!


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


>



So nice


----------



## Carmella_Bombshell

Such lovely couples in this thread!!! Love it! May everyone have peace and love with their spouse!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

My fiance and I were lucky enough to spend the last two weeks together in the Outer Banks. He's headed back to Australia now.  I miss him like crazy already. 

We actually met in Dimensions Chat back in 2007, in its heyday... so... what better way to bump this thread than with pics from our trip? :wubu:






Our "placeholder" rings. 






Him kissing my hand... this picture makes me swoon.






Together on the beach. 






This one and the rest were taken at the beach house we stayed in.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Awwwwww. You guys look so super happy.


----------



## azerty

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Awwwwww. You guys look so super happy.



So beautiful and romantic, congratulations


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Awwwwww. You guys look so super happy.



Thanks. We are! We're just waiting on this extensive immigration process so I can join him in Oz... Hard to be patient. I miss him so much when he's gone.


----------



## Piink

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks. We are! We're just waiting on this extensive immigration process so I can join him in Oz... Hard to be patient. I miss him so much when he's gone.



You guys look so adorable together!!!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks. We are! We're just waiting on this extensive immigration process so I can join him in Oz... Hard to be patient. I miss him so much when he's gone.



These are great pictures! You both look unbelievably happy. So happy for you both. Hopefully time will fly by.

And I LOVE your shirt. Where did you get it?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Piink said:


> You guys look so adorable together!!!


Thank you so much.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

CaAggieGirl said:


> These are great pictures! You both look unbelievably happy. So happy for you both. Hopefully time will fly by.
> 
> And I LOVE your shirt. Where did you get it?



Thanks, we are.  I hope it flies by as well! 

I got it from Toni's Treasures, actually. It's a Facebook clothing group. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/tonisonlinetreasures/


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks. We are! We're just waiting on this extensive immigration process so I can join him in Oz... Hard to be patient. I miss him so much when he's gone.


Congratulations on a happy visit and vacation -- and best of luck to you both going forward!


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Beautiful picture BigBeautifulMe. I am so happy for the both of you.


----------



## miafantastic

dharmabean said:


> Picture from this winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo I took of us last summer at Lake Fenwick Park.



You're a great twosome and I just *sigh* lurve that last shot.

Looking beautiful in love, people. Post on.


----------



## dharmabean

Cross Post ... but I just love this grouping.


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


> Cross Post ... but I just love this grouping.



How beautiful


----------



## Micara

Just returned from an amazing weekend together. Sorry so grainy.


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Micara said:


> Just returned from an amazing weekend together. Sorry so grainy.



You two look great together. Very sexy couple!


----------



## azerty

Micara said:


> Just returned from an amazing weekend together. Sorry so grainy.



Beautiful picture of you two


----------



## NativeBeauty

It's been awhile since I've been on Dims! Here's me and the bf, almost 5 years since we started dating.. crazy!


----------



## azerty

NativeBeauty said:


> It's been awhile since I've been on Dims! Here's me and the bf, almost 5 years since we started dating.. crazy!



You make a beautiful couple


----------



## krystalkeebler

Sean and I 
out hiking around



being goofy with a dinosaur statue 



us on my birthday 



Glacier National Park



and an older one i love with Sean, my brother, and I...Sean is trying to tickle me


----------



## azerty

krystalkeebler said:


> Sean and I
> out hiking around
> 
> 
> 
> being goofy with a dinosaur statue
> 
> 
> 
> us on my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> Glacier National Park
> 
> 
> 
> and an older one i love with Sean, my brother, and I...Sean is trying to tickle me



What cute pictures


----------



## krystalkeebler

azerty said:


> What cute pictures



Thank you!  he usually has to duck quite a bit for us to both be in it lol


----------



## indy500tchr

Had some pics taken for his mom for Mother's Day. She got the formal one. I like the funny "outtakes"


----------



## Deacone

Getting married end of this month! Jesus christ, where did the time pass?!


----------



## azerty

indy500tchr said:


> Had some pics taken for his mom for Mother's Day. She got the formal one. I like the funny "outtakes"



What a beautiful couple you are


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> Getting married end of this month! Jesus christ, where did the time pass?!



Very nice picture


----------



## loopytheone

Deacone said:


> Getting married end of this month! Jesus christ, where did the time pass?!



Awww! You two look so cute! Congratulations on getting married!!


----------



## Mack27

A few of me and my honey.


----------



## AuntHen

Mack27 said:


> A few of me and my honey.



really sweet and beautiful Mack! I love the one where she has her head on you, with the sunglasses looking down


----------



## Mack27

fat9276 said:


> really sweet and beautiful Mack! I love the one where she has her head on you, with the sunglasses looking down



Thank you so much!


----------



## azerty

Mack27 said:


> A few of me and my honey.



You make a very beautiful and delicate couple


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Mack27 said:


> A few of me and my honey.



Very lovely pictures of the two of you.


----------



## Tad

Mack27 said:


> A few of me and my honey.



Great pics! You two look very good together


----------



## ranterc

me and my GF


----------



## azerty

ranterc said:


> me and my GF



Very nice couple


----------



## HottiMegan

I've been married to this dude for 15 years today


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> I've been married to this dude for 15 years today



What a beautiful couple


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> I've been married to this dude for 15 years today



Gorgeous Pic and congrats Megan thats such an achievement


----------



## seavixen

A few of my hubby and me on our seventh wedding anniversary (June 6th). It was a warm day, but luckily our back deck is nicely shaded.  

View attachment tj-julia-7thanniv3.jpg


View attachment tj-julia-7thanniv2.jpg


View attachment tj-julia-7thanniv1.jpg


----------



## azerty

seavixen said:


> A few of my hubby and me on our seventh wedding anniversary (June 6th). It was a warm day, but luckily our back deck is nicely shaded.



Bravo, very nice couple and beautiful pictures


----------



## Tad

I always love seeing the couples on here 

And congrats on the anniversaries!


----------



## HottiMegan

azerty said:


> What a beautiful couple





spiritangel said:


> Gorgeous Pic and congrats Megan thats such an achievement



thank you both


----------



## HottiMegan

seavixen said:


> A few of my hubby and me on our seventh wedding anniversary (June 6th). It was a warm day, but luckily our back deck is nicely shaded.



Happy anniversary


----------



## Deacone

End of June I married my best friend! We've just come back from our honeymoon yesterday from the South of France!  x


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I have SO been waiting for your wedding pics! Congrats to a beautiful couple! Love your dress and your bouquet (and your outgrown hair )).


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> End of June I married my best friend! We've just come back from our honeymoon yesterday from the South of France!  x



Congratulations. Bravo. Such a beautiful couple. All the best to you


----------



## Tad

Stunning pics, Deacone! Looks like it was a perfect location and weather, and of course you two are adorable.

I hope your honeymoon was great, too!


----------



## Paul

You bothmake a very good looking couple. I love your grown out hair. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


Deacone said:


> End of June I married my best friend! We've just come back from our honeymoon yesterday from the South of France!  x


----------



## Blockierer

Deacone said:


> End of June I married my best friend! We've just come back from our honeymoon yesterday from the South of France!  x


Congratulations. 
Nice couple, nice pics.


----------



## Deacone

Thank you so much guys! I had an amazing time and we've already been married a month today! Where on earth does the time go?!

Here is another of my favourites with J_JP_M


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Deacone said:


> Thank you so much guys! I had an amazing time and we've already been married a month today! Where on earth does the time go?!
> 
> Here is another of my favourites with J_JP_M


Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Deacone said:


> Thank you so much guys! I had an amazing time and we've already been married a month today! Where on earth does the time go?!
> 
> Here is another of my favourites with J_JP_M



I've been waiting impatiently for these photos. This is such a beautiful shot of you both. They all are!


----------



## Saoirse

You both look lovely Deacone!!


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> Thank you so much guys! I had an amazing time and we've already been married a month today! Where on earth does the time go?!
> 
> Here is another of my favourites with J_JP_M



Beautiful


----------



## Am Jim

Something about a bbw in a wedding dress is so outstanding!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

*Deacone* I still can't rep you, but those photos are just amazing! You look gorgeous!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

More wedding pics please?  Or a link to an album somewhere? Pleeeeeeease?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

A couple shots of my boyfriend and I from the other day.


----------



## azerty

Your Plump Princess said:


> A couple shots of my boyfriend and I from the other day.



Beautiful pictures of your couple


----------



## CarlaSixx

YPP, can't rep you... but yay  Thanks for sharing! Love the dress and you guys are a cute couple


----------



## Diana_Prince245

Deacone said:


> Thank you so much guys! I had an amazing time and we've already been married a month today! Where on earth does the time go?!
> 
> Here is another of my favourites with J_JP_M



You guys look so happy, and you're gorgeous in that dress.


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I couldn't rep either of you, but thank you guys so much


----------



## wrestlingguy

Pic of Lissa and I at the Cubs/Phillies game last night. FYI, the Phillies won (barely) and i was happy, but Lissa not so much. 

View attachment 1003899_10151696205360808_470494835_n.jpg


----------



## Deacone

Diana_Prince245 said:


> You guys look so happy, and you're gorgeous in that dress.



Thank you! I do love that dress, it brought in all the right curves  






Squee


----------



## Aust99

Your Plump Princess said:


> A couple shots of my boyfriend and I from the other day.


Thanks so much for posting... You talk about him a lot so it's nice to have a face in mind.... Your both look so happy which is fantastic!


wrestlingguy said:


> Pic of Lissa and I at the Cubs/Phillies game last night. FYI, the Phillies won (barely) and i was happy, but Lissa not so much.


You two look really great together.... 


Deacone said:


> Thank you! I do love that dress, it brought in all the right curves
> 
> Squee



Again, awesome!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Here's a rare shot of my trail (and life) companion, setting out on her latest adventure. I had that tee shirt made for her recently. With her reddish hair and stalwart build, it is how I think of her. Look at those calf muscles!

I am getting better. Biking is the best form of physical therapy there is, for a biker. So far I have ridden about 100 miles this summer, while she has ridden 300. I should be able to match her, wheel to wheel, by this fall. 

View attachment Biking viking 1-A.jpg


----------



## BigCutieCallie

This thread is seriously the cutest! I love seeing all the happy couples, smiling and cuddling and just being adorable. Something about seeing others in love can always make me smile. I shall contribute. Here is me and my bf (he's more of a lurker on these sites), we've been together 2.5 years. 

our first date





maybe a few weeks in..




^love love love this photo. taken at the Winchester Mystery House^

weekend in SF














^this photo! loves^

Our first halloween





I should mention these are all kind of old, all from the first couple months of us dating. I'm photo hungry so I snap a lot! I blaim it on scrapbooking :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Those photos are adorable, Callie!


----------



## azerty

BigCutieCallie said:


> This thread is seriously the cutest! I love seeing all the happy couples, smiling and cuddling and just being adorable. Something about seeing others in love can always make me smile. I shall contribute. Here is me and my bf (he's more of a lurker on these sites), we've been together 2.5 years.
> 
> our first date
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe a few weeks in..
> 
> 
> ^love love love this photo. taken at the Winchester Mystery House^
> 
> weekend in SF
> 
> 
> 
> ^this photo! loves^
> 
> Our first halloween
> 
> 
> 
> I should mention these are all kind of old, all from the first couple months of us dating. I'm photo hungry so I snap a lot! I blaim it on scrapbooking :wubu:




You two are beautiful


----------



## Jah

Deacone said:


> Thank you! I do love that dress, it brought in all the right curves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squee



Such a beautiful photo!


----------



## NewfieGal

Deacone I can't rep you but I have to tell you I think your pics are absolutely beautiful! Loving all the pics in this thread stay happy love much!


----------



## tomy27

I browsed through the 70 pages. So many great pictures showing friendship and love. I am really impressed.


----------



## ewd42

My wife and I in 1992





Us in 2013


----------



## KHayes666

Hadlock Field, June 2013 

View attachment 1005147_10151503980538129_2066555631_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

So cute and romantic


----------



## bbwsrule

Deacone said:


> End of June I married my best friend! We've just come back from our honeymoon yesterday from the South of France!  x



Awesome pictures! Must have been a great day.


----------



## xjrigzx

Deacone said:


> End of June I married my best friend! We've just come back from our honeymoon yesterday from the South of France!  x



This is adorable!


----------



## xjrigzx

So many attractive couples in this thread!


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

Here's a few photos of mine and my amazing husbands wedding in July on a cruise ship

View attachment 9W5A4939q.jpg


View attachment 9W5A5027 - Copy.JPG


View attachment 9W5A5150 - Copy.JPG


This has been my first go at resizing images and attaching. I really hope it's worked.


----------



## MattB

Pics worked, amazing shots!


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

MattB said:


> Pics worked, amazing shots!



Yay! Windows Paint did not fail me! Now I can post all the pics, in all the threads! =P


----------



## azerty

What a nice couple and beautiful pictures


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Tahlia said:


> Here's a few photos of mine and my amazing husbands wedding in July on a cruise ship
> 
> View attachment 110443
> 
> 
> View attachment 110444
> 
> 
> View attachment 110445
> 
> 
> This has been my first go at resizing images and attaching. I really hope it's worked.



Hey, you're in NSW! My fiance lives in Aus (Sydney suburb) and we're currently waiting on immigration to find out if they're going to approve my visa to move there and marry him or not.  Beautiful wedding pics!


----------



## BigCutieLaurel

I live about 2 hours from Sydney. I'm going there next month for a concert. I really hope your Visa works out for you. I hope you don't live in a cold area because our weather might be hard to adjust to =P


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Tahlia said:


> I live about 2 hours from Sydney. I'm going there next month for a concert. I really hope your Visa works out for you. I hope you don't live in a cold area because our weather might be hard to adjust to =P



Ha, that's actually what I'm looking forward to!  No more snow!


----------



## Tad

Tahlia said:


> Here's a few photos of mine and my amazing husbands wedding in July on a cruise ship



Fantastic pics, and it looks like it was a super-cool wedding! Thanks for sharing


----------



## littlefairywren

Tahlia said:


> Here's a few photos of mine and my amazing husbands wedding in July on a cruise ship
> 
> View attachment 110443
> 
> 
> View attachment 110444
> 
> 
> View attachment 110445
> 
> 
> This has been my first go at resizing images and attaching. I really hope it's worked.



Your photos are just gorgeous, Tahlia.


----------



## shinyapple

My amazingly wonderful BF and I  Seven months strong and counting! 

View attachment 10.6.13.jpg


View attachment 10.6.13-3.jpg


View attachment 7.27.13.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb

Congrats! 

Not only do you two look happy, the scenery makes me miss the Wasatch Front a bit.


----------



## azerty

shinyapple said:


> My amazingly wonderful BF and I  Seven months strong and counting!



You look good and happy together. Great pictures


----------



## Jah

A pic of me and my husband on our 10th anniversary  

View attachment me and Damian pic.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

Jah said:


> A pic of me and my husband on our 10th anniversary



awww, someone please rep her for me, I can't rep for 24 hours!! 
Lovely and happy anniversary!


----------



## Tad

fat9276 said:


> awww, someone please rep her for me, I can't rep for 24 hours!!
> Lovely and happy anniversary!



Got her  

Love seeing pics like this


----------



## Jah

fat9276 said:


> awww, someone please rep her for me, I can't rep for 24 hours!!
> Lovely and happy anniversary!


Thanks! I had a good anniversary! 



Tad said:


> Got her
> 
> Love seeing pics like this


Thanks for the rep!


----------



## 1love_emily

Statement redacted - no longer dating that racist redneck!


----------



## PolkaStripe

All of these pics are super adorable! Yay, love and romance!


----------



## RVGleason

Jah said:


> A pic of me and my husband on our 10th anniversary



Great picture!


----------



## PolkaStripe

Deacone said:


> Getting married end of this month! Jesus christ, where did the time pass?!



You guys are so freakin' cute! Also, your wedding pics are awesome.


----------



## azerty

PolkaStripe said:


> All of these pics are super adorable! Yay, love and romance!



So true


----------



## Jah

RVGleason said:


> Great picture!


Thanks!


----------



## Gingembre

Last night's Halloween Party...


----------



## AuntHen

Gingembre said:


> Last night's Halloween Party...




Sooo cute and fun L :happy:


----------



## Aust99

Lol cute vampire couple!


----------



## Tad

Gingembre said:


> Last night's Halloween Party...



Great costumes!


----------



## loopytheone

My camera broke during my trip to Canada so the only picture I got on me and my fiance is this crappy quality 3DS one but I think it is kinda cute! I will admit to missing him like crazy!


----------



## azerty

loopytheone said:


> My camera broke during my trip to Canada so the only picture I got on me and my fiance is this crappy quality 3DS one but I think it is kinda cute! I will admit to missing him like crazy!



Such a sweet pciture


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> My camera broke during my trip to Canada so the only picture I got on me and my fiance is this crappy quality 3DS one but I think it is kinda cute! I will admit to missing him like crazy!



The look of pure bliss on your face....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

He's just about perfect in every way. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## veggieforever

Tahlia said:


> Here's a few photos of mine and my amazing husbands wedding in July on a cruise ship
> 
> View attachment 110443
> 
> 
> View attachment 110444
> 
> 
> View attachment 110445
> 
> 
> This has been my first go at resizing images and attaching. I really hope it's worked.



*These are simply beautiful! Congratulations and may you have a long and wonderful life together ) You're dress in amazing!xXx
*


----------



## kizzylove

My husband Lloyd and I.

View attachment 1231483_10200458738578238_1001809413_n.jpg


View attachment 19531_1178367266578_7569461_n.jpg


View attachment 1004002_4986799314999_1215263884_n.jpg


View attachment 970570_4986702832587_231205242_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

kizzylove said:


> My husband Lloyd and I.



What a beautiful couple


----------



## Tad

kizzylove said:


> My husband Lloyd and I.



Great pics of a great looking couple!


----------



## Jah

kizzylove said:


> My husband Lloyd and I.



Such a cute couple!


----------



## Dromond

kizzylove said:


> My husband Lloyd and I.



Lucky, lucky man. You're gorgeous.


----------



## tonynyc

kizzylove said:


> My husband Lloyd and I.




*KizzyLove and Lloyd - wonderful pictures- of course I had to "rep" the slow dance photo.. *:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

kizzylove said:


> View attachment 111385



Absolutely adorable!! :happy:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

loopytheone said:


> My camera broke during my trip to Canada so the only picture I got on me and my fiance is this crappy quality 3DS one but I think it is kinda cute! I will admit to missing him like crazy!



You look so peaceful, so happy...very sweet! :happy:


----------



## Witt Rappaport

Me with the love of my life :wubu: :smitten: 

View attachment snow love - Copy.jpg


----------



## azerty

Witt Rappaport said:


> Me with the love of my life :wubu: :smitten:



Very nice and romantic


----------



## Aust99

Witt Rappaport said:


> Me with the love of my life :wubu: :smitten:



Beautiful couple!


----------



## Jah

Witt Rappaport said:


> Me with the love of my life :wubu: :smitten:


So lovely!!


----------



## Loki666

My wife and I at a Depeche Mode concert in September






My wife and I on Castaway Cay Disney's private island in the Bahamas in November.






Us at The Birthday Massacre show in Philadelphia in November


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Loki, you guys look like a fun couple!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Taken at the Sydney Opera House last weekend. Me with my fiance. Less than two months til our wedding now.  

View attachment Happy_smaller.jpg


----------



## azerty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Taken at the Sydney Opera House last weekend. Me with my fiance. Less than two months til our wedding now.
> 
> View attachment 112662



What a beautiful couple you make. All the best


----------



## EtobicokeFA

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Taken at the Sydney Opera House last weekend. Me with my fiance. Less than two months til our wedding now.
> 
> View attachment 112662



You guys make a beautiful couple.


----------



## indy500tchr

our "save the date" photos for our wedding on 12-21-14. Of course we pick a day with blizzard like conditions. I just wanted some snow on the ground not blowing in my face. But I loved it!


----------



## azerty

indy500tchr said:


> our "save the date" photos for our wedding on 12-21-14. Of course we pick a day with blizzard like conditions. I just wanted some snow on the ground not blowing in my face. But I loved it!



How beautiful. Really nice


----------



## BigCutieBambi

I wanted to post a photo of my boyfriend and I but I am the only fatty in this relationship! 

P.s you people are so beautiful 


-Bambi xx:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## The Orange Mage

indy500tchr said:


> our "save the date" photos for our wedding on *12-21-14*. Of course we pick a day with blizzard like conditions.



A time-travel-themed wedding, I love it!


----------



## penguin

BigCutieBambi said:


> I wanted to post a photo of my boyfriend and I but I am the only fatty in this relationship!



It doesn't matter if he's fat or not. Go ahead and post!


----------



## spookytwigg

BigCutieBambi said:


> I wanted to post a photo of my boyfriend and I but I am the only fatty in this relationship!
> 
> P.s you people are so beautiful
> 
> 
> -Bambi xx:kiss2::kiss2:


Like Penguin said, you should post. As long as its a couple pic then it's all good!


----------



## Loki666

indy500tchr said:


> our "save the date" photos for our wedding on 12-21-14. Of course we pick a day with blizzard like conditions. I just wanted some snow on the ground not blowing in my face. But I loved it!



How funny, our wedding date was 12-21-12 LOL


----------



## indy500tchr

Loki666 said:


> How funny, our wedding date was 12-21-12 LOL



12/21 is my parents anniversary. This year it would have been their 40th. Oh 12-21-12...got married on the Mayan Apocalypse!!!


----------



## Loki666

indy500tchr said:


> 12/21 is my parents anniversary. This year it would have been their 40th. Oh 12-21-12...got married on the Mayan Apocalypse!!!



That we did, and it was snowing on that day here too. We figured it would be cool to get married on the Mayan Apocalypse as if to say that this is the end of the world and here's to the rest of our lives. But that's great you all want to get married on your parent's wedding anniversary! Very touching! I wish you all the best!


----------



## BCBeccabae

I can't remember if I've posted here before, but here are a few with my main squeeze (or fox )


----------



## azerty

BCBeccabae said:


> I can't remember if I've posted here before, but here are a few with my main squeeze (or fox )



Very sweet and beautiful couple


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

And finally... the wedding.  

View attachment Onthewaytothewedding.jpg












More later, I promise - but this is all we have for now. 

Another married couple who found each other on Dims!


----------



## KHayes666

Valentine's Day 2014 

View attachment awwww.jpg


----------



## azerty

KHayes666 said:


> Valentine's Day 2014



What a beautiful couple


----------



## midnightrogue

Can't beat a nice fat lass.... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## azerty

midnightrogue said:


> Can't beat a nice fat lass....



So pretty you two


----------



## OneFAsView

Loki666 said:


> How funny, our wedding date was 12-21-12 LOL



Wonderful pictures, congratulations to you too...

But on that picture with you two about to French Kiss the metal pole in winter, be careful..didn't you ever see "A Christmas Story"????


----------



## NewfieGal

LOVE LOVE LOVE all the pics does my soft romantic squishy newfie heart a world of good to see all you happy couples keep posting!!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I love this thread


----------



## supersizebbw

So much love & happiness in these pics! Amazing thread!


----------



## phelan4022

This is one of my favorites of the two of us, mostly because it puts emphasis on my lady, lol. We took this for a photoshoot we did after she shaved her head for a little three year old girl with cancer.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

phelan4022 said:


> This is one of my favorites of the two of us, mostly because it puts emphasis on my lady, lol. We took this for a photoshoot we did after she shaved her head for a little three year old girl with cancer.



Beautiful shot and couple!


----------



## KHayes666

I look like $hit but this was from a friend's wedding in April 

View attachment wedding.jpg


----------



## phelan4022

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Beautiful shot and couple!



Thank you! You and your hubby as well!


----------



## phelan4022

KHayes666 said:


> I look like $hit but this was from a friend's wedding in April



KHayes!! Your pic is not there! It just says "attached image"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

phelan4022 said:


> Thank you! You and your hubby as well!



Thanks!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

View attachment TM.jpg



With the beautiful Missyj1978 my baby. Luckiest man in the world i feel i am :wubu:


----------



## Saisha

I think this is becoming one of my favorite threads on here - great photos everyone!


----------



## Deacone

Coming up to our one year wedding anniversary this Saturday. What madness is this?!


----------



## Saisha

Deacone said:


> Coming up to our one year wedding anniversary this Saturday. What madness is this?!


Congratulations to you both - you look wonderful and very happy together  and you look fantastic in that dress btw :bow:


----------



## Tad

Great pics, HeavyDuty and Deacone!


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## DaisyBBW

On our wedding day, our first anniversary is in ten days! :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieMargot

DaisyBBW said:


> On our wedding day, our first anniversary is in ten days! :wubu:



cutest couple :wubu:


----------



## Gingembre

DaisyBBW said:


> On our wedding day, our first anniversary is in ten days! :wubu:



What a great picture!


----------



## Saisha

DaisyBBW said:


> On our wedding day, our first anniversary is in ten days! :wubu:



How cute are you two  Early Happy Anniversary too


----------



## archivaltype

:wubu: 
My favorite person ever 

View attachment IMG_20140726_223104.jpg


----------



## Marlayna

archivaltype said:


> :wubu:
> My favorite person ever


Pretty and Pretty.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## dharmabean

Can I just say that I love his gray. <3 #swoon #n'shit


----------



## Deacone

Went to a wedding in the weekend with the husband. Rocked the dress and boots combo.


----------



## Tad

I adore these pics of you two--so much love, so much fun!


----------



## Marlayna

Adorable couple, and hubby is so affectionate!:smitten: I love the red lips!:kiss2:


----------



## lille

Deacone said:


> Went to a wedding in the weekend with the husband. Rocked the dress and boots combo.



You look so happy and gorgeous.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Can't rep you, Deacone, but those pics are adorable.


----------



## Ohio Lady

BigCutieMargot said:


> cutest couple :wubu:


Absolutely lovely!!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Deacone said:


> Went to a wedding in the weekend with the husband. Rocked the dress and boots combo.


Wow.. love these pics.


----------



## Deacone

Thank you everyone!


----------



## PinkApple

Wow. All these couples are so cute! Where do you find these fellas?! Lol I admit I don't get out enough to meet somebody but until then I am still blessed. Great to find a site like this.


----------



## Gingembre

Certainly not a FA, but definitely a Gingembre-admirer. SO in to this chick. :wubu:

(By the way, we're at a 1920s party, we don't always dress like this!)


----------



## Tad

Gingembre said:


> Certainly not a FA, but definitely a Gingembre-admirer. SO in to this chick. :wubu:



 So happy for you--although you look pretty happy for yourself in that pic (in a totally good way!).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Gingembre said:


> Certainly not a FA, but definitely a Gingembre-admirer. SO in to this chick. :wubu:
> 
> (By the way, we're at a 1920s party, we don't always dress like this!)


Love this photo and the outfits!


----------



## Deacone

Gingembre said:


> Certainly not a FA, but definitely a Gingembre-admirer. SO in to this chick. :wubu:
> 
> (By the way, we're at a 1920s party, we don't always dress like this!)



n'awww so cute


----------



## Tiffany08

I'm definitely enjoying these pics of all the wonderful wonderful couples keep them coming guys!!!


----------



## Shosh

Deacone said:


> Coming up to our one year wedding anniversary this Saturday. What madness is this?!



Just beautiful


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

All these adorable couples!! I wanna be in an adorable couple! LOL I love these pics!!


----------



## lille

Please ignore the completely insane grin. This is me and my boyfriend picking up our new addition.


----------



## The Orange Mage

Ahhhh! I love boston terriers! Such a cutie!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lol Lille- I can tell from the look on your man's face that the dog is YOURS- he just goes along for the ride  

You know already how much I love looking at that little dog- so glad he is finally home!


----------



## lille

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol Lille- I can tell from the look on your man's face that the dog is YOURS- he just goes along for the ride
> 
> You know already how much I love looking at that little dog- so glad he is finally home!



Hahaha, he adores the pup too, he's just not huge on smiling in pictures. Archer is actually living with him so I don't get to see either of them for another month. But I got to FaceTime them last night and I've been getting lots of text updates, pictures, and video of our little guy.


----------



## Amaranthine

lille said:


> Hahaha, he adores the pup too, he's just not huge on smiling in pictures. Archer is actually living with him so I don't get to see either of them for another month. But I got to FaceTime them last night and I've been getting lots of text updates, pictures, and video of our little guy.



You're smiling enough for the both of you  Adorable. He makes the puppy look even tinier than it should.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I tried realllllly hard to take a selfie of us together. This was the fourth one...then I gave up :doh:


----------



## ~nai'a~

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I tried realllllly hard to take a selfie of us together. This was the fourth one...then I gave up :doh:



Wanted to REP you for this «too cuuuuute» pic but it seems I can't!
So, consider yourself REPed!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

~nai'a~ said:


> Wanted to REP you for this «too cuuuuute» pic but it seems I can't!
> So, consider yourself REPed!



Awww thanks!


----------



## Shosh

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I tried realllllly hard to take a selfie of us together. This was the fourth one...then I gave up :doh:



Gorgeous! Love this pic Greenie 
I could not rep you 
xoxo


----------



## moore2me

Shosh said:


> Gorgeous! Love this pic Greenie
> I could not rep you
> xoxo


 

Shosh, I repped GEF for you. I was delighted to see you were back posting on DIMS. For me, I quit using Facebook several years ago. I also have a new email address, I am sending it to you in a PM. Sorry about derailing this thread a bit, but I had to say hello again. What's new with you Pussycat?

M2M
Deborah


----------



## one2one

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I tried realllllly hard to take a selfie of us together. This was the fourth one...then I gave up :doh:



You guys are total hotties!


----------



## Shosh

moore2me said:


> Shosh, I repped GEF for you. I was delighted to see you were back posting on DIMS. For me, I quit using Facebook several years ago. I also have a new email address, I am sending it to you in a PM. Sorry about derailing this thread a bit, but I had to say hello again. What's new with you Pussycat?
> 
> M2M
> Deborah



Have sent you a PM, 
xoxo


----------



## Marlayna

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I tried realllllly hard to take a selfie of us together. This was the fourth one...then I gave up :doh:


Such beautiful smiles, I can tell you're in love.:wubu:


----------



## Marlayna

The Orange Mage said:


> Ahhhh! I love boston terriers! Such a cutie!


What a great puppy. I just want to hold it. :smitten:


----------



## Deacone

Everyone looks so damn cute together!

Here are some recent additions  

View attachment Picture 69.jpg


View attachment Picture 63.jpg


View attachment Picture 67.jpg


----------



## Ruffie

Hubby and I at my Christmas Party Saturday night. 

View attachment IMG_3077.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Ruffie said:


> Hubby and I at my Christmas Party Saturday night.



He looks like a happy guy. One with a glamorous wife. :smitten:


----------



## Aust99

Ruffie said:


> Hubby and I at my Christmas Party Saturday night.



Always the stunner!


----------



## Ruffie

Thanks for the kind words folks.


----------



## Tad

Very briefly I'll share these pics...company Christmas party was last week, and there was a photo booth with props we were encouraged to use. (I'd gotten a t-shirt as part of a thing recognizing longer serving employees and been encouraged to wear it, and as it was warm I'd just changed into it from my dress shirt, and due to the warmth my wife had ditched her blazer--hence the fairly casual dress for a Christmas party).


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Mrs. Tad is definitely a cutie! But what, exactly, are you doing? Your wife and yourself appear to be fencing with, respectively, a cutlass and a rubber chicken(which I believe may be a violation of American Fencing League rules). I am sure there is a perfectly rational explanation for this apparent mayhem, but I would very much like to learn it.


----------



## one2one

Tad said:


> Very briefly I'll share these pics...company Christmas party was last week, and there was a photo booth with props we were encouraged to use. (I'd gotten a t-shirt as part of a thing recognizing longer serving employees and been encouraged to wear it, and as it was warm I'd just changed into it from my dress shirt, and due to the warmth my wife had ditched her blazer--hence the fairly casual dress for a Christmas party).



"you must spread more rep ... "


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Your laugh for the day... instead of Where's Waldo, this is the Christmas edition of Where's the FA? 

View attachment IMG_1643_small.jpg


Santa, I have a loooooong list, so I hope you're prepared to sit there for a while. :batting:

Hubby and I wish all of you a very happy holiday season, no matter which holiday you celebrate (or don't celebrate, as the case may be)! :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Love that pic!


----------



## indy500tchr

Got married on Sunday. Our photographers gave us a sneak peek folio at the end of the reception. Here is one of my faves:


----------



## Shosh

indy500tchr said:


> Got married on Sunday. Our photographers gave us a sneak peek folio at the end of the reception. Here is one of my faves:



Wow you make a beautiful bride 
Congratulations to you both, and may you share a lifetime of love and happiness together.


----------



## Tad

Shosh said it perfectly, so I'll just add my congratulations to both of you.


----------



## one2one

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Your laugh for the day... instead of Where's Waldo, this is the Christmas edition of Where's the FA?
> 
> View attachment 117952





indy500tchr said:


> Got married on Sunday.



What beautiful couples, and congratulations indy!


----------



## Lamia

indy500tchr said:


> Got married on Sunday. Our photographers gave us a sneak peek folio at the end of the reception. Here is one of my faves:




Beautiful picture!


----------



## Lamia




----------



## CleverBomb

indy500tchr said:


> Got married on Sunday.


 Congratulations and best wishes for a long and happy life together!


----------



## BCHolly

this is a great thread. here's a pic of me and my man <3 

View attachment DSC_0122.jpg


----------



## bbw_babe

My VERY first picture here!! Well, 'ours', but you get the idea, lol...

http://i1056.photobucket.com/albums/t376/rjabell/RichKeriXmasshoot-BlackampwhiteTag_zpsf1b5b985.jpg


----------



## Deacone

Christmas Selfie Stick (aka the wand of Narcissus) selfie!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Rob and I met in March 2009 in the chat room and today we celebrated our 5th wedding anniversary! Thanks Dimensions


----------



## Tad

Love all the new pics!


----------



## BigCutie Kelly

Two of my boy and I! 

View attachment tumblr_mz7zvnjd6d1qf5engo1_1280.jpg


View attachment 20141109_211106.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^^Kelly that is a very cute pic! I realllyyyyy love that polka dot set you're wearing :wubu:


----------



## aocutiepi

I'm the only big girl my boyfriend of almost two years has dated (I'm so happy that I can finally post here, never thought I would be able to) and he doesn't consider himself an FA as much as a LA--a Laura Admirer :smitten:--but he says now that if something were to happen to us, that he couldn't go back to the skinny girls he used to date. I have made him see the light... he loves my softness.  

View attachment 1540559_684302465963_6922020308978048886_o.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

You make a most attractive couple.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

aocutiepi said:


> I'm the only big girl my boyfriend of almost two years has dated (I'm so happy that I can finally post here, never thought I would be able to) and he doesn't consider himself an FA as much as a LA--a Laura Admirer :smitten:--but he says now that if something were to happen to us, that he couldn't go back to the skinny girls he used to date. I have made him see the light... he loves my softness.



Lovely couple- beautiful photo  :bow:


----------



## Tad

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lovely couple- beautiful photo  :bow:



What Greeny said!


----------



## Deacone

Us in the airport on the way to holiday






My leaving do at work







Not leaving me alone in France while i'm brushing my teeth


----------



## tomy27

Nice pics! You both look so happy.


----------



## lille

Deacone, you guys are so ridiculously cute together. It's clear he adores you.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> Deacone, you guys are so ridiculously cute together. It's clear he adores you.



Hey Lille, seeing you post in this thread, I was getting all excited that we'd finally get to see you with your guy  I know some people aren't comfortable sharing pics online, but if you two are willing, would be lots who would love to see you together!

ETA: I figure Deacone could be getting tired of me always raving about their pics, but too bad -- *rave, rave* super-cute as always and I always love the interaction between you two.


----------



## Deacone

Awww guys, I love your comments! He does adore me, and I adore him so much ^_^ I love showing you pictures of us being silly together  x


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> Hey Lille, seeing you post in this thread, I was getting all excited that we'd finally get to see you with your guy  I know some people aren't comfortable sharing pics online, but if you two are willing, would be lots who would love to see you together!



I'd love to show him off, but I had an issue with someone gathering pictures and stalking me a while back and have since pretty much stopped posting pics of my face anywhere other than Facebook.


----------



## Tad

hmmm, to quote my son "Humans suck!"

Sorry that happened to you, for so many reasons.


----------



## Blockierer

This thread is a must for all couples.  Me and my wife 6 years ago: 

View attachment Hochzeit MG1.jpg


----------



## lizzie_lotr

Such cute pics! I absolutely adore this thread!!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

What lizzie said... This is such a cute thread!! <3


----------



## chrisanddes

my wife and i


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

chrisanddes said:


> my wife and i



Adorable kiwis!  Welcome to Dims!

-Signed, an American transplanted to Australia


----------



## Deacone

I thought I'd resurrect this thread, as well as my presence! 

My husband and I celebrated our 3rd year wedding anniversary a few weeks ago. Time flies when you're having fun


----------



## Tad

Congrats and great to see your smiling faces!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Awww, ya'll are too cute!

Just a recent pic of me and my beau.


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> Awww, ya'll are too cute!
> 
> Just a recent pic of me and my beau.



Wonderful picture. Beautiful faces


----------



## fuelingfire

Not our most flattering picture, but I love it. 

View attachment IMG_0205.jpg


----------



## Tad

fuelingfire said:


> Not our most flattering picture, but I love it.



I'm not sure what is wrong with it? Too much cute-and-in-love, not enough intergalactic space-pirate vibe?


----------



## socrates74

I think its informative and a good idea.


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Paul

x0emnem0x said:


>


What a cute couple. You both look to be happy together.


----------



## johnsmith

I finally managed to scroll thru 8 years of TCFW pics & I feel like I need a shot of insulin. My questions are: 1. How many couples are still together? 2. How does that statistic compare to the national average? 3. Is Dims Good or Bad for relationships?


----------



## wrestlingguy

Happy Holidays everyone! Lis and I, taken in Cape May, NJ. 

View attachment Xmas.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

johnsmith said:


> I finally managed to scroll thru 8 years of TCFW pics & I feel like I need a shot of insulin. My questions are: 1. How many couples are still together? 2. How does that statistic compare to the national average? 3. Is Dims Good or Bad for relationships?



As to your first question, my Fiance and I just celebrated seven years together 

No clue about your second question

Three- my relationship exists outside of Dims, so cannot draw a correlation for you


----------



## Dromond

I posted pics (since taken down) earlier in the thread, but I'm no longer with her. *shrug*

It happens.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Myself and my GF...the poster formerly known as lovelylady78. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1520989031984.jpg


----------



## Tad

ScreamingChicken said:


> Myself and my GF...the poster formerly known as lovelylady78.



Excellent! (Pic, and that you two are together)


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Tad said:


> Excellent! (Pic, and that you two are together)


Thanks. She is even lovelier in person.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Long time no see, Dims. My 4 year wedding anniversary with rumbeard.  Our little munchkin just turned 10 months old, too.


----------



## swamptoad

Awesome! ☺


----------



## squeezablysoft

BigBeautifulMe said:


> View attachment 129950
> Long time no see, Dims. My 4 year wedding anniversary with rumbeard.  Our little munchkin just turned 10 months old, too.



Whoever took this picture must be really tall!


----------



## squeezablysoft

johnsmith said:


> I finally managed to scroll thru 8 years of TCFW pics & I feel like I need a shot of insulin. My questions are: 1. How many couples are still together? 2. How does that statistic compare to the national average? 3. Is Dims Good or Bad for relationships?



One of these days I'm gonna scroll through all these too. Is it considered creepy on here to like old pictures/posts like it is on Facebook?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

squeezablysoft said:


> Whoever took this picture must be really tall!



Hahahahahaha. No, there was a second floor area at the restaurant that the manager went to to take the shot.


----------



## LifelongFA

For those who have asked


----------



## Am Jim

LifelongFA said:


> For those who have asked



Great picture!


----------



## GamerGainerGirl

My husband and I, the blonde picture is most recent, just a couple weeks old  Weve been married since 2014!


----------



## AmyJo1976

GamerGainerGirl said:


> View attachment 131045
> View attachment 131046
> View attachment 131047
> 
> My husband and I, the blonde picture is most recent, just a couple weeks old  Weve been married since 2014!


Lovely!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Too cute! Love the blond


----------



## CarmellaBombshell

wrestlingguy said:


> Okay, I'll start. Here is Carla and me taken at Philly Bash last year.
> 
> View attachment 45392


Ms. Carla is very stunning


----------

